# *****************, London : Part 30



## Ceri.

New home ladies


----------



## livity k

bookmarking, Morning everyone, K x


----------



## DWR

Morning, just book marking
Have a good day.
x


----------



## Zoelouise

Hi... me too! Hope youre all well


----------



## Shelly_

Bookmarking. Hope you are all doing well x


----------



## ceci.bee

also bookmarking hi to everyone!
xx


----------



## kdb

Ooooh I *love* Come Dine With Me - the narrator is hilarious! Wouldn't be nearly as good without him  Celebrity Masterchef started again last week so you could watch on iPlayer 

Kaz, I have the HB book too - apparently some of the recipes don't turn out well as they haven't been properly adapted for a domestic kitchen... I've only ever tried the choc raspberry cheesecake layer slice thing, which was v easy and turned out perfectly... OMG it tasted as good as it looks!!










*Sprinkling some moonstone magic on the new thread, and wishing everyone all the luck in the world for our TTC journeys...

**                     *


----------



## Nicki M

Hi everyone - can i ask a silly question.....what's bookmarking?  and how do you do it    

Gribbie:  am so sorry it didnt work for you....i hope you have a good follow up meeting and they can look at what to do a bit differently next time so you get your BFP.

Wardkal:  nice to hear from you again - i hope your AF comes soon so you can check your FSH level and put you out of your misery....   for you that it has come down now and that was a one off high level.

having a manic time at work at the moment as being made redundant, yet having to pack 11 years worth of files and furniture off to Switzerland for my boss' new life.....doesnt seem quite fair that i have to do it....but hey ho!

I have an urgent question:  for Down reg - am i supposed to sniff at 7am / 11am/ 7pm and 7pm??  it says on the pack to sniff evenly throughout the day, but that doesnt seem so even to me......HELP!!!!  tHANK YOU....

sorry for not writing more - will do later    to everyone.
nicki
x


----------



## livity k

Hi All, 

Nicki, bookmarking is just putting a post saying not much on so you get notified of new posts on the thread! 

I always thought that about the sniffing too, I'm not a late night person so often did 7, 11, 6, 10- I don't think it really matters too much, it always downregged me ok, will be interested to see what others have done,

Bye for now

Kate x


----------



## Gribbie

Nicki - I usually did 7, 11, 7 & 11 but sometimes was a bit late/early.  I think they pick those times just so you get some sleep.


----------



## Lollypop72

Bookmarking...


----------



## ceci.bee

Nicky - I have sniffing with a passion and always run late esp on the late am one. I have DR each time fine tho. I tend to sniff when I get up, once late am 11-12, once late afternoon ~6-7 and then last one as I am getting into bed. I don't think the times matter too much as long as they are evenly spaced.

Gribbie hope you are ok hun     

DWR hope you are resting still and feeling ok        

KDB that cake looks amazing - can I have some??   am on a diet but would break it for that!

sweetdreams hun have you started your gonalF?? am behind you cycle buddy no AF for me yet........

love to all with dreams, bumps and babies
C


----------



## AuntieM

Oooh new home - lets hope its lovely and lucky for us all       

Nicki - I tend to sniff at 730, 1230, 530pm and 1030pm but thats mainly to fit in with lunch-hour at work and being ready for bed well before 11pm!! Good luck.

Ceci - Hope AF turns up soon heres a little dance to you    

kdb - *YUM YUM YUM* at that cake - looks amazing. And I also love the voiceover guy from CDWM - he's a comic genius!!

Quick me post coming up - sorry! Still havent been in for baseline and dilapan   as the haematologist I have been referred to wants to see me and take more bloods before I continue with cycle so am seing her on Thurs morning. So I am DRegging for another couple of days (been sniffing since 12 July now), which Dr A says is ok but it cant carry on much longer. I have a horrid feeling this cycle might be a non-starter but feeling philosophical about it all as I want everything to be right for the frosties coming home.

Has anyone sniffed for this long and gone on to complete their cycle?

x


----------



## Greyhounds

Howdy all... bookmarking!


----------



## redberries

Just a quick one from me to say hello everyone and I'm still here!  I've been reading up on everyone's news and generally lurking but haven't done any personals for a week or so - really sorry!

I'm feeling horrendously nauseous and knackered am doing not very much at all except collapsing on the sofa the minute I get in from work.  But I will get round to catching up soon, I promise!

Just wanted to send a big hug to Gribbie - I was so sad to hear it hasn't worked this month for you - I hope your follow up appointment goes okay and that you are not going to give up.  Good luck with the next stage of your journey honey.

Auntie Betty - hope you're okay and coping!  Thinking of you preggie buddy!

More personals for everyone else to follow soon, but   to all xxx


----------



## MummyP

Bookmarking


----------



## vicks67

Bookmarking!


----------



## sarahdc

Hi everyone, 
I haven't been posting since February when I had IUI at CRGH. I then took a break from it all and in that time we got a letter from the NHS where I have been on clomid and cycle monitoring - no luck! now start treatment at the end of August. I have been lurking in the background for the last few months trying to prepare myself for the events to come!

Will do personals a bit later, just wanted to re-introduce myself!

Sarah


----------



## Shelly_

Hi Sarah, welcome back. Good luck with tx.

Hope everyone else is good, sending you all lots of   

2ww is going quite quickly, settling into it now - although not sure whether to test a few days early. 16 days post blast seems ages - been looking at the summer dreamers thread and everyone else seems to test 14 - 16 days post EC. Why does CRGH prolong our pain so much? But then again, I'm maybe thinking that being PUPO isn't that bad. Decisions, decisions. 

Is anyone else suffering from a dodgy tummy? I think the progesterone is causing constipation and I am in agony and look like I'm 5 months pregnant. Working from home today as even walking hurts my tummy. Went into Boots but they say you can't have anything if you're pregnant (does PUPO count?). Has anyone else had this and any suggestions? 

Will do personals later.... xxxxxx


----------



## ceci.bee

Hi Shelly sorry you are in so much discomfort. You can use glycerin suppositories as they don't get absorbed at all, and eat prunes/papaya/other lots of soft fruit. I also find if you lie on your back with your knees tucked into your chest and roll gently from side to side that helps a lot - sorry if it sounds weird but was taught it in yoga and it is great    I think the 16 days is long and you are right most clinics test days 10-14 after blast transfer, but at least at 16 days you really know your BFP is real...................good luck!!!!!!

Sarah welcome back and good luck for your tx

quick AFM AF came today thanks girls for your dances - so am in for a scan tomorrow to hopefully get the go ahead to start the oestrogen.............the courier is organised to go to california to collect our samples and hopefully we are good to go!!!!
lots of love and    to all
C


----------



## Lollypop72

Shelly...Right there with you! My GP prescribed Fibregel sachets which is safe for pregnancy...you can buy it over the counter if you take one in the morning and one in the evening until you are cleared out and then one in the morning to keep you regular.
Sarah...Welcome  
Vicks...Hi! You must be due very soon now?  

Redberries...Sorry you are feeling so sick...I sort of have one good day and two or three crap days so know how you are feeling.
Ceci...Hoping your AF turns up ASAP  
Auntie M...Sorry you are having more delays really hoping you get to carry on with tx     

Hi to everyone else  

Polly x


----------



## Shelly_

Thanks very much for all the advice - fibregel and prunes it is. Hope they are fast acting!!!


----------



## Lollypop72

Ceci...sorry I'm dislexic! Yey for your tx...hope all goes well  Lots of positive vibes for your follies and lining and good luck for your baseline scan


----------



## ceci.bee

thanks polly! we have had another hiccough today on our crazy TTC journey (honestly who could have invented it!!) - the expensive courier can't deliver until my cycle day 21 - now at a push it is going to be cycle day 16. Mr S has been fab and has said that I can stay on the oestrogen only until the DS arrives in the UK, and it should not affect the outcome but am sooo peeeed off I can't tell you!!!!!!

hope everyone is ok and lots of love and   
C


----------



## Shelly_

ceci bee - that's crazy. There are tons of planes from the US everyday. Why can't he get an earlier one!?!?!  I'd be tempted to send DH over to pick it up     Hope you don't go too crazy with the extra wait.


----------



## AuntieM

*Ceci *- So glad AF has turned up but oh crikey what a pain with your courier!! Glad CRGH have been great and your cycle will still go ahead - you have to have luck on your side now I reckon!!   

I have my haematologist consult tomorrow so will find out lots more about the Factor V Leiden and MTHFR issues I have. The more reading I have done the more common this condition seems to be so I dont feel quite so   and alone now. I hope they say we can carry on with the cycle, please send us lots of   and   lovely CRGH'ers.

xx


----------



## Zoelouise

Hi everyone   


Sounds like the IVF sagas continue unabated    its crazy what we all put ourselves through!


Sorry for so few personals, but Im going on holiday today but just wanted to wish you all a good week to come and please know that i will be thinking of you all and will be crossing everything for you for successful downregging, stimming and especially to the tww'ers.. worst bit in so many ways! 


MummyP- still sending you    everyday and to Gribbie too    stay strong girls


Ceci- hang in there hunnie, these things are sent to try us and you are totally winning! It will all be worth it   


Big hugs to my bump buddies too   


I will be so behind with your news when i get back but will do my best to catch up... it is still such a comfort to know you are all there on the journey with me   


Zoe xxx


----------



## kdb

Zoe, have a fabulous holiday - you and DH deserve it    Thanks for sticking around on the thread - I love your tips on visualisation and positivity xoxo  

Ceci, blimey - surely everything will go smoothly for you from hereon in?!!!       

Shelly - prunes rock!  They are packed full of antioxidants so are v good for you.  I have a couple on my cereal every morning.

AuntieM - hope all goes well with your appt today and you can move on to the next stage in your cycle.  I'll be intrigued to hear your specialist says and what other tests they do?  The good thing is that 1) the conditions you have can be easily treated (no need for intralipids or IVIg!), and 2) better to have too much care / attn than not enough!

'Morning to all the other lovely CRGHers...


----------



## Mrs.CC

Hi girls,

Sorry I haven't posted lately......this twin mummy business is crazy busy, I don't know where the day goes!!
Gonna try to catch up with a few personnels...sorry for anyone I've missed...thinking of you all.

Gribbie ~ i'm so sorry it wasn't the cycle for you hon.....thinking of you.

Ceci ~ Wowsers....poor you it's one thing after another. Just shows how strong you are taking everything that's thrown at you. I hope it all goes smoothly from now on in for you hon, I'll be reading and waiting for your news.

Zoe ~ Hope you are well. have a fab holiday...enjoy yourself.

Shelley ~ I def think the 2ww is the hardest part...hang in there and good luck for test day.

Vicks ~ I'm sure yesterday was d-day for you. Hope c-sec went smoothly and you and BB are doing well. Can't wait to hear how you are and what you have called him...lots of love to you.

Polly ~ Hope you're well...congrats on putting an offer in on a new pad.....exciting stuff. I love brighton!!

Kate ~ Wow sounds like you had a lovely birthday....how lovely of Chris to surprise you like that. Hope preganancy is treating you well.

Sweetdreams ~ How's things with you, hope you're ok.


Well afm.....yowsers being a twin mummy is crazy hard work!! I'm loving it but in these early days you feel like you're living groundhog day over and over! I feed, wind, change, cuddle, put down, sort bottles then it's time to do it again!! I've been getting out everyday though...I think you have to to stay sane. We go for a walk down to the local shops.......Mark loves that cos I go in M&S foodhall cos I can get in there with double pram and it's costing a small fortune!! My two other supermarkets are down a hill and I can't quite manage the walk back up the hill yet as tummy still feels really bruised...not nice. On a good note though I've lost just over 3st since the boys arrived...yippee. I put on 5 though so 2st to go, I can't wait to get back to the gym even if I only get to go twice a week.
The boys are gorgeous, they sleep really well through the night which is fab. Evenings are hard as they don't settle well but we're getting there...they are only 3wks old tomorrow bless them.
I still find it amazing that they are all mine......I know how lucky I am.
They have had so many visitors and been spoilt like mad.....can't wait for them to get a bit bigger cos they've got some fab funky clothes!!
Right I'd best go...I'm typing while giving Oscar a cuddle and he's started sucking my cheek.....time for a feed I think!!

Love and luck to all you fab girls, I know I don't post much but do read everyday to try and keep up with all your news.

CC.x


----------



## kdb

Lovely to hear from you Mrs CC


----------



## Lollypop72

Hello Ladies,

Mrs CC...I'm so happy for you. Sounds like you have your hands full but loving it!  Give those two little bundles a kiss from me and enjoy being a mum.  

Zoe...Hope you are doing well...how's the bump?

Kdb...How're you doing hon?
Auntie M...Good luck with your tests today and your consult...fingers crossed  
Ceci...Oh that's a bummer!...At least CRGH are letting you continue...you deserve lots of luck as you've had to wait so long.    
Vicks...Mrs CC seems to think that you had little BB yesterday    Hope all is well with mum and baby.

Lots of love to all,

Polly x


----------



## jo_11

Hey ladies,

Just having a lurk and wanted to say...

Mrs CC:  Congratulations on the twins' arrival!  

Vicks:  Hoping all went smoothly with your c-section; I can't believe how quickly the time's gone by.

Kdb:  Hope you're getting everything sorted out for the start of tx; you'll be the most prepared patient ever 

Kate:  Again, so pleased things all worked out with your last (and best) frostie.

Jenny:  Hope all's going well with you - good things come to good people, so you'll get your BFP I'm positive.

Hi to anyone else who remembers me from CRGH; I hope all's going well.

Jo
xxx


----------



## Gribbie

Thanks everyone x

Hi sarahdc   

Shelly - how are you doing?     

Ceci - AHHHH!  How frustrating!

Redberries - hope you start feeling less sick soon   

AuntieM - I hope today went well.   

MrsCC - lovely to hear from you     

Zoelouise - hope you have a great holiday   

Jo - hello   

Had a good follow up meeting at the hospital.  They said that on day 3 the embryos were very good quality (about half of those that were biopsied were grade 1- which is the best) but by day 6 they were all 2+ or worse.  Could be my age or the fact they didn't like being byopsied?  They have suggested that next time I take steroids for the 2 weeks the eggs are growing and some extra vitamins etc for both me and DH.  They said it was definitely worth trying again and sometimes the quality varies from cycle to cycle so not to worry yet.  I've written to ask for more NHS funding but we're not going to wait and going to try again in October    So any hints and tips on improving egg quality would be greatfully accepted.  Also what is DHEA?


----------



## sarahdc

so lovely ot hear from you C.C - it gives me hope!!x


----------



## sarahdc

woops - posted before I had finished!
Thanks everyone for being so welcoming, it was nice to have a break from the whole business but I seriously son't think I could go through it all again with the support of all you lovely ladies. 
Gribbie- I was just asking my DH last night if thought CRGH took NHS patents? You mentioning about applying for funding to them gave me hope. DO you know if we would be able to go back to CRGH, as I understand it we are going to Hammersmith. We don't start until the end of Aug. I know I am really lucky to have NHS funding anyway so don't wnat to appear ungrateful, I just felt in really CRGH. Sorry I can't help with DHEA.

Hi to everyone else, sorry just cathing up on everyone and getting to know you all so wont go into personals yet. xx


----------



## Lovejoyslady

hello ladies - i have been lurking for the past few months. but now D/R again i thought i'd stop by and say hi. 

Mrs CC - so lovely to hear about your boys. gives me hope. 

Sarah - I am having NHS treatment at CRGH (last free go). I have all my scans and bloods at UCH but go to CRGH for EC and ET. 

xx


----------



## Gribbie

Sarah - I had one funded nhs treatment at CRGH - they applied for me


----------



## sweetdreams73

lovejoyslady -     for your next cycle

ceci - so sorry for all the hassel you have had   with courier and DS...    really hope that everything all goes lovely and smoothly now and you get your BFP   

AuntieM - hope that your apt went well today and you have some reassuring answers     that your next cycle goes great

sarah - welcome and     that you get your TX on NHS

Gribbie - great that you have a plan for next time hun and you can take the steriods   xx

jo - welcome back hope you are ok  

Mrs CC - glad all is great, albeit rather difficult and tiring   well done on the weight loss 

Polly - good luck with the house move to Brighton, cool place, I used to live near it in Shoreham by Sea, lovely part of sussex x 

redberries - sorry about the sickness  

Kate - your weekend away sounds lovely, lucky you

zoelouise - hope you have a fab holiday x

shelly - hope 2ww not driving you too   , are you going to be good and wait or test early  x

hello to everyone else lots of  

AFM -not feeling all that positive today about this cycle I am afraid







, getting really bad headaches and pain in my ovaries which isnt helping my mood much....and had my day 7 scan today which showed loads of little follies but no big ones and my lining is thinner than its ever been and I had some brown spotting yesterday







, so not sure what my body confused body is doing, think its going on strike







..... cant blame it really its probably just getting fed up with all the drugs and TX its had in the last 10 months... just done another injection and back to clinic on Saturday for day 9 scan to see what is happening....




























pls grow follies and lining pls
















sweetdreamsxxxxx


----------



## jo_11

Gribbie:  Although I just parachuted in to say 'hi' to all my old muckers, I can help on the DHEA piece... it's an endogenous steroid that's 'supposed' to help egg numbers/quality.  Some clinics recommend it, and some think it's a 'fashion' at the mo.  I can only speak from personal experience.  I've been on it for about three months.  Previously my AFC was around 6; I had a scan on day 5 of this cycle and it was 14.  Whether that's the DHEA or a 'lucky' cycle I don't know.  They say to take 75mg but I had to cut mine down to 25mg as I was getting hyper!  They say it can increase testosterone levels but I had my GP do tests and I'm fine (and no beard appearing as yet!).  I guess I'll know more after my cycle next month.  If you want anything more, PM me.

Jenny:  Yes, all OK thanks; going for another cycle at the Lister next month; fingers crossed!  If not, then possibly DE; I'm fed up of the IVF rollercoaster with OE.  Good luck with your current cycle; they say Summer cycles work best   

Jo
x


----------



## sweetdreams73

Jo -       that your next TX cycle at Lister is the one     to bring you a BFP xx


----------



## DWR

Evening ladies,

Sweetdreams - Am sending you loads of positive vibes for your follicles to grow and your womb lining to thicken up, try and stay positive, you are in good hands.        

Hello to Sarah, Jo and LoveJoyLadies and  saying  for your next treatments

Ceci - Good news on gettign your AF but so sorry to hear about the delay on the DS.

AuntieM - How did you get on today?

Mrs CC - Glad you are finding your feet with your 2 buddles of joy and that you are getting out and about

ZoeL - Have a great holiday

Gribbie - Glad you had a good follow-up appt and that you can have another try in October, good luck with that.

Hi to everyone else.

AFM - Day 13 out of 21, why does this 2WW go so slowly.  Really not feeling great today, feel so bloated, hot and sick and so so tired. No energy at all today but just went to acupuncturist and feel a bit better after that.

Take Care
DWR xx


----------



## Gribbie

Fab - thanks Jo       for your next cycle

sweetdreams - sorry things aren't going to plan - fingers crossed they turn around      

DWR - fingers crossed for you, the heat down there is terrible at the mo so that can't be helping x


----------



## AuntieM

Hello ladies

DWR - sorry the 2ww is dragging for you, not too long to go for you now though, please keep that positivity - here's some more for you       

Jo - Hi - good to hear from you. Good luck at the Lister hon. xx

SD - Sorry to hear things are not going great but you know that cycles can turn around and our bodies can start behaving! I hope your scan on Sat is better. Here's some        and        for oyu too hun. xx

Mrs CC - Lovely to hear from you - always great to hear from a CRGH graduate. Sounds like you are doing great with the boys and I SO dont blame you going to M&S (have you tried their raspberry jellies!?)

Lovejoyslady - Hello you - good to see you on the thread, hope DR going ok - whens AF due?

Gribbie - glad the follow up went ok - I know that having good protein in your diet can help egg quality but not sure about DHEA I'm afraid. 

Ceci - How did the scan go today?

AFM - Consult with the haematologist went really well and she has totally put my mind at ease about the blood issues brought up. I was with her for over an hour and covered everything on my mind. She wasnt concerned at all about the MTHFR gene and said that approx 45% of the population have it and it can be combatted with 800mg of Folic Acid. She said that I probably have an anti-phospholipid condition (which would account for the low positive anti-cardiolipin result) and that would also correlate to my activated protein C deficiency and Factor V Leiden - basically sticky blood issues. This is a bit more rare (5-10% of population) but again its great that it has been picked up as can be managed with 40mg Clexane and baby aspirin. 

I will need fairly close monitoring (would be a "high risk" pregnancy) if we get a BFP and will need to be on the clexane till 38 wks (gulp) BUT she was happy for me to carry on with the FET cycle so had my baseline scan this afternoon which was all fine and go in for dilapan tomorrow. Also start oestradiol pills tonight (but as they can increase risk of thrombosis need to start Clexane tonight too - ouchie!) So ladies I am officially cycling now so just hope my lining can catch up in time for FET. The haematologist took a truck load more blood to test for other areas which might be affected by the Factor V Leiden (renal, liver, bone, iron, B12, Vitamin D, folate and couple of others) Phew - sorry if i have blinded anyone with science here but it really helps to offload all the information from my brain!!

So - any top tips for a great lining?

xx


----------



## sarahdc

Wow! that is really interesting and cheers me up. Does it matter what borough you are in though? I am in westminster and my Dr said that in this borough I am entitled to 3 IUI and 2IVF which is amazing but not sure if that would then apply to all clinics, should I contact CRGH and ask them if they would be prepared to take me on?? sorry so many questions!! . I would be soooo happy if I could go back to CRGH. Thank you heaps for that info Gribbie and lovesjoylady.

Sweetdreams- fingers crossed for things to look up, do you take asprin? Not sure if there is anything in it. You probably know more than me of all the things you can do to support you body.     am sprinkling follie growing dust your way!!  (one more for good measure) xxx


hi to everyone else xxxxxx


----------



## ceci.bee

Hey everyone

Sweetdreams more    and           follie growing vibes coming your way. Sorry to miss you today!

AUmtieM sounds like you had a great chat with the haematologist and fab news you can start. i am CD2 today so we are cycle buddies!          for your FET

Mrs CC so lovely to hear from you and your comment about oscar sucking your cheek really made me smile and    tears of joy for you (and hopefully me in a years time!  ) thanks for keeping in touch!

DWR the 16 day 2ww is soooooooo long! sorry you are fed up but sending          for your OTD

Gribbie sounds like your follow up was good and they have a plan for next time - hope you can now rest and recover (physically and financially!) 

sarahdc hope you sort out your funding - our PCT would not fund us to go there, better luck with yours!

lovesjoylady good luck at the lister hun hope you get your BFP        

KDB hope you are ok hun and getting closer now!

Redberries hope you are ok and relaxing and starting to enjoy things!

ZL have a great holiday you deserve it

Shelly hope your guts settle soon and         for your OTD hun

AFM - scan today was great although the clinic was busy ++ and waiting times were their usual elastic thingy. just as we were about to go in DH got a call from the courier - saying he can now deliver the    on Tuesday - after all!!!! so releived but cant take any more changes  - this is such a rollercoaster - a friend on another thread said these sperm could have got here faster if they had swum the atlantic and she has a point   

anyway am good to start the oestrogen patches and pills and back next week for a scan and carry on sniffing for now -and hope to be celebrating on tuesday (am on holiday having a spa day in kent) so hope the timing is good..................
thanks all for your love and support means so much
love to all
C


----------



## Shelly_

Morning girls!

Almost the weekend and I can't wait (other than am at the in-laws, but have been such an ineffective day-dreamer at work this week, I really need to get out of the office before they seriously think I've gone  ). Just hope the sun comes out!

Mrs CC - sounds you have your hands full with the twins. Must be fantastic tho! My friend has just had twins (also IVF) and her hubby works away during the week and so she has moved home with her mum during the week. She has one baby sleeping with her and the other one sleeping with her mum!!! I definitely like her style!! She also recommends online shopping very highly. Although you're tired, sounds like you have everything under control!

Gribbie - good luck with your next cycle. It sounds like they are finding out more and more about any problems and that they have a plan to handle them. It seems like you are in safe and knowledgable hands and so I'm sure the next cycle will be your time. You're so supportive to all of us on this forum, that you deserve massives of good luck. 

Sweetdream - grow follies grow! I also had a glitch on one of my scans and was told I only had 5 follies that were going to make it. In the end I had 13 eggs and so I think things change so much from day to day. Try to stay positive and good luck with the scan tomorrow.

DWR - hope you are feeling better today. Hang on in there, only 6 more days to OTD! 

Auntie M - good luck with this cycle. It sounds like the clinic have everything under control and know what they're doing. Wishing you and DH lots of luck.

Ceci-bee - glad that the sperm is finally on its way! Wishing it a safe flight over!

AFM - We are now 16 days post EC, although OTD is not until Tuesday. We've decided to enjoy the weekend and then test Monday night. Feeling quite positive given that AF did not arrive, although I know that is quite possibly due to all the progesterone I'm currently injesting. Trying to stay realistic though. Still really constipated, but pain is at least subsiding ... I think the fibrogel and prunes are kicking in ...... although I am so bloated that I look 5 months pregnant and someone offered me their seat on the tube this morning!!!! One of the few upsides of IVF!!

Hope you all have a great weekend and sending you all lots of


----------



## Lollypop72

Hi Girls,

Sarah...I'm on my second cycle of nhs treatment at CRGH/UCH...UCH is my closest hosptital that undertakes fertility treatment, so I guess it depends how local you are. Saying that, I think they were considering sending me to Hammersmith but kept me on because I fall into the right catagory. If you live in the borough of Camden you probably stand a good chance.
Shelly...wishing you lots of luck for your OTD      Hoping you get that BFP. Yes the progesterone does make you bloated...  
Ceci...That's great news.   I'm so happy for you! Wishing you loads of positive vibes for your tx     Have a lovely relaxing time at the spa...sounds like just what you need...(and just what I need come to thing of it)!

Jenny...    Praying for your lining to get lovely and thick over the next few days. Have they got you on asprin and stuff to thicken it up...is pinapple meant to help to?...or am I getting that mixed up with something else? Anyway good luck           
Auntie M...So glad they are letting you go ahead. Wishing you loads of luck       and if you get that BFP I'm sure they will look after you just fine.
DWR...Hoping you're feeling sick for a good reason   Good luck with your OTD    

Gribbie...How're you doing hon?  

Redberries...How's it sinking in being pg...it takes a while...  

Hello to everyone else...

AFM...Went out for a meal last night and came home feeling absolutely awful all shivery and achey...like I was coming down with flu or something...have had dioreah (sorry to be so explicit) this morning so not going in to work. I am a bit worried that it might be one of the things that they warn of in pg like listeria or toxoplasmosis ( I have cats). I ate vegetable gnochi out which didn't have any of the no-nos  in but when you eat out you never know what they have been contaminated with. Of course it's probably just a 24hr bug... but I'm a little paranoid!

Polly x


----------



## kdb

Shelly, LOL about the tube    Great work on staying clear of the pee sticks!   

Ceci - wonderful news!!!!!!!!

Jo!!  Hello lovely    Really REALLY hoping this is the one for you      

Hi Sarah - contact Brett Rowland at CRGH - he is the service manager there.  Good luck!

AuntieM - fabulous that your cycle is going ahead!  YAY!  Some lining tips I can think of... keep lower back / belly / feet warm to ensure lots of blood flow, selenium (either 200ug supps or 2-3 brazil nuts (no more) a day), water, milk, iron-rich foods, I take CoQ10 as well but only low dose (30-60mg/day).  Am sure the other girls will have more ideas.

Thanks for your post... v informative for me.  Can I ask what your low positive anti-cardiolipin numbers were?  Mine are within range but higher than zero, so not sure whether that is considered a low positive?

Hi to everyone else, rushing a bit today, calls this morning then GP appt then dentist this afternoon (no x-rays!).

Ciao xoxo


----------



## sweetdreams73

Kdb - hope it wasnt too horrible at your dentist apt today, hope you are ok 

shelly -       that its a lovely BFP for you on OTD monday xx 

ceci - glad its all coming together hun, got everything crossed for you for this cycle        

polly - sorry to hear you are not well, hope you feel better really soon lots of  

sarah - hope CRGH can take you on as NHS  

AuntieM - hope your dilapan went ok today at the clinic    , and great that you have more answers now to what kind of TX you need, hope that stops you worrying hun     that all goes great for your FET cycle x

DWR - hope rest of 2ww goes quick for you    and sending you     for your OTD

Hope everyone has lovely weekends   

Thanks so much for those that sent me a message I really needed the support





















, Had just lost my PMA and feeling really tearful (blame it on the hormones) its just the more cycles I have and they dont work, the closer I get to not being able to have a baby at all, as we cant afford to carry on with TX for very much longer!!! just feeling the pressure on me and that time is running out!!

sweetdreamsxxxx


----------



## AuntieM

Hey ladies,

SD - totally understandable you feeling that way - its so unfair when finances are the ultimate decider on when to stop tx. We are in the same position but I cant bear to have that conversation or put marker in the sand just yet, far too scary. Hope tomorrows scan bring you a little more PMA hun. xx   

Ceci - Yay for your atlantic travelling sperm! How lovely having a spa day with your DH - enjoy!!

kdb - hope dentist not too horrid, I hate the place!! My anti-cardiolipin level (IgM) was 10 when they rated it a "low positive". 

Hello to everyone else       

AFM - Had the dilapan today and how I didnt throw up with the pain I dont know (sorry for anyone just about to have this done - think I just react badly to it for some reason). Had 3 rushes to the loo but managed to avoid speaking into big white telephone (phew). All ok though and back in next Thurs for scan to see how lining is doing. 

Hope everyone has good weekends (  to testers, 2wwers, ET'ers, EC'ers and everyone else at other stages) Off to see family & friends this weekend and also meet 2 little kittens that we are having - they come home on 18 August which will prob clash with our FET but will be SO glad of company and distraction on the 2WW!!!

xx


----------



## sweetdreams73

AuntieM - oh you poor thing! sounds awful      hope DH is looking after you and your having a lovely weekend and how exciting about your kittens ahh.....xx  

Thanks so much for all your sweet messages and support      I am feeling a bit more positive about it all today as my day 9 scan showed 11 follies (shame I am not doing IVF) 8 x follies right ovary and 3 x left ovary, two biggest follies 9.6 and 8.6..... Lining now better at 5.6..... so things are growing albeit slowly compared to my other cycles... just a bit concerned as I am only on 150ml of gonal-f every other day and have 11 follies (last cycle I was on 225ml and had 8 x follies) and I often have a natural LH surge on day 12 but my follies will all be far too small and worried I will end up having cysts again like last cycle as so many follies.... not sure why my body is producing so many follies only need 1 or 2 big ones for doing dIUI.... its all a bit strange really! Back to clinic on Monday (day 11) for next scan to see whats happening     grow lining and 2 x biggest follies grow     

lots of love to everyone and big      
sweetdreamsxxxxx


----------



## fozi

Hello

Bookmarking and keeping everything crossed for all our 2ww.

am downreggind at the mo on primolut, nothing much to report apart from am not feeling too positive (which is stupid i know) reading all your posts is def keeping my spirits up
  
    to all

Love Fozi


----------



## sweetdreams73

Fozi - I know its hard and the more cycles you have the harder it gets      sending you lots of PMA that this cycle is the one that brings you a lovely BFP          xx


----------



## AuntieM

*Shelly *- Good luck if you are testing tomorrow           

*SD* - Hope scan tomorrow is good and your lining and 2 biggest follies are doing well. Sending you some more PMA      

*Fozi* - I struggled with PMA when I was on primulot too - bit my DH's head off a few times for no reason poor thing!! Heres some PMA for you too       

*DWR* - How are you doing? Hope you are feeling ok and the interminable 2/3 ww is still going ok for you. x

*Ceci* - Oooh your DS will be flying over the Atlantic tomorrow, how exciting! Hope you enjoy your away time with DH. xx

*Polly* - Hope you are feeling better now, sure its just a bug you picked up.

AFM - Met our 2 little   at the weekend who are totally gorgeous and great time wasters so looking forward to spending my 2ww with them! Might hve to get my DH to do all the poop-scooping tho! 

x

xx


----------



## ceci.bee

Fozi bear - I know it is so hard to feel positive about more tx - I have been suffering from exactly the same thing after so much failure and heartbreak it is impossible to be full of the same PMA that we had for our first tx. But I really really really hope this cycle is the one for you babe and am sending lots of PMA your way          

AuntieM - so jealous you are getting kittens and will be a fab distraction on the 2ww - am sure you are right about the scooping tho!   how cute. We are moving away and having to give away our cats which is so sad    I love them so much, but they are going to friends and will have a very good home, so not too bad.

Sweetdreams good luck for your scan today babe            

Nicky are you having EC soon? have slightly lost track sorry but good luck!

Shelly and DWR good luck for your OTDs am thinking of you both and hope you aren't too               

Gribbie hope you are getting your head around your bFN a bit and making plans for the future

AFM not much to report - hopefully the sperm gets here tomorrow and we can then relax! next scan thursday and hope my lining is behaving itself! too hot for hot waterbottles but am trying to keep it warm and snug

lots of love and luck to eveyrone 
C


----------



## sarahdc

Morning lovely ladies, hope you all had good weekends. Where has the sun gone??

Shelley - good luck for testing tonight!! will have everything crossed for you.         

Polly - hope you are feeling better, it is hard not to become paranoid aye. We have become so aware of every little feeling and reaction in our bodies that it is only natural to worry when you don't feel 100%.    

SD-good luck for your scan today, fingers crossed for a good linning and that your two follies are growing well.   

DWR- how are you getting on with your 2ww?? it is such a rollercoaster of emotions.  It is impossible to put it out of your mind completely, hope you are feeling ok. good luck!!   

Ceci- good news on the arrival of sperm!! when do you do the transfer??  

Fozi- how are you feeling today hun? hope you are feeling a bit more positive.   

Auntie M- I didn't know what dilapan was when I read your post so I looked it up. Wow, it made me feel a bit queasy just reading it. Is it as painful as it sounds? Hope you are ok??  

Hi KDB - hope the dentist was ok.  

No news from my end really, rang CRGH and they said they would be happy to take me on again which is such good news, I really feel in good hands there, just have to wait for my Dr to get back from holiday to write a letter. Hopefully there will be no issues there. Thanks again everyone for your advice with that.

Have a good day xxxx


----------



## Shelly_

Well, I only managed enough pee for the cheapest Boots pregnancy test and so hoping to retest again in a couple more hours but it is looking like a  !!!


----------



## livity k

Hooray!! Congrats Shelley,   

Kate xx


----------



## sweetdreams73

Shelly - thats fantastic news so very happy for you congratulations        

Sarah - hope you hear back quickly from CRGH as to when you can start TX again   

ceci -        that all goes great and DS gets delivered tomorrow, enjoy your break away with DH     and look after your lovely liningx

AuntieM - ahh.... hope your two kittens are settling into their new home with you, great to have them to play with and cudddle, ahh.... I love cats would have a whole house full of them if DH would let me, just have the one now and she is adorable, love her to bits. Hope you can get on with your FET soon and all goes great      

hello to fozi, kate, vicks, redberries, dwr, kdb, polly, swallow, gribbie and everyone else lots of      


AFM - day 11 scan today - well I have obviously over stimmed this cycle on the gonal somewhat producing 8 x lovely follies when I only needed 1 or 2 for dIUI. Dr A made me laugh today he said for my age I am a very good responder and he said I was like "a fine red wine" my ovaries get better with age not worse, what is he like       never been called that before! So good news is that they wont have to cancel my cycle (which is what I was stressing about) as if need be they will do a "follie reduction" procedure under a local    and take out some of the follies if they are worried I have too many big ones as they and me dont want to be a mummy of 8 ahhh.....  .  Only problem being they cant guarantee that I wont have any cysts again next month if this cycle doesnt work as my cysts are caused by having too many follies that carry on growing after ovulation in my ovaries and them not all managing to disappear and go when AF shows up....   Anyway hopefully this cycle will bring a BFP and I wont have to worry about that      Another injection now and then back on Wednesday for day 13 scan.

lots of love
sweetdreamsxxxx


----------



## sarahdc

fantastic news Shelley, that is wonderfu, I'm so happy for youl!!!             

Just wondering if anyone would had any advice for me, I have been on Clomid for the last few months and all had been pretty normal except this month my AF only lasted 1 1/2 days. Could this be the clomid??

Hi everyone - Will do more personals later on.


----------



## AuntieM

*Shelly *- WoopWoop for your BFP - well done !!!!

*Sweetdreams* - Bless Dr A - he is lovely isnt he? Great that they have a plan if you have too many follies. And yes I wouldnt fancy being an Octomum either 

*Ceci* - I am in on Thurs for scan too - what time are you in? My appt is 930. Maybe think of a FF wave! So sad you have to give your catties away  but at least you know they will have a lovely new home 

*Kate / AuntieBetty / FET ladies* - what cycle day did you have your embies put back? I am on CD12 and have Day 5 and 6 blastocysts awaiting a new home.

*Dolphin* - How are you doing?

*Sarahdc* - Not sure about the Clomid question sorry - I was on it for 6 months and it didnt seem to change my AF but I have had quite light + short AFs anyway for years now. Bless you for looking up the dilapan - am feeling much better thanks. Maybe that is what labour is like with the stretching cervix - oh joy!! Great that you can cycle at CRGH again. xx

x


----------



## livity k

Hi All,

Jenny- good luck for everything- hope those extra follies go away and don;t become cysts! Hope this cycle is the one for you,

Sarah- poss a stupid thing to suggest and sorry if it this upsets you in anyway but have you done a preg test? Might be worth ruling out cos of your wierd AF

Auntie M- I think my embies went back on day 19, 20 or 21- I think poss put back a bit due to weekends as it is less crucial timing wise, they just start you on the gestone 5/6 days before embies, I also had a day 5 and 6 on one cycle and they went back on same day,

Big hello to everyone else,

Kate x


----------



## Auntie Betty

Aunty M - I had my ET done on CD27 or day 24 if you start from the day I started progynova.  Mine got delayed because my lining was slow to thicken.  Started gestone on the Wed and ET was on the Monday - mine were day 6 blasts, hope that helps - good luck!!


----------



## kdb

*YAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY SHELLY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

          

I was thinking about your OTD this morning... hope you managed a little more 'output' today and are 100% confirmed??

Jenny, that is a classic comment from Dr A  Am v relieved for you that they are happy to continue with the cycle.  I think the fact you got rid of the cysts quickly from the previous cycle is reassuring. Out of interest, have they ever suggested you change to IVF? An FF of mine on another thread overstimmed on her first IUI and so they changed it to an IVF cycle. Just wondering whether CRGH gave you the option? (bearing in mind the ££££ of course)

Polly - hope you're feeling fit and healthy again?

DWR - hang in there girl!!!!!!!!!!!!!!      

AuntieM - thanks for replying. I am going to PM you re; the haemotologist... my IgM was 9.6 U/ml (ref range 0-15) and my IgG was 12.1 (0-17) so perhaps they are both low positives? The cover letter from endo to GP said everything was 'negative' but that seems the opposite to what you've been told?! Blimey this is starting to do my head in  Thankfully your protocol is all sorted and you can get those embies snuggling in soon xoxoxo

Ceci - what time does your DS arrive? Does a courier person carry it from NYC on the plane with them? I am curious! When are you in for another scan?

Kate - how is pg treating you? Will you find out the flavour?

Sarah - wonderful that you can continue with CRGH.  Clomid can mess with your AFs - have you been having scans during your clomid cycles? Has your lining thickness been ok? In about a third of women it can make your lining thin. (Mine never got thicker than 4.8mm!! Pathetic.)

 to all our lovely pg ladies (bet you're glad it has cooled down a few degrees!), 2wwers, stimmers, downreggers  and those waiting to start cycling... 

Thanks girls, dentist appt was all good.  Hygienist was very thorough, which I like. No x-rays for now so will have to assume everything is ok beneath the surface.


----------



## Lollypop72

Hello Girls,

Shelly...           so happy for you.

Sorry girls no personals...at work and have a v. busy day ahead of me. 

Lots of love to all   

Polly x


----------



## sarahdc

Morning Girls,

Livity K - not at all upsetting, thank you for the suggestion. I did a test but no luck! wasn't to disappointed as new it was a long shot. I have just become super paranoid about changes in my body since we started trying!

KDB - the Dr only monitored my first cycle on clomid and then said I could do another three without having to scan all the time. Could that be why my AF was so short this month?? I am on my last cycle of clomid before we do IUI or IVF. Is it pineapple or asprin that help with lining walls? sorry you'll regret ever making that comment!! it has been a concern of mine anyway.

Hi to everyone else, AuntieM, Gribbie, DWR, Lovejoyslady, sweetdreams, Polly and ceci. so sorry if I have missed anyone. I don't as yet know everyones names and everytime I scroll up to check that I haven't missed someone I lose my post aargh - I have written this three times now - doh!

Shelley - how are you feeling?

Have a great day all


----------



## kdb

B*gger... just lost my post   

Sarah - what thickness was your lining when you were scanned?  HAve you had progesterone blood tests 7dpo?  Oestrogen builds the lining prior to ov but progesterone thickens it after ov, so you need both if you see what I mean.

Fert meds can mess with AFs at the best of times so I wouldn't stress too much about it.

There are a few recent posts on this thread about ways to thicken lining... keep lower back / belly / feet warm to ensure lots of blood flow,  acupuncture, Selenium (either 200ug supps or 2-3 Brazil nuts (no more) a day), Evening Primrose Oil during first half of cycle (not after ov), water,  full fat milk, iron-rich foods, I take CoQ10 as well but only low dose  (30-60mg/day).

The jury is still out on pineapple.  Baby aspirin (75mg - cheap at Savers) *may* help with implantation (and CRGH includes it in protocols by default) but don't take it before ov as it is an anti-inflammatory, and ovulation is an inflammatory process.


----------



## MummyP

Ahhhhrrr Wooow thats fantastic news Shelly    well done


----------



## sweetdreams73

Sarah -I am currently on my 5th cycle of dIUI with CRGH and the last three cycles (one which resulted in BFP) I was told to take aspirin on day 3 through ovulation and IUI and all the way through my 2ww to help with thickening my lining (which worked as it was the best its ever been) and also to help implantation on 2ww. If I get a BFP this cycle I will continue the aspirin for first 10 weeks of pregnancy as told to do so by Mr Serhal... Also told to take vitamin B6 and vitamin E from day 3 of cycle which also helps thickening your lining apparently. Also when they did my BFP cycle my lining was still a bit too thin so they gave me osterogen tablets (as thickens your lining) aswell as progestrogen tablets three times a day after my dIUI for the 2ww and I got pregnant... Also Dr S and Dr A told me that viagara (I know that sounds crazy) but 1 x tablet twice a day also helps with thickening lining aswell, so that is an option too. But try not to stress hun   , the Dr's at CRGH are all fab and they will tell you exactly what you need to do for you, we are all different and our bodies respond differently and what works for one patient might not work for another... try not to worry about your AF  , I was on clomid for two cycles and my AF only lasted two days....whereas if on a natural cycle I can be more like three to four days your AF and cycles can change and often do (I have learnt that this cycle big time) when you are taking meds, so what your body does on a natural cycle can be rather different on a meditated one, so dont worry.... it will all be ok     .    xxxx

kdb - Glad all good at dentist   thanks hun..... after my m/c we were told to do more dIUI again by Mr Serhal as nothing wrong with me and seems crazy doing dIVF if I can and *did* *get pregnant* with dIUI also we cant afford to do it unless we really really have to, and I would prefer to do IUI and not IVF anyway if I have a choice. But as I am over stimming twice now on both cycles since my m/c on such a small amount of gonal-f that could change things will have to see at our follow up apt. So far they havent given me the option to change to IVF this cycle if my follies all grow too big only follie reduction has been mentioned and my DH is not keen for us to do IVF because of the cost as we are struggling so badly financially so I dont know what we will do, have to see what happens!!!!. take care  x

hello to everyone else lots of    

sweetdreamsxxxxxx


----------



## Shelly_

Just got my blood results - 15dpET (blasts) / 20dpEC and my levels are 1500. Seems quite high for a single but quite low for twins Anyone have any ideas? My scan is two weeks away!!

Hope everyone else is doing well. Sending you all lots of


----------



## Lollypop72

Shelly...I think you'll just have to wait and see...I've learned my lesson about predictions  Well done you though that's a great result!


----------



## Auntie Betty

Shelley - congrats on great HCG - I will go with singleton for you on my predictions!!

Just wanted to wish Redberries good luck for your scan tomorrow hope all is well - I had my scan today, all fine, looks much more like a baby at this scan!  I have now "graduated" (as a fellow FF put it!) from CRGH - feels really really strange - almost exactely a year snce my first consultation!

     to everyone having treatment at the moment


----------



## fozi

Shelly-    congrats on your bfp! what wonderful news, you must be over the moon. wishing you a very healthy and happy 9 months.

Ceci-    thank you for your lovely words of encouragment. am      that this is our time! 

Sweetdreams and Auntie.M thank you for your lovely posts,its so kind of you to have taken time out to think of me too. I know i have been terrible with personals, and to be honest i have been struggling a bit with posting on here and just burying my head in the sand so that i dont have to think about my cycle and all the things i should be doing (diet, vitamins etc)   

    Aunty Betty, Lollypop,Mummy P, kdb, sarah dc, livity k,   

Fozi


----------



## Gribbie

Shelly- WOOHOOO!!!!!     congratulations - that is great! 

I'll catch up with personals tomorrow but I hope you're all doing well x


----------



## sweetdreams73

Auntybetty - so happy for you hun that all was great at your second scan   hope you can relax a bit now and enjoy being preggie    xx 

shelly - congratulations    great hcg results fab news, hope wait till first scan goes quick for you     

redberries -        that all great at your scan today x  

Fozi -      here for you if you want to chat, its not easy I know but at least we have each other on this thread for support going through TX, dont worry about personals    x


----------



## kdb

Girlies - have a fabulous weekend - DH and I are off up to Sweden today for our friends' wedding:    

DWR -      

*Byeeeeeeeeeee!!*

xoxo


----------



## livity k

Have a lovely weekend, KDB- enjoy, 

Kate x


----------



## redberries

Hello ladies - sorry been a bit quiet on here - have been lurking and reading, but between work being so busy and me feeling so knackered, I've not been doing very well keeping up - sorry!  

Just wanted to say to Shelley - massive congrats on your BFP. That's fab news!  My HCG test was 5780 which everyone predicted was twins but was only a singleton, so you never can tell really.  It's a good strong score though - well done!

Auntie Betty - thanks for your good wishes.  My scan went great - saw the baby moving around and the face, legs etc.  Was very emotional!  I'm so pleased your scan was good too.  We are now graduates of CRGH!!  I'm off to meet a consultant tomorrow with a view to continuing privately as I just feel happier doing this than going in to the NHS system.  

Good luck to everyone else with whatever they have going on in their cycles and treatments.  I will be around from time to time, but realistically probably won't post loads and loads.  Just wanted to say thank you so much to everyone for their support and caring words and vibes since I started at CRGH.  You're all a lovely bunch xxxxxx


----------



## Gribbie

Awww - that's lovely news redberries


----------



## Shelly_

Redberries, so glad that you've graduated. Hopefully you can now relax and enjoy the pregnancy.


----------



## sweetdreams73

Sorry for lack of personals   

Just had the bad news from Dr A that we are going to have to abandon my dIUI cycle as I now have a crazy 14 follies and my oestrogen levels are really high and they dont want to convert me to IVF and carry on making me stimm longer as it will effect my lining too much and success rates of converting from IUI to IVF are obviously not as good as starting a fresh cycle of IVF and doing it all properly from day 1. Feeling really upset and frustrated about it all as feel like I have gone through all this TX and paid out money for nothing     

sweetdreamsxxxx


----------



## kdb

Just checking FF quickly while passing through Stockholm airport...

Oh Jenny... that really sucks    I can't believe what bad luck you've had these two cycles.  What is the clinic suggesting instead?  Did they say they maybe should've had you on a lower dose?

Sending you a bigggggggggggggggggg    I'm so sorry


----------



## sweetdreams73

kdb - thanks hun    Since my m/c my last two TX cycles have changed big time .....I was only on 150 of gonal every other day so not sure how much less they can give me really... Weird thing is had exact same dose with my first gonal IUI in January and only had a couple of big follies and got a BFP so go figure that out!!!!  So its IVF for us now, cant keep going through all this each cycle...xx


----------



## Shelly_

Sweetdreams, really sorry for you and DH.


----------



## AuntieM

Sweetdreams - oh hun, so sorry to hear this, its just so frustrating for you & DH after all you have been through. Another big hug from me too          


Had some more frustrations my end - after being told that my lining is super and we are all go for ET a week on Monday, just got call from clinic to say my full blood count today revealed a low platelet count and have to go for repeat test tomorrow. They are aware I am on double Clexane dose but nurse said they need to re-test. Grrrrr was just thinking this week has gone too smoothly. Flippin heck.


----------



## wardkal

Sweetdreams - so sorry to hear your cycle has been abandoned, it is so disappointing isn't it, you must feel so frustrated. Have you got a follow up with Dr A to discuss next steps & possibly moving on to IVF?  

AuntieM - I hope your test tomorrow brings better news, fingers crossed that your count is up & you can go ahead with the ET as planned  

Shelly - a belated YAY on your BFP, fanstastic news!

Auntie Betty & Redberries - congratulations on graduating from CRGH.

DWR - hope you're surviving the 2ww without going crazy, I have everything crossed for good news on OTD  

Hello to EVERYONE else, sorry for the lack of personals & for being rubbish at posting lately. I've been checking on everyone's progress but like Fozi I've been burying my head in the sand & desperately trying not to spend every waking hour thinking about TTC - obviously a lot easier said than done!

Hope you all have lovely weekends  
Kaz x


----------



## sarahdc

morning all,

KDB - thank you so much for all your advice on how to thicken my lining, I am going shopping today to stock up!They never told me the measurements of my lining when I went in so now I know that is something to ask about. Have a lovely weekend - I love weddings.

Sweetdreams - So sorry to read that your cycle was cancelled, really dissappointing for you when you do so much to prepare and spend so much money   ! IVF will get you that BFP!! Thank you also for you advice on what to take to support my body.
how are you DWR?? 

Congratulations Redberries and Auntie Bettie, what a lovely feeling it must be to be able to write that you have graduated

Hi to everyone else - Shelly, Gribbie, AuntieM, Kaz and Gribbie hope I haven't missed anyone!

Have a lovely weekend,

Sarah xx


----------



## DWR

Sweetdreams - I am so sorry you have had to abandon your cycle. Big    to you.

Redberries & Auntie Betty - Well done on graduating from CRGH, good luck with your onward journeys!!

Shelly - I know we have spoken but I am so happy for you, what brilliant news on your     

AuntieM - I hope your retest goes ok today, fingers are crossed for you

kdb - Enjoy the wedding, thanks for your kind thoughts

Hi to Kaz, Sarahdc, Gribbie, Fozi, Kate, MummyP, Polly and everyone else.   to everyone

AFM - Sorry I've been a bit quiet over the past week, I've been keeping up with your news but trying to forget I was in my 2WW and distract myself with the Mad Men series!!  Anyway, just to let you all know that after 5.5 years of TTC, yesterday my DH & I got our first ever  .  We are in shock but over the moon. I am 5 wks today.  My HCG levels were 1159 so probably a singleton but am just so happy.  Thanks for all your thoughts throughout the 2WW.  That has to be the worst part of all.

Anyway, i hope you all have nice weekends
Take Care
DWR xx


----------



## Gribbie

DWR - that is fantastic!!!     you must be over the moon!

Sweetdreams - so sorry to hear your tx has been cancelled.  How frustrating!   

 to everyone else - sorry - really busy at the mo


----------



## wardkal

OMG DWR that is such fantastic news! I'm so pleased for you. Hope you have a lovely weekend letting it sink in! Kaz x


----------



## redberries

Well done on your BFP DWR!!!!      Brilliant news!!!


----------



## sweetdreams73

DWR - I am so happy for you congratulations     what fantastic news     , CRGH are certainly doing great on the BFP's    may it continue for all   xxx


----------



## fozi

Sweetdreams- I am so sorry that your cycle has been abandonned. the time we invest in this whole rollercoaster is so draining on our emotions and thats before we even get started on the financial side!  Dr. A is really lovely, i am sure he will be able to advise you on what your next steps will be. in the meantime, take time out for yourself, you have been such a support to everyone and have been through a great deal lately.    

Fozi


----------



## fozi

DWR- what wonderful news!! many congratulations!! may you have a very happy and healthy 9 months to come.     

wardkal- i know exactly how you feel.  its so difficult trying to get one's head round treatment. sometimes burying your head in the sand is a good remedy!    but we are all here whenever you feel like having a chat. take your time.  I know for sure that i probably wouldnt have been able to summon up the motivation to post on here if i hadnt received such encouragement from all the lovely ladies.   


AFM- went for an endometrial biopsy today            oh my, i almost screamed the place down! (apologies to anyone who may also be having one)  had to survive on just an ibruprofen. halfway through, the dr. tried to cheer me up by asking me if the pain was too bad...........( sensibly, she didnt wait for my answer) she then said they could do the procedure with anasthetic but it would cost £1900  extra!!!!  and that time i would have just paid up!! DH had to make a wise crack and said would i rather have less pain or a 3D t.v!!    gave him one of my death stares which made the nurses laugh! am still quite sore, but not as sore as his arm where i kicked him!    (just joking, but did feel like it at the time! )
now i have a cervical dilatation to look forward to sometime over the next 10 days........... thanks to my backward slanting uterus at least i am guaranteed an general anasthetic! ho hum   

LOve Fozi


----------



## sweetdreams73

Thanks so much ladies for all your sweet messages and kind words, means so much to me to have such amazing support   

Fozi - oh hun you poor thing   , your ordeal yesterday sounds horrible, "DH's"   what are they like!!! like to see how they would cope with the procedures we have to go through and dont even get me started on child birth   ..... Really hope you feel better really soon, lots of     , hope DH now giving you some tlc and sympathy   xx


kdb - hope you have a lovely time at the wedding x  

AuntieM - Oh so sorry    really hoping retest goes great and       for fab result x  

redberries - wishing you a stressfree and very easy and very enjoyable pregnancy    and all the very best for the birth and future , take care lots of    xx

auntybetty - will miss you hun  , do keep in touch (you have my mobile) and wishing you all the very best and so so happy for you you so deserve this  , wishing you also a very stressfree and very easy and very enjoyable pregnancy and all the very best for the birth and future   , lots of    

ward - dont worry about personals    , I know how you feel, I have times when I just cant come on FF's (even though I want too) as I just have to keep busy and not think about TX... we are here for you when you need us, lots of      to you x


lots of       and hope everyone else having great weekend.

AFM - If you wonder why on earth I am sending this at 3am in the morning, its not because I have been out clubbing and drinking sadly  , feeling rather uncomfortable and really bloated with all those follies I over stimmed so not able to sleep   . I have now been put on "primulot"  for 10 days then wait for AF. So hopefully it will start working soon and help calm right down my ovaries and get rid of all those lovely follies (shame seems such a waste really). Back to clinic on Monday with Dr A for our follow up apt and a plan for next steps....

love
sweetdreamsxxx


----------



## AuntieM

Morning ladies

DWR - WoopWoop    Congratulations on your BFP !!! Fab news hun, brought tear to my eye. xx

Fozi - Ouch for you! and dont blame you for wanting to bop DH  on the head - they sometimes cant help wisecracking at most inappropriate times can they!? I saw the extortionate fees they charge for anaesthetic on their price list - shocking! Good for you going for GA for the dilapan - I think this is the most invasive and uncomfortable procedure I've had during tx. Hope it goes ok for you. xx

SD -   oh for the days of clubbing and drinking!! Sorry you are uncomfortable with your bloating hope it eases really soon. On a positive note - hopefully this means you will respond really well on a d-IVF cycle and have a bumper crop of lovely embies. Hope Mondays follow-up with Dr A goes ok and you have a plan in place soon. xxx

Wardal - Hiya hun - dont blame you for keeping low profile, sometimes we all need to step away and try to think about things other than ttc. My DH & I have taken up surfing in recent years and I find its one of the few things which forces me to think about something else completely - have since become slightly addicted to it!! Not easy to feed the habit living in Central London though - we look like nutters driving round with our surf boards on our roof rack on route to Devon!! Take care hun. xx

Redberries & AuntyBetty - Congratulations on your graduations ladies!! Please keep popping in to let us know how you and your beanies are doing. xxxxx

Lovejoyslady - how are you doing?

Dolphin - how is it going? you must be well into stims by now?

Ceci - Hi - hope your ds touched down safely and you are doing well - how was your spa day?

kdb - hope you are enjoying your Swedish wedding!

AFM - after the minor low platelet panic on Thurs, my re-test yesterday was all normal so its on we go. Back in clinic on Tues for lining scan. Still injecting Clexane every night    can now do quite a good dot to dot puzzle on my tummy which is nice!!

xx


----------



## Lovejoyslady

Hi ladies 

DRW - great news on that BFP!!!!! wishing you a healthy and stress-free pregnancy. 

Auntie M - good news that blood test was fine and it's all systems go again. When do you think ET will be? 

SD - sorry to hear things have not worked out as you wanted. I hope the bloating eases soon and your next appt goes well.

Fozi - ouch!!! 

AFM - still D/R. Finish Norestirone tomorrow and continue on Buserlin until AF arrives. Glad to be out of this phase. The drugs seem to make me really low and snappy. Off to Devon with DH tomorrow for a few nights. Can't wait. It will be our 10 year anniversary of meeting on Tuesday!! Trying to stay postive about this cycle. Obviously, I am always earning for us to have a child, but at the moment that longing seems so pronounced my heart aches.

Hope all those I have missed off are well - whatever stage of the cycle. 

Have a good Sat night. 
xxx


----------



## Lollypop72

DWR...        That's great news!

Jenny...I'm so sorry the last couple of cycles have been such a disaster for you.  I know that this is probably the last thing you want to hear but maybe you should take a couple of month out and let your body recover a bit. I did after my m/c in Jan and didn't start tx until I really felt my body was ready for it...I really think having the break really set me up for a successful cyle. Are you having regular accupuncture? That can really help build a good lining and regulate your response to the drugs.  
Fozi...That sounds horrific! Hope your cervical dilation is much more bearable  

Lovejoyslady...Have a great time in Devon...good luck for your tx.

Auntie M...Glad your tests were all ok fingers crossed for you this cycle.

Ceci...when's the big day?

Kate, Redberries, Shelly, Kdb, Kaz, Auntie Betty, Sarah, and everyone else hope you're all having a lovely weekend...  

AFM...Went for first midwife appointment at the hospital on Friday, they are going to monitor me very closely as my history with m/c's makes me a bit more risky...they said I would have a lot more scans than usual which I'm quite happy about...I'd have one every day if I could just to make sure everything is ok...lots of information to take on board...but really just hanging out for my 12 week scan...trying to KEEP CALM AND CARRY ON! (only a week and a half to go...)  Have everything crossed...

Love to all

Polly x


----------



## ceci.bee

Ouch Fozi that sounds horrible I really feel for you and also would have bopped my DH if he had said the same thing - I found my hycosy really painful and he told me to breathe the golden light like on my CD - I told him to *&@((!!" the golden light - honestly   at least you have the dilapan under GA and hoepfully the rest of the cycle will be smooth sailing for you now towards a lovely sticky BFP        

DWR fabbbbbb news about your BFP congrats!!   

Lollypop fab news they are going to monior you so closely and hope you can relax after the 12 wk scan

Betty amazing news on graduating from CRGH!

AuntiM pleased your platelets got sorted out and you can carry on the cycle          for ET

KDB how are you hun? hope you get the green light soon.......    

Sweetdreams hope your follow up was ok today and you have a plan, which includes some rest for you and the best possible outcome for tx. I know what you mean about being so fed up of TTC and just wanting to get pg - was at exactly that point 4 weeks ago when we started DR in the middle of an IUI cycle and am rooting for you hun

AFM DS arrived on tuesday last week on schedule finally ! wow we are so relieved. My lining is getting good, acu going well now and am back in this afternooon for a scan to look at the lining and hopefully get the go ahead to get my frozen eggs out of the freezer tomorrow and ICSI them            am feeling more positive after a mini break with DH and a lovely chat with alpesh who was so helpful and explained everything they are going to do in the lab for us, and signed about a million consent forms!

lots of love and PMA to everyone
C


----------



## livity k

Hello!

Ceci- so exciting everything is going smoothly- will be thinking of your eggs and willing them on, I love the CRGH embryologists and have so much faith in them,

DWR- congrats- very exciting- enjoy and don't go too mad waiting for your scan

Jenny- I'm so sorry things have come to a halt again for you- I can't imagine the frustration, I know it is so hard but I would second what Lollypop said about a break to let your body recover- you have been through so much this year, I took 5 months between my 2nd and 3rd FET's and really felt better for it, I also saw the counsellor Jenny Clifford that you get a free session with and found that very helpful. You obviously have fab ovaries ready to produce lots of eggs, so when you are ready I'm sure IVF will be for you,   

Fozi, ow- I really think I got off lightly on that one!  Glad you don't have to endure the dilapan conscious- good luck for this cycle, 

Auntie M-   for this cycle, glad they are looking after you so well,

Lollypop- not long now- good luck for a great 12 week scan,

Auntie Betty- how long till your 12 week?

KDB- hope you had a great time in sweden- how long to go now?
Lovejoyslady- fingers crossed for you,  


AFM- am off to Wales for week, first with my Mum and sis, then staying with a friend and then meeting C for the weekend- really looking forward to getting out of London for a bit, Am 16 weeks on wed and am feeling good, would like a bump to have visual evidence of things going on but not much so far, still in some ways don't believe it,

Have a good week everyone, am thinking of you all, 

Kate x


----------



## Zoelouise

Hello my lovelies   


Thank you all for your holiday wishes- we had such a nice time, a real getaway which was very very needed! Our 20 week scan is in 11 days time (hurry up days!) and i felt the flutterings of our little chicklet moving inside me    oh gosh it is all so worth it! Finally the bump is unmistakable- even in loose clothes!! It took its time though    I hope things are all well with the little one... always worrying!


I have sooo much to catch up on but wanted to start by saying a massive congratulations to Shelly and DWR for your    's   Yaaaaay!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Im very pleased for you both, fab news   


Mrs CC- it was really lovely reading about your boys... thank you for keeping us up to date! It helps to see what is in store!


Sweetdreams- so sorry, you are really having a rubbish time and i wish there was something to do to make it better for you....    sending you a big    


Polly- not long to go, cant wait to hear about the scan   ... hang in there.... all the stages count and will bring you to the end, or should i say, beginning!!


Lovejoyslady- your heart ache made me cry, i understand so fully how you are feeling and have been at that low point    the dream will keep you going   even though it hurts, keep that image or feeling of your baby inside because it seems to help bring the strength to carry on with treatments....


lots of love to everyone... kdb, kate, wardkal, ceci, marmo, redberries (great news about the scan btw- brilliant!), dolphin, fozi, AuntyM, Auntie Betty, MummyP, Gribbie, Sarah... oh my goodness we're a big group! and all those ive missed   


Zoe xxx


----------



## Ryles33

Hello Ladies,

Just after a bit of info please 

I have just finished having an FET at Hammersmith where I wasn't overly happy with the service I received 
this time round. So I have 2 snowbabies left and I am considering getting them moved to UCH to be put back
in possibly a few months if all is ok.

So I would love to hear what you all think of UCH and if possible can anyone give me a quick rundown of there
prices whilst I'm waiting for a brochure to arrive? I'm looking for costs of an FET, a fresh IVF cycle and if poss
the cost of a hysteroscopy.

Many thanks and look forward to maybe chatting to you all soon  

xxxxxxxx


----------



## sweetdreams73

Ryles33 - welcome to a lovely thread with lovely ladies... I highly recommend CRGH. They are a great clinic with some great doctors with a lot of expertise, they arent the cheapest clinic around, but I believe you get what you pay for, their success rates are top notch and they do a lot of investigations and procedures before you start TX whereas a lot of other clinics dont bother as much.... If you decide to come to CRGH I am sure you will be very happy with them... Good luck    . Prices, sure other girls will correct me if my price list is not uptodate

Hysteroscopy D&C (surgeon only) *£386*
hospital charge (hysteroscopy & histology) *£1,250*
Anaesthetic fee *£165*
FET* £1,300
*IVF cycle (just for scans, bloods, egg collection and embroy transfer) *£2,979.50*

zoelouise - glad you had a lovely holiday and hope wait till scan goes quick    and everything is all perfect  

Kate - hope you have a lovely time in Wales. Sure your bump will just pop out one day when your least expecting it glad all going great  

ceci - so glad that all is on track and      everything great with your lining and all goes perfect with thaw of sperm and eggs and fertilisation xxx 

lollypop - great news that they are doing a lot of scans must be very reassuring   Thats something that I will be wanting too when I finally get pregnant again!

lovejoyslady - ahh poor thing!  that primulot is horrible stuff makes me really moody and horrible to DH... I havent had the joy of properly down regging with the sniffing yet got that to come in a month or so. Hope you start feeling better once stop dr and hope you have a lovely time away   . Can totally understand where your coming from with the heart aching dont give up hun it will be your time very soon     that its a lovely BFP for you this cycle

AFM - Had a really good and positive follow up apt with the lovely Dr A today, I am actually starting to get my PMA back which is good... After 5 x IUI's (3 x BFN's, 1 x BFP and m/c at 8+4 and 1 x abandoned cycle, plus 2 x cancelled attempts) over the last 10 months. Me and DH and Dr have all decided that enough is enough and we need to now try something new as its not working, so we are now moving onto dIVF as that way they have much more control over what my body does. Dr says we have a great chance of success with dIVF as our chances are high as I got pregnant before, we are having to use a sperm donor and also because there seems to be nothing wrong with me....so thats given me so hope back as was losing hope totally....  He reckons because of previous IUI cycles and my ovarian reserve that I should produce a good number of follies and more than likely have frosties aswell... if embies are the right grade they will do 5 day transfer with blasts, however, he has said that I am at a high risk of having twins







if they put two embies back so we will have to decide whether we want to put 2 x back or just put 1 x back instead ...they might end up advising only 1x. They will have me on aspirin, oestrogen, gestone injections, cyclogest and clexane to support me on my 2ww and a blood test a week after ET to check my levels.... so pretty full on, be spending a lot of time at CRGH....might just put a tent up outside   I am sadly at high risk of getting ohss, so they will have to monitor me really really closely and I will be on a low dose of gonal and menopur, I will be having blood tests every day while stimming and scans every other day. If my lining is a bit on the thin side then they will put me on "viagra"







to help thicken it up. They also will be doing a "dummy embroy transfer" procedure and a "3d saline infusion sonography" of my endometrial cavity uterus to check I dont have any fibroids and that there are no hidden surprises with any abnormalities with my cervix or uterus on the day of ET. I will have to have them done before I start down regging on day 14.. Dr reckons I should have a month off (drug free) to give my body a chance to rest a bit so will start down regging middle to end of Sept.... Not keen to wait a month but if it gives me better chances then we should do that.

Lots of love
Sweetdreamsxxxxx


----------



## Gribbie

That sounds positive sweetdreams -   for you.

Hello Ryles   I've just finished one cycle with CRGH and waiting to start my next one.  CRGH have looked after me well and they do have very good success rates.

Hello everyone else - hope you're keeping well xxx


----------



## kdb

Dolphin - I think you're in for EC today?           
Hi Ryles, I recognise you from the HH thread  One of the reasons I left HH was because it was clear they had one protocol for everyone, rather than adapting to each individual's case. They are also v conservative in their tx (eg, no clexane after ET), which some women prefer but not me! I haven't cycled at CRGH yet (IVF delayed due to thyroid problem) but have had our initial consultation (with Dr Sa.. who was fab), ORT and 3D-SIS (with Dr A - also fab). The *only* thing they don't offer which HH does is early appts; CRGH don't open til 9am.

Jenny - oooeee we may be cycle buddies, losing our IVF virginity together  I need to work out some dates with DH as he is travelling a bit in October, but I am hoping all my    get answered and we can _finally _start tx, d/r around the end of Sept. Your protocol and monitoring sounds the same as mine... am dreading the daily blood tests during stimms - will need to find some more veins as the ones in my arms won't survive daily jabs! I know how frustrating delays can be, but I think a month off to really get your PMA pepped up, and to give yourself a bit of a detox, will give you the best opportunity for a healthy baby 

Kate - have a fab time away 

Redberries, AuntyBetty 

 Gribbs, Zoe (20 weeks??!! Already?! No way!!!), Mrs CC, Lovejoys  , Polly, Shelly, AuntieM, Kaz, Fozi, Ceci, MummyP, Sarah... xoxo

.... and of course, DWR...........!!!!!!!!!! OMG OMG *OMG*!!!!         



*CONGRATULATIONS *to you and your DH! Hope the days til your scan whiz by 

Ok, that's enough glitter graphics for one morning!  Thanks girls, wedding in Sweden was fab - DH was MC at the reception and did a fantastic job; made me v proud. Met some lovely people and had lots of laughs. Only home for one night and now we're house- and cat-sitting down in Surbiton for two weeks. Just hoping this rain disappears quick-smart so that we can enjoy living somewhere with a garden and a bbq! The house is full of baby stuff as our friend has a 15 month old daughter... so I will be trying to channel the baby vibes whilst we're staying there! (DH is more interested in the Wii  )

Right, best get on with some work.

Big hugs to you all!!!!!!!!! xoxo


----------



## Gribbie

The nurses at CRGH are fab at finding veins you never knew you had and only making very small bruises if at all.


----------



## kdb

LOL LOL    Thanks G!


----------



## ceci.bee

Hey everyone

Ryles I agree with everyone that the CRGH is a great clinic and SD is spot on (as always!) with the prices - the only thing to add to that is their FET rate with blasts is now as good as fresh due to a type of freezing technique and the prices in the brochure are a good guideline, but expect a bit like when you get the builders in for a quote that the final price will be more than that!!

KDB your wedding sounds fab and the house sitting lovely - the rain should be gone by tomorrow I hope. Fab news that you are nearly good to go - v exciting!!!

ZL  so lovely to hear that you felt some movement that is gorgeous enjoy you sound so much happier now!

lovesjoylady I also get moody and grumpy onthe primulot and think it is normal to feel every mood on the register during DR - you will feel better when you start stimms I promise!

Kate have a fab holiday you deserve it can't beleive you are 16 wks already!!!!

sweetdreams fab news you have a plan and some PMA back and a months rest and trip away sound perfect distraction - it is too easy to forget to enjoy life while going through tx and I am sure your body will thank you for a month off with a BFP!!!

Gribbie how are you hun??

DWR do you have your beta yet??

AuntieM are you nearly ready for ET?? when is your date?? good luck hun       

Fozi good luck for the dilapan sweetie

hI to everyone else hope you are all ok and not too soggy in this weather (my garden is rejoicing!)
Had a scan yesterday and lining now 9.4 which is spot on and the fluid has gone which is great - they want to wait a bit longer for my cycle so have to go back for anther scan on wed and then hopefully get the frozen eggs out on thursday to be ICSI'd........nearly there just have to try to concentrate on some work now!!!

lots of love to everyone
C


----------



## Gribbie

I'm doing good thanks ceci   feeling a lot more positive and ready to start again!  Will start down regging in a couple of weeks.   

Fingers crossed for Thursday for you


----------



## vicks67

Hi, a bit of a delayed post from me but Toby Oliver aka BlastoBoy was born on 28th July by elective C-Section, 7lbs 13oz. He is gorgeous and we are knackered! Nothing quite prepares you for this, the strength of feeling you have, I spent most of the first week in tears! Things settling down a bit now. Good Luck to all those on this roller coaster journey, Toby started life as a frozen blastocyst and I have a low AMH and am 42years-it can happen!

Vicky


----------



## ceci.bee

Congratulations Vicks that is wonderful news!


----------



## Gribbie

Congratulations!  What lovely news


----------



## kdb

Hooray Vicks!!!  Lovely to hear from you, and congratulations on bringing Master Toby into the world


----------



## Mrs.CC

Hey Vicks....I've been waiting to hear your news. Congratulations, I'm so happy for you......Such a lovely name, I hope he's being a good boy for mummy and daddy and you are managing to get some sleep!!

Hi all the other girls, I wish I could post more but I honestly don't know where the day goes!!!

I know there has been a couple of bfp's so congrats girls, fantastic news.

SD ~ Your follow up and decision to go with divf sounds really positive and I wish you all the best.....if you decide to have 2 put back being a twin mummy is fab!!

Great news on all the scans that have happened.
Hi to everyone else, again apologies for such a random post!!

The boys are both doing really well, putting on loads of weight....little piggies (like mummy) They had there first shopping trip to bluewater sunday....I lost count of the number of times we were stopped!!
I'm still loving every moment of being a mummy.....it's fab!

Love and luck to all
CC.x


----------



## sweetdreams73

vicks - congratulations that is such fantastic news       , hope you are recovering well from your c-section       and so glad that everything is all great with you and your beautiful son, hope you and DH manage to get some sleep   Wishing you all the happiness in the world   xxxx

Mrs CC - lovely to hear from you glad that everything is all great with your adorable sons   , can imagine its a massive massive amount of work having twins but also a really really rewarding and amazing experience too, glad you love being a twin mum   , Me and DH would actually love to have twins, but I am just so worried about the risk of premature birth for the babies and how I would cope with them when DH goes to work on my own, my mum is dead and my mother-in-law too and I have no sisters so would be very much doing it all on my own!!

Gribbie -        that all goes great with your next cycle in couple of weeks got everything crossed for you and      its a lovely BFP for you this time x  

kdb - That would be great if we could be cycle buddies         that all goes great for your first IVF cycle....as Gribbie says nurses are great at taking bloods so sure you will be ok and they will make it as painless and easy as they can, not nice though     .  I am not worried about having bloods done every day I am just worried about doing gestone injections on 2ww, have heard they are horrible and really painful   

ceci-be - so glad that everything is all going great and       that all fab with your lining at your scan tomorrow. If everything is ok and they defrost and fertilise follies and sperm on Thursday, when do they do ET is a 5day blast? Are you doing ICIS as better success rates or is that what they have to do with frozen IVF cycle?   xx

Ryles - just noticed on your signature you gave birth at Hillingdon Hsp do you live local to there then? I live about 4 miles from Uxbridge and Hillingdon Hsp is where I had to have my ERPC when I miscarried. Hope you get the info you need from CRGH    x

Dolphin - wishing you loads of        for your EC, hope they get a lovely crop of follies and lots fertilise xx   

lots of      to everyone else xx


----------



## Ryles33

Hi Everyone  

Sweetdreams thanks so much for the info that helps me out a bit! I live over in a little village just by Heathrow
Only about 5 mins from Hillingdon hospital. Where abouts are you?

Fozi - finally I have found someone like me   just had a frozen cycle and had to be sedated due to my 
backwards uterus! During my dummy ET I passed out due to the pain.The docs at HH said that they have not seen one this bad before   Even after sedation they still only just managed to get the embryos in! Anyway the consultant reckons this is why it failed this time round as it can cause damage or trauma to the embryos and uterus so he said I also need a dilation like you for my next cycle. Can you believe that they want to charge me 3000 for it!!!!   which is why I'm thinking of changing to CRGH. Going to see if the NHS will do it for me first though. Fingers crossed!

Lovely chatting to you all xxxxxx


----------



## Zoelouise

Massive congratulations Vicky      You sound so overjoyed i cant help the big smile on my face!! A real success story 

Go Gribbie, kdb and Ceci with the positivity today! Can only help!!   

Welcome and best of luck Ryles   

Thinking of you all x


----------



## Lollypop72

Vicks...I'm so happy for you!       You must be over the moon! Makes it all seem worthwhile when one of own makes it to graduation. Congratulations! Give little Toby a big kiss from all his aunties at CRGH...  

Is it just me or are all the IVF babies at CRGH boys?... (Not that I'd complain either way or anything...)

Love to all the DR ing, TX ing, and PG ladies in the house  

Polly


----------



## gelatogirl

Hello all

Have been absent from the thread since June but was desperate to let you know that our lucky last IUI has resulted in a BFP!!! Tested positive last Friday and was just in at CRGH today to have confirmation bloods. HCG is 570 and Progesterone is 175 - I'm 19 dpo. DH and I are over the moon - or 'cautiously optimistic' as DH keeps saying, bless him!

I'm sorry to have abandoned you all.... despite having had wonderful support from the thread since I had my 1st IUI at CRGH in Sept '09 I decided to go it alone this last time. We had decided we couldn't go for IVF, mainly on the financial side and I got the feeling from CRGH that they didn't really like our chances with IUI. Having 5 vials of frozen sperm left and wanting some kind of resolution, we decided to have one last go and use it all up. Already having 1 child meant that that we mainly wanted to feel like we had given it a good go, to try and giver her a sibling. Dr A recommended having 2 IUIs back to back on consecutive days and I have to say I think this was a brilliant solution and made all the difference. I also had progesterone this time, wasn't given it either time before, don't know why. So maybe all of this and the fact that I decided it was all OK, no pressure etc etc somehow it's all come together for us. Woohoo! 

As we were away for the 2nd week of the 2ww I knew there wasn't much point in becoming obsessively involved in the thread so I decided to step away from it. Which is why I'm making first mention of it now. I hope you don't all feel like I've abandoned you.... as I truly learned so much about the whole process from you all. It has been invaluable to have that peer support which is different to the support from family and friends. I just wanted to keep my head down this time and not get carried away. 

Mostly I wanted to share a great CRGH success story with you, and to let the IUIers amongst you know that it can work!! 3 goes and we got it. Still a long road from here to holding a baby, but I'm optimistic!! I saw Dr A in the corridor today and I shook his hand and said thanks, he said he had been so worried about it not working for us and that I had made his day! Which just goes to show that our successes are important to them, we're not just statistics. Now I just have to hang in there till scan day on the 24th Aug. I'm mainly anxious that it's just one baby....that's enough for me at this point!

Finally, congrats to Vicks on the safe arrival of Toby - I remember you announcing your BFP! 
Good luck to everyone, where ever you are at on the journey, I hope you get your successes too. 
Gelatogirl xxxx


----------



## sweetdreams73

gelatogirl - Thats fantastic news congratulations very happy for you and your DH       , glad to here it all worked out for you, hope wait till 1st scan goes quick for you     xxx


----------



## kdb

OH...

MY...

GOD...!!!!!!!!!!!

GG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

*CONGRATULATIONS!!!* 

I can't believe it!!! After all the emotional turmoil you were going through... wow, what wonderful news. Thank you so much for sharing!!!

xoxoxo

p.s. was it the lemon and pine nut cake that did it??


----------



## AuntieM

Hi ladies

*GG* - Wonderful to hear your news, had been thinking about you lots. A-MA-ZING!!    Your post has made me smile so much - well done and good luck for next steps hun, keep us posted. xx

*Vicks* - Oh  *Congratulations*  you give us all hope (low AMH lady here too!) and so wonderful to hear another success story. Your post brought tears to my eyes - so lovely.

Sorry for short and very "me" post amongst the lovely positivity on the board today but had rubbish day. After going along to my scan filled with optimism, I came crashing down to be told my lining had gone from 6.9mm on Thurs to 5.5mm today and have had my FET cycle cancelled. Gutted doesnt cover it. Just dont know what has happened since last wk but apparently this can happen. The Dr (new guy, havent seem him before and didnt catch his name) told me they could scan again later in week but it was unlikely we would have a positive outcome as the lining was thinning already. They have kept me sniffing, but back on primulot to bring on AF then back in for scan when AF here. They are hoping to get me straight onto next cycle without downregging. Its just so frustrating (again) and I was just overcome with "this is never going to happen" (again). Feeling bit better tonight and sorry ladies for the downer post - I have been very bouyed by the good news on here today though. xx


----------



## ceci.bee

AUntieM am so so sorry to hear about your cancelled cycle       that is rubbish. I really hope that they can move you straight on without needing a break - and really hope things work out next cycle        

GG fab news hun - I totally understand about staying away from FF sometimes,although I am rubbish at it    that is wonderful about your IUI BFP and a v sweet comment about Dr A who is such a sweetie - YAY!!!            

Ryles - one of the things I like about the CRGH is they are really thorough - like you ahve to have a dummy ET and internal scan before undergoing IVF so they pick up problems like your narrow cervix and do the dilapan etc before any cycle starts so you don't have the risk of things going wrong at the last min - if you do decide to switch you will be in great hands.

ZL you are right there are lots and lots of boys on this thread - hmmmmmmmmmmm maybe it is something in the air as lots of boys on other threads as well..............  

back in for another scan tomorrow and then really hope we can finally see if the eggs defrost - SD we are having ICSI as they said with frozen eggs the shells can be a bit hard and sometimes normal IVF doesn't work so now the routinely ICSI every frozen egg...........plus may need AH if the shells are tough so have to wait and see but totally trust the embryologists they are fab

love and luck and PMA to all
C


----------



## dolphin17

Hi ladies

I'm so sorry i have been rubbish posting lately, have been reading but just feeling bit down and not wanting to come across as miserable on my posts! It's prob just the drugs...

I promise I will try to do more personals tomorrow but just wanted to quickly say

*Auntie M - *I'm so so sorry your cycle has been cancelled   I just hope their plan to get you straight onto next cycle works out and you will be on track again very soon  

*GG - *Congratulations hunni  fantastic news! 

AFM I had EC today - it was supposed to be Wed but brought forward a day - anyway I think it went ok, got 10 eggs of which they said they will be able to do ICSI on 8, and apparently they got good sperm from the TESE they did on DH... so now it's onto the agonising wait for THAT phone call tomorrow morning...

Thank you so much for your good wishes and I hope I will be able to catch up with you all tomorrow 

love dolphin xxx


----------



## AuntieM

Thanks Dolphin - well done with your EC and good luck with the phone call tomorrow! Its so nerve shredding isnt it? I have total faith in the embryologists at CRGH - you and DH are in v good hands and have the living proof!!

Ceci - Good luck with scan tomorrow. As you say the embryologist team are fantastic, sure they will work wonders for you. xx


----------



## Gribbie

AuntieM - how bl**dy frustrating!      

Dolphin - great news - fingers crossed     

Gelatogirl - woohoo!


----------



## kdb

Dolphin that is fab news on the eggs and the swimmers!    Now        that you get some great embies  xoxo

AuntieM.... eerrrggghh  I _totally _know what you mean about that desolate feeling after a setback  but I know you will pick yourself up (again!) - and while the delay is incredibly disappointing, of all the things that could go wrong it is probably one of the easiest to 'fix' (lining / timing) if you know what I mean? Hope you feel better today sweetpea xoxox


----------



## Zoelouise

GG!!!!!!!!!!!!! Wow! Hurray!    Absolutely fantastic news and everything is crossed for you here for the scan    You got there!!   

AuntieM- oh dear hunny    thats really poo news.. agree with kdb though- hopefully quick and easy to fix?? but i know that delays are so miserable and disheartening. sending you    we're here for you if it helps.

Dolphin- 10 eggies is a great nest! Hope theyre doing their thing and making chicklets for you     

Z


----------



## ceci.bee

Dolphin YAY that is amazing news well done both of you - fingers firmly crossed for the call today and hope the luck stays in the lab for me tomorrow (hopefully egg thawing day)!

lots of love
C


----------



## ceci.bee

will be defo egg thawing day tomorrow - scared but excited and off to jab with gestone now - lovely!

xx


----------



## sweetdreams73

Dolphin - fantastic news about your lovely crop of follies       that they all fertilise x  

ceci - so glad you have the gohead to thaw sperm and eggs tomorrow        that all goes great with fertilisation and you have some fab embies, got everything crossed for you, its going to work for you        this time xxx   

AuntieM - oh hun I am so so very sorry, you must be absolutely gutted    , so unfair that this is happened to you. Dont know what to say apart from thinking of you and sending you lots of


----------



## AuntieM

Ceci - Good luck with the big thaw tomorrow and with the Gestone! I have to get my DH to do that bit. xx

Dolphin - Hope you had a good phone call today and you eggies have been getting jiggy down the lab!    

kdb, ZL, sweetdreams, ladies - thanks for your lovely supportive words. I am feeling much better about things today and had a long chat with Dr A about what we can do next time round to plump up my rubbish lining - apparently will be on progynova tablets and patches and also Vitamin E. If that doesnt work then I get Viagra   - anyone know the science behind this? Also where do the patches go?


----------



## sweetdreams73

Auntiem - Glad you are feeling a bit better    .  I was totally gutted when they had to abandon my gonal-f dIUI cycle on Thursday evening, its just so heartbreaking.  On my third dIUI I was put on progynova tablets three times a day on my 2ww as my lining was too thin and it worked I got a BFP, so       same for you... I was told that I might be put on viagra aswell if my lining isnt great with my next cycle "sounds weird" but both Dr S and Dr A say it works apparently, just wondered what funny side effects you could get    take care and all the very best x


----------



## DWR

Evening Ladies,

Thanks so much for all your kind words, think we are still in shock after 5.5 years of ttc!!  Just waiting for that first scan now, seems like forever, another 8 days to go.  Still feeling really tired and a bit dizzy when I get up.  Just happy to be in this situation after so long.

Vicks - Congratulations on the birth of Toby      

Kate - Have a nice time in Wales

Polly - Good luck for your scan in 1.5 weeks   

Redberries/Aunty Betty - When are your 12 week scans?

Gelatogirl - Congratulations on your        

Dolphin - Well done at the egg collection - 10 eggs is brilliant, how did you get on today?  Good luck and    for the next few days

Ceci-bee - Great news that the DS arrived and best of luck over the next few days with egg thaw, fertilisation etc,   .  Good luck with the gestone, definitely get your DH to do it! I have to!

AuntieM - So sorry to hear that your FET was cancelled.    to you and    for the next cycle.  Try and stay positive

Sweetdreams - Glad you now have a plan for the dIVF.  Try and build your PMA over the next month so you are ready to fight again.   

Fozi - Ouch, sounded awful. Men hey 

Ryles - I second all the girls about CRGH.  As you can see I'd had 5 previous failed IVFs, FETs and IUIs and CRGH managed to give me my first ever BFP.  Keep hoping!

Hello to wardkal, kdb, Gribbie and everyone else who I may have missed.

Enjoy your evening & take Care
DWR xx


----------



## AuntieM

SD -    I know, my DH thought I was joking when I mentioned the Viagra!! Will have to compare side effects if we get to needing it.  I have been on 3 x progynova tablets a day and aspirin so looks like my lining just needs a little boost. 

Good luck with the dIVF, it sounds like a great plan youve got hun. xxx    

Hi DWR - hang on in there till your scan hun, so happy for you


----------



## Shelly_

Hi everyone,

glad to hear it is going so well for so many of you, there certainly seems to be lots of positivity at the moment.

I've been in hospital with OHSS since Sat, came back home last night. Crazy really as I only had 13 eggs but apparantly they let the follicles grow too large. They scanned on Sunday at 5w4d and saw a sac. Scanned again yesterday at 6w0d and still the same sized sac and no yolk. So it sounds like we may have lost the baby.  Hoping beyond hope that by some miracle my scan next week shows something more but don't feel very positive. Guess we take a month or so out and start this rollercoaster all over again.

Wishing you all lots of luck,
Shelly


----------



## Zoelouise

Shelly- dont give up yet hun, miracles do happen .... it just may be too small to see properly as the scan is so early    Im sorry about your OHSS- i have heard it is very uncomfortable but it wont harm the embryo, it is often a good sign.        and   ... Zx


----------



## mrsotter

Hi -


I lurk a bit on this thread as I just started at CRGH and had IUI about 10 days ago. The OTD is on Monday so trying not to get too freaked out waiting, though this morning I woke up with terrible cramps so pretty convinced it did not work. Oh well. 


I wanted to write Gelatogirl and send my congrats -- what a great positive story -- and so good to hear while I am in the midst of my 2ww on a IUI. Thanks so much for sharing. I have gotten such mixed advice on IUI (i.e. whether it is worth trying, and for how long etc) that I love hearing that it is possible to get a BFP on one. 


Shelly, I hope everything works out for you and that the next scan reveals some good news. I am sure that the days waiting until that scan will be difficult so you'll be in my thoughts. 


Overall, thanks for all of you for sharing you good stories about CRGH, as I have felt like it is a good clinic for us (in the few weeks we have been there) but nice to get some confirmations. 


take care and baby dust to all...


Mrs Otter


----------



## kdb

Oh Shelly  *Please keep believing*       Like Zoe said, ironically OHSS is usually a 'good' sign. Are they keeping you on any progesterone supps or anything else to help maintain the pregnancy? Sending you lots and lots of  and   

             

AuntieM - the viagara is usually given as a pessary, and it helps increase blood flow. Are you having acupuncture? It can also help with blood flow.

MrsO - welcome back  Hoping you're the next IUI success story!

Good morning to all the other lovely girls xoxo


----------



## DWR

Shelly - Try and stay positive, don't give up yet.     for next week's scan to show you the yolk and heartbeat.  Hang on in there.  Try and rest and recover from the OHSS.  Talk later xx

MrsOtter - Best of luck for Monday.  Having just been through the 2WW again, it reminds you what an awful time it is emotionally. Let us know how you get on.    &  

Morning to everyone else & sprinkling babydust to you all. 
x


----------



## sweetdreams73

Shelly - so sorry about the ohss huge     .  Sending you lots of         that everything is all ok at your scan next week   x

Mrsotter - hope your 2ww goes quick    sending you lots of      for a lovely BFP for you on OTD.  We were lucky enough to get pregnant with our 3rd dIUI at CRGH, but then very sadly we were very unlucky and then I had a miscarriage as something wrong with our little one  , so there is always hope and IUI's do work and CRGH are really fab...x  

lots of     to everyone else

sweetdreamsxxxxxx


----------



## Gribbie

Shelly - keeping my finger tightly crossed that everything is ok for your next scan      

Mrsotter - hello   fingers crossed for Monday for you     

No news from me - just waiting for AF to start down regging.  Got a price for the drugs from home healthcare - £550 so I'm pleased with that.

Love and   to you all x


----------



## ceci.bee

Hi everyone

SHelly sorry to hear about your OHSS and your scans - fingers firmly crossed for a heartbeat next wek and all picking up - there is lots of uncertainty about findings on very early scans and a lot is dependent on the operator - so try not to loose heart, although I know exactly that anxiety, and am sending PMA your way

Gribbie fab news you are getting ready to go again - are you doing PGD again?

Mrsotter           for your 2ww and so pleased GG's fab news cheered you up

GG hope you are still smiling!

Fozi hun hope you are recovered and ready for your dilapan soon..........

sweetdreams enjoy your month off and hope you are feeling better about things

AuntieM the viagra increases blood flow and opens up blood vessels so should do magic - but beware I am taking 3 progynova per day orally and 2 vaginally to get my lining good - is v strange putting an ordinary looking pill up there!   pleased tho you can get going soon and fingers crossed your body works this time    

KDB great you and sweetdreams are hopefully going to be cycle buddies

DWR hope you are ok and not too anxious about your scan - when are you having it

Dolphin good luck for ET hun 

Hi to our lovely pg laidies ZL, LivityK, Redberries and Betty (sorry if have missed anyone   )

AFM the lovley alpesh called today and all 9 eggs defrosted really well and the ICSI was v straightforward so all looking good and we are soooooooo relieved. But now am stupidly worrying we get our fert report tomorrow and its friday 13th - lets hope that the omens are good and we get some lovely embies          

lots of love
C


----------



## AuntieM

Evening lovely laydees

*Ceci* - Oooh sending lots of         and        to the lab for tonight. Hope your ICSI'd eggies do great stuff in the lab tonight!! Brill news that all 9 eggs thawed well, so re-assuring that CRGH are on top of their game with their thaw techniques. Good luck for your phone call tomorrow hun xxxxx I've always thought that Fri 13th is a lucky day not the other way round.   

*Shelley* - sorry you have been ill with OHSS, I hope you are feeling a little better. As the other ladies have said, your scan is so early, please dont give up hope (and I know that is easier said than done   )

*MrsOtter* - Hello and welcome back - hope the remaining few days of 2ww go ok and good luck for OTD. Glad you are feeling happy with CRGH. I've always found them excellent and totally geared up towards indivualised care which some clinics arent. GOOD LUCK!!!

*Dolphin* - how are you getting on hun? Hope all going really well for you

*DWR* - Hello and hope you are taking things easy on your wait for scan. 

*Gribbie* - So good to hear you are cycling again + hope AF turns up soon. Sounds like great price for drugs. Are your eggies planning to fly overseas for PGD again?

*Fozi* - When do you go in for dilapan? I had to wait 4 hours to have mine removed - if you have time on your hands I can recommend the cafe the other side of the courtyard - yummy pastries!!

 to kdb, sweetdreams, lovejoyslady, Mrscc, redberries, AuntyBetty and everyone


----------



## Gribbie

ceci - great news, can't wait for tomorrows update     Friday 13th won't make any difference   

Yes - my little maybe babies will be jet setters once again


----------



## dolphin17

Hi Girls

*Ceci *- fab news hun, everything crossed you have good news tomorrow re fertilisation   I wonder if our embies are next door neighbours in the lab!

*Shelley - *so sorry you've been unwell, I hope your scan show everything to be ok 

*Gribbie - *glad you have found the drugs at a good price

Thank you all so much for your lovely positive messages, I'm sorry I didn't post yesterday with an update after EC - I had got it (randomly) into my head that we needed at least 6 to fertilise to give us a chance of this working  , so when the embryologist called yesterday to say we had 5 embryos - I had a bit of a wobble and was quite emotional and tearful  ... Anyway, they called again today to say all 5 are still going strong and I'm feeling a bit more positive again - I just have to hope my precious 5 keep doing what they are supposed to do   - I will hear tomorrow whether ET is tomorrow or Sunday

 to *Auntie M, DWR, Sweetdreams, kdb, Zoe, Fozi *and anyone I've accidentally missed



love dolphin xxx


----------



## ceci.bee

oooh great news Dolphin that is fab news. 5 good embies is great! good luck for ET tomorrow/sat and hope that your baby will let you rest on the 2ww!

love
C


----------



## kdb

Dolphin... keep willing on your Famous Five to grow-grow-grow!!!             

Ceci - ooowweee didn't know that progynova pills went up 'there'?!!

AuntieM - I had heard good things about that cafe's custard tarts.  Must treat myself to one when I finally return to the clinic    I am in awe of you surviving four hours with the dilapan      I've not had one but heard they were pretty uncomfortable. 

Gribbs - glad you got a good deal on your meds   

Nitey-nite to you all... laptop battery about to die and must away to bed.  We are cat- and house-sitting at the moment and I so love having a pussy cat (Pebbles) sharing the bed with us!   

xoxox


----------



## sweetdreams73

ceci -           for great fertilisation results  x  

dolphin -         for your embies dividing perfectly x  

gribbie -      AF dance for you x


----------



## Gribbie

thanks for the dance - never thought I'd be looking forward to my af so much!

Dolphin - 5 is a great number.     

kdb - I'm a bit aminal mad and very rarely get to just have just hubby in bed - one of the mutts or moggies wants to snuggle too


----------



## ceci.bee

hi everyone

just had a call from Alpesh - 6 of our 9 eggs fertilised and 4 look 'slightly better' than the other two - thanks so much for your positive lab vibes they clearly worked! am so aware we have overcome a massive hurdle thawing and fertilising the eggs, but am still so scared of it not working - just have to wait for another call tomorrow to let us know the progress and if we have a transfer or not.

lots of love to all
C


----------



## Gribbie

That is great!


----------



## kdb

Yay Ceci!!!  One day at a time, honeybee


----------



## ceci.bee

Thanks guys    you are lovely and KDB you are right - have to stop jumping ahead of myself!

xxx


----------



## Lollypop72

Shelly...So sorry hon. I know OHSS is miserable and makes you feel a bit down. I am really hoping your scan next week has some more  positive news for you     

Ceci...Congrats on your embies. Hope you get good news when they call tomorrow and all your embies move on to the next stage. Wishing you loads of luck    
Gribbie...hope your AF comes soon and you can get the ball rolling again asap.  

Dolphin...Good luck!

Auntie M...So sorry this cycle was cancelled for you...it's good that you are going staight into the next cycle though and the think they can solve the problems you had this time.  

GG...CONGRATULATIONS YET ANOTHER BFP!  

Fozi...good luck with your dilpan hope it goes ok. I can recommend the custard pastries...especially after sedation...I always make DH get me one to have with my cup of tea when I come round.  

Jenny...how's it going hon?
Kdb...enjoy the kitties  
DWR...Fingers crossed for your first scan...hope the time flies by and everything is perfect  

love to all   

Polly x


----------



## dolphin17

*Ceci *- that's great news hun, I hope the call tomorrow brings more good news  

Thank you again for all your good wishes, we were fortunate to have more good news today too, our 5 precious embies are all still going strong and they have decided to push to blast - they are phoning tomorrow to confirm ET but most likey Sunday at the moment... Just got to keep thinking   , my nerves are shredded!



love dolphin xxx


----------



## ceci.bee

Yay dolphin that is fab go blasties     
I am totally there with you with the shredded nerves!


----------



## sweetdreams73

Dolphin -         for your blasts 

Ceci -        for your embies 

   to everyone else xx


----------



## mrsotter

Dolphin --  Good luck -- hope your blasts and you are doing okay. Any news?


Ceci - I hope today goes well and you get more good news. 



Kdb -- I know what you mean about a pet, we are with the in-laws, and I am loving their dog. I am desperate to move out of our rental place, so we can get our own mutt. 


Gribble -- come on AF, hope the next round get started soon for you. 


Shelly -- I am keeping my fingers crossed for you and praying you get some good news soon.   




Hello to everyone else, take good care of yourselves


Mrs Otter


----------



## fozi

Hi everyone,


Shelly, I am so sorry that you have been suffering with OHSS. It's horrible and you are being so brave. Am keeping everything crossed for you and sending you lots of     
  
MrsOtter-  hello! hope that you are not going too crazy on your 2ww, wishing you a lovely BFP and hope you are finding time to relax a bit.

AuntieM- glad that you have had a chat with Dr A about your next steps and are feeling a bit better. I was also given progynova tablets and patches............ had to stick the patches on the top part of my bottom.  I have heard that viagra is supposed to be very effective.  I have my dilapan under sedation so there is no walking around to the lovely pastry shop for me, sounds yummy though   

Dolphin- fab news about your embies      for fab blastos.

Ceci bee-    hope that the gestone is not giving you too much of a hard time. excellent news about your eggies   


Lollypop, Sweetdreams, Gribbie, Kdb, Shelly, DWR, Zoelouise, and all you lovely ladies       


Afm- went in for my cervical dilation at the crack of dawn yesterday. got there for 8 and the Lovely Rita told me i was booked in for the dilapan!!    and thats why i had been called in early. no no no no no i said! def not the dilapan. i reminded her what is was like the last time in was in for the dilapan (screamed the ward down for 2 hours!)  so she sorted evrything out for me with the lovely dr.  cant pronounce his name but he was here many years ago and then left and now he has returned. just goes to show how how i have been having treatment     cos he did my iui in 2006 .
anyway they did both in the end. The dilatation and also the dilapan. wasnt so bad and i was so proud cos i lasted the whole 4 hours with no tears!   
came home and had the nasty injection and these steroids (which i am really worried are going to turn my head into the shape of the moon!) 
but just as i was going to be, i was filling up the hotwater bottle and poured over half the boiling water over my hand     spent the night sleeping with my hand stuck in a bowl of icy water   
going to try and stay out of trouble from now on.

love Fozi


----------



## kdb

Oh Fozi, what a $hit day you had!    Hope today has been much better and your hand is healing   What is cervical dilation??  And which steroids are you on - is it dexamethasone or prednisolone?


----------



## fozi

Hi Kdb

my hand is feeling much better thanks.  cervical dilation is a procedure they do with a metal thingy (very technical    ) to widen the entrance to the cervix/uterus. mine is quite narrow and with a backward tilting uterus, it helps make the embryo transfer easier.
the steroids i am on are dexamethasone, have you had experience of taking them?

hope you are enjoying your weekend, its rather wet and windy here in west london.

love Fozi


----------



## ceci.bee

Fozi hun just wanted to send         for your painful and rubbish day - I hope you are sitting with your feet up being pampered by DH!

hopefully having transfer tomorrow - embies looking ok so far - fingers crossed!
lots of love to all
C


----------



## dolphin17

Ooh *Ceci *we might be bed neighbours tomorrow, clinic are phoning tomorrow morning to confirm if I'm to have ET tomorrow or Monday  ... If I don't see you - good luck for ET I hope it goes smoothly xxx

*Fozi *- ouch to burning your hand  

Hi to everyone else, will do more personals tomorrow but need to get to bed now (I don't know if it's the drugs but I've been soooo tired the last few days?)

Nite nite

dolphin xxx


----------



## Gribbie

Fozi - ouch!  I hope your poor hand is feeling better soon.  Do you think the dex has made any difference to your egg quality this time round?

Ceci - fingers crossed for tomorrow     

Dolphin - fingers crossed for you too


----------



## Ryles33

Fozi just a quick question!!Hope u dont mind  Basically I have just had a failed cycle at Hammersmith. The consultant seems to think that it failed due to my narrow cervix and serverely backwards tilted uterus. Which I can see you also suffer from. I feel that HH did not do enough for me. They knew how difficult my ET would be but still went ahead and I believe that this either damaged my embryos or uterus as i bled quite a bit after   At my review the consultant said that i need to have my cervix dilated at a cost of 3000    

So I am thinking of changing to UCH as they obviously seem to deal with this a bit better.Can I ask what are the steroids for? Also did you pay for the dilation?

One other question for anyone that can help?? I live over by Heathrow,west London. What would be the best way to get to UCH? Train or drive?

Thanks ladies xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## kdb

Ryles - you could get the Piccadilly line to Russell Square and walk from there, about 5-10 mins dep on your pace!  Kings X is about the same distance I think.


Fozi - we live near Ealing Common, whereabouts in the west are you?  Re; dexa - haven't taken it myself - it was on my original protocol (to help with egg quality due to pcos) but now I'll be on pred instead, to try and dampen down my thyroid antibodies.  An FF on dexa told me it made her feel a bit trippy at first but then settled down.  OMG re; the dilation    You poor thing


----------



## DWR

Ceci-bee - Good luck for your transfer today    for your 2WW

Dolphin - Good luck with the transfer (today or tomorrow).    for your 2WW too.

Fozi - sorry to hear about your procedure and your hand, hope you are recovering now.  

  to everyone else

xx


----------



## dolphin17

Hi girls 

Just a quick update, clinic have confirmed my ET will be 2.30 tomorrow!!

*Ceci -  *  hope your ET today goes well xx

 for all fellow CRGHers

love dolphin xxx


----------



## ceci.bee

Ooooh dolphin my ET is at 1pm so see you there - am 6' tall with brown hair and glasses! good luck hun            

I am having SET with the best embie of the bunch, then Suzanne is going to wait for the runner up to develop a bit more and I may have another ET in the next 48 hours! the roller coaster continues.........

lots of love to all
C


----------



## kdb

Ceci & Dolphin...                                      




Wow Ceci... I had always wondered whether there was any such thing as a double ET, and now it seems there is!  How exciting for you!


----------



## sweetdreams73

dolphin -        all goes great for your ET today x   

ceci -        all goes great for your ET today and         for another ET in 48 hours, lots of     xx


----------



## fozi

Dolphin And Ceci

        that all goes smoothly with your et's today and with a other possbible ET for you ceci in a day or two.

    

Fozi


----------



## fozi

Hello everyone. 

Ryles33-    I am so sorry that you have just had a failed cycle.    but i am glad that you got in touch.  It does seem that we both have very similar issues when it comes to our cervix and uterus. In fact when i had a laparoscopy done many years ago, (at another hospital) the consultant actaully amde a tear in my uterine wall as she didnt realise how tilted back it was.   
I do have to say that at UCH/CRGH they have never made me feel like it is a major problem or a cause of my failed cycles. (in fact last time i actually feel pregnant)
The dilation this time cost me £815. I had both the dilapan and dilatation done under sedation.
To be honest, i am not 100% sure why i am on steroids    i know that its something that i havent taken before on my other cycles. i know this is not very clued up of me, ( i think it helps with the quality of eggs, which is strange as i havent had a prob with that before, but i am 2 years older since i had a fresh egg collection    )  but i have gotten to stage where i just want to get through the cycles! 
Regrading transport, as kdb said, your best bet is the piccadilly line which is how i get in, i get off at kings x and walk its quite a short walk.or you could also get a bus.  
I hope that i have been of some help, please feel free to ask me more, i do feel that you havent received the treatment you deserve at hammersmith and you will feel more reassured if you go in and talk to any of the lovely drs at CRGH.   

KDB- i was teasing DH about the side effects of the steroids (the mood swings and "mental changes"! ) just feel tired at the mo, and as long as i dont turn into a bloated fish, i'll be happy!    you are not toooooooo far from me, I live in Fulham.

    to all
Love Fozi


----------



## AuntieM

Quickie from me - in full on house-cleaning mode - getting ready for our 2 little kittens coming home on Weds - we are so excited!!




























!

*Ceci* & *Dolphin*:      GOOD LUCK FOR ET      tomorrow. xxx Ceci - interesting about the poss double ET - not heard of that before but sounds great. xx

*Fozi* - Well done with your procedures, its not pleasant but is a big milestone for you hun.   that everything goes really well for you.


----------



## Zoelouise

Dolphin and Ceci... My Fingers are crossed for successful transfer girls!!! Best of luck that these are the ones!!!         I will send you both lots of positive energy tomorrow     


  to all our other CRGH lovelies Zxxx


----------



## Gribbie

AuntieM - ooo kittens - cutie cutie!      I'm also in full on house-cleaning mode because my sis, bro in law and kids are coming to visit next week.  Oh my goodness the junk we've thrown out - where does it come from

Ceci and Dolphin -     - any news yet?


----------



## ceci.bee

Thanks so much guys for your sweet posts - Dolphin completely mis-read yoru post thought we were in togther    

My ET went fine - my bladder wasn't full enough so had to sit around drinking until it was full enough so the transfer didn't happen until 2.30 and we were the last so felt bad that the staff all had to wait around, but it was easy and uncomplicated - I managed 19 minutes until I thought I would wet the couch and had to wee, and am now lying down at home with the cat and some DVDs. We had the one perfect 8 cell put back, and Suzanne is going to look at the rest and decide which second runner is going back - she thinks we will have another ET prob on Tuesday maybe weds at the latest - so just ahve to lie down until then!

lots of love and   
C


----------



## ceci.bee

forgot to say masses of luck to DOlphin tomorrow!!!


----------



## AuntieM

*Ceci* - I mis-read your posts and thought you had ET tomorrow so.....................Congratulations & YAY PUPO lady and   for your second runner embies doing their stuff in the lab. Cat on lap & DVDs sounds perfect way to start the 2ww. Good luck chickadee. xxx

*Gribbie* - Enjoy your family visit and yes I have no idea how we accumulate so much stuff!! I do love a good visit to the recycling centre - very cleansing!! Out with the old and in with the new


----------



## gelatogirl

Hey ladies

Thanks for your lovely messages earlier in the week. Just wanted to ask if anyone knows when I should go and see my GP? It only just occurred to me today that in normal circumstances you get the ball rolling by booking in with them etc. I'm inclined to wait till after my scan on the 24th.. any thoughts on this appreciated.

So bloated on the Cyclogest, anyone else get this? Was embarrassed to note that a skinny friend who just told me she's 10 wks looks as skinny as ever and I look about 16 wks gone. I'm hoping it goes away one of these days, only to be replaced with a proper baby bump. My early confidence is waning and I'm getting a bit anxious that it's all OK in there.

Anyway, lots going on in the thread as ever. Good luck to all the PUPO'ed ladies and all of you still waiting, waiting, waiting...

best,
GG x


----------



## livity k

Hi All,

Just a quickie,

Ceci- enjoy being PUPO and hope another one joins you soon! 

Dolphin- good luck for ET tomorrow, 

GG- I went to GP for booking in after my 7 week scan- didn't want to jinx anything by doing it before then- didn't seem to be a prob with timings for 12 week scan and seeing midwife etc,  Also CRGH will send a letter to you GP confirming pregnancy, 

love to everyone else, 

kate x


----------



## ceci.bee

Dolphin - so much good luck for ET today - I will be in with you after all as my ET#2 is scheduled today for 3.45 - you will prob be gone by the time I get there but good luck!!!!!         

GG I remember the wait for scan is terrible - worse i think than the 2ww but am sure all will be fine and everyone is bloated on the cyclogest don't worry too much   

Fozi hope you are rested and feeling ok now

hi to everyone else   some of my embies have arrested over night so they are getting me in for the second transfer today so fingers really really tightly crossed that it goes ok and the other embies are ok

sorry not more personals at the mo am a trifle  distracted but thinking of you all
lots of love
C


----------



## AuntieM

*Ceci* & *Dolphin* - hope you ladies are doing ok xxx

Ladies - quick question from me - has anyone had a prescription emailed over to them from CRGH? I am running very low on nasal spray and asked them to post a prescription on Thurs but not here yet.

xx


----------



## livity k

Auntie M- not sure about e-mail but think they can fax to a pharmacy if necessary

Ceci and Dolphin- feet up, relax, thinking of you,

Kate x


----------



## dolphin17

Hi ladies

Just a v quick one as v tired, but just wanted to thank you for all your lovely messages of support  ET today went very well - the dr who did it said it was the easiest one she had done for a while - AND I didn't have to fill my bladder to point of bursting which was nice! So I now have 2 passengers on board, I really hope they like their new home  

*Ceci *- omg I only saw your post this evening, I think I walked past you when I left the ward - I even thought hmm that lady looks like Ceci's description - but didn't say anything cos I didn't think you were coming in today! Did you go up and sit up by the fountain with your DH? ANyway, I hope ET went well, congrats on being PUPO again!!

 to everyone else

love dolphin xxx


----------



## ceci.bee

Hi dolphin so pleased your ET went well -                 think your OTD is now one day behind me

that was me sat by the fountain - but had just finished bawling my eyes out as our Et was cancelled by Alpesh when we got in as the embies weren't good enough quality by this afternoon for ET  . they are going to keep watching but are not hopeful so we have to rest our hopes with the one 8 cell transferred on sun........we are both finding it hard to take another set back and had really thought with good eggs and sperm we would end up with more than one embie to take home  am trying to keep the PMA up but struggling

lots of love to all
C


----------



## Zoelouise

Morning all!
Dolphin and Ceci- You're PUPO!!! Yay!    Sending burying-in vibes as we speak to you both    

Ceci- no tears   - only positive energy to your embie from now on! I only had one put back and look where it got me.... the pg rates are only a little higher (4% approx) when you have two instead of one so your chances are still great 

      for you both and hope the tww is bearable

kdb- how are you doing hun? Im a bit behind on where youre at at the mo...   

  to fellow pg girls- kate, mummyp, polly, redberries, Aunty Betty, and Gelato Girl of course    and everyone ive missed.. how are the bumps coming along? 

afm... three sleeps till we see our chicklet again at 20 weeker...    be ok and growing well.... I hate that they call it the Anomoly scan    the leaflet from the hospital describes the most hideous 'anomolies' you can imagine    Too much thinking going on here!!

Zoe


----------



## kdb

Oh Ceci  This really is a rollercoaster, isn't it    I can imagine how disappointed you and DH feel... but do try to stay positive and hopeful for your PUPO embie.  

I was really surprised to learn that the likelihood of a BFP only increases by approx 5-7% when you have two embies put back rather than one - so you are still in with a *FANTASTIC *chance, and we are all    for you xoxoxo

I have a good feeling for you and Dolphin, as I was in the garden when I read about your scheduled ETs and at that moment one of those fluffly floaty things flew past and I caught it... and made a wish 

Dolphin - hooray!! Fab news about your smooth ET - sending you tonnes of 

Ryles - as Fozi said, dexamethasone is sometimes given to help with egg quality - I know that for PCOS the theory behind it is that it protects your eggs from higher than normal testosterone levels. Prednisolone is the other steroid that clinics can use - usually if you have an immune problem (eg, elevated NK cells, autoimmune hypothyroid, etc).

Zoe - oooh you just beat me to a post... and made the same comment to Ceci  You're 20 weeks? WOW, can't believe it! What is your bump like? You are in your 'glowing' trimester, yes?  Do you have a date yet when you finish work??

Me.... well... thought my TSH was happily under control, and have been topping up with T3 as well, on advice of endocrinologist - but then had bloods checked last week and now I've gone from hypo to hyperthyroid! TSH is 0.06 (should be closer to 1) and my T3 which was borderline low has now trebled and is too high!! Didn't take my pills this morning as GP is due to call me at lunchtime to discuss. Luckily I had booked another appt with endo man for next week, just before we go on hols, as I had a feeling my thyroxine dosage was too high (50mcg).

Still having other tests done (immunes) + am trying to also see AuntieM's haematologist about some of my clotting results. Randomly I found a thread on here about testing a sample of AF (YES, AF!!!  ) with a lab in Greece to check for chlamydia in the womb. Thank goodness it turned out to be -ve... I thought with my luck this year it was bound to be +ve, and tx involves three weeks of antibiotics (yuck) and waiting two AFs to re-test!!!!!! I am soooooooooooo over waiting - it is now nine months since our last fert tx 

So.... am hoping like crazy to be cycling in October - I hate winter and can't imagine feeling positive enough or warm enough to cycle in the depths of Dec/Jan/Feb 

Crikey, sorry for the long me post!

'Allo to all the CRGHers  Can't get over all this rain?!!!


----------



## fozi

Morning all! 

Dolphin-    congrats on being pupo! sounds like you had a perfect ET. hope that you are resting up and taking things easy.


Ceci-     Please please dont be too down on yourself. i am sorry that you didnt get a chance to have another embie transferred, but all it takes is one to make our dreams come true, and i know that your time is just around the corner.    As all the ladies have said, you need to try and stay positive for your little embie who is probably snuggling down as we speak.  sending you lots of       

kdb- goodness you have been busy!    glad all your recent results came back clear.  hope you will get a chance to wind down a bit before you start cycling in october. i also dislike the winter when i spend most of the time freezing my butt off or swamped in layers of thermals!  but at least we have each other on here to keep us motivated.   

    to all


love Fozi


----------



## Lollypop72

Ceci...I know you are disappointed but you are PUPO! Relax and take it easy and don't get stressed about something you have no control over. It is really important you stay positive and stress free. I have had single embryo transfers both times and have got pg... so don't worry it only takes 1 embie to make a baby.   Lots and lots of positive sticky vibes...                       

Dolphin...good luck darling feet up relax  

Kdb...Sorry about your thyroid levels...it's so unfair. Hope you get them to managable levels before your tx in october...you've still got time   

Zoe...Fingers crossed for your 20 week scan....I have my 12 week on thursday so am a bit aprehensive too!  

GG... after first scan is a good idea. Good luck  

AFM...Got 12 week scan on thursday so am nervous about that...finished my drugs last friday so have now done 4 days cold turkey...not quite so bloated...can actually feel the real bump now!
Lots of love to everyone else  

Poll x


----------



## ceci.bee

Thanks guys so much for your sweet posts - am feeling much better today and the ET#2 might not after all be completely cancelled - see my diary for the ongoing saga..............but really appreciate all your kindlness and positivity thanks ooooooo much!
lots of love
C


----------



## kdb

Ceci, just read your diary!!!!    

This is turning into a real life soap opera!!! 
  

Dolphin     

Fozi... jeez yes, it has turned into a full-time job organising all these appts, tests, BUPA admin, FF research, setting up a FedEx acct so that I could send a sample to Greece, etc etc...

I also am best friends with my thermals in winter  I have even been known to wear two pairs on the bottom as I've been so cold. But if we cycle during winter I will pump up the heating and not give a toss about the gas bill!


----------



## dolphin17

Hi ladies 

Oh *Ceci *i'm so sorry you had such a stressful day yesterday  If I had realised I could have given you a proper hug because I was actually sitting next to you at the fountain waiting for my DH to bring the car round... but that may have made you  more, and me! The other girls are right, you have a FAB chance with your precious cargo already on board   ... I have also just read your diary - wow what a journey! Well I think the best thing to think is this cycle is definitely going to work for you either way and just go with whatever the clinic thinks is best 

*Zoe - *thank you very much for your sticky vibes, please keep sending them!  Not too long til your scan now, how exciting. If I were you I would stop reading the literature, it used to make me so anxious and it really wasn't worth it  Will you find out if you've got a blue or pink flavour on board? 

*kdb - *thank you so much for your good luck messages and for thinking to make a wish for me and Ceci - how kind of you, made me cry! ... must be the hormones  ... Re you cycling in Jan/Feb - that's when our new year miracle was made so I think it's a very lucky time to be doing tx  - you can snuggle under blankets and make your embies feel even more snuggled in too - sending you lots of   too xx

*Fozi *- thank you for your good wishes too, i hope all is going ok with you 

*Polly* - good luck for your scan on Thursday, enjoy seeing your precious little bundle 

Well day 1 of the 2ww and i can't stop thinking about being PUPO and whether it's worked etc, I will have driven myself completely  in a few days at this rate! I have been enjoying a nice relaxing day upstairs as DH took the day off to look after DS - it's been quite funny listening to DH trying to stop DS completely wrecking the house - I think he now appreciates how much energy is needed to look after a toddler full time!

 to everyone

love dolphin xxx


----------



## Shelly_

Evening everyone!

Apologies for not writing much, having been lurking a little but feeling rather down after our scan results last week. Just went for 6w6d scan and CRGH, expecting them to confirm the empty sac – but was totally overwhelmed. One good sized with a fabulous heartbeat which could be heard on the monitor. Then she found a second sac – had a yolk and a fetal pole and what she thinks is a faint heartbeat (although couldn’t be sure). A lot smaller than the first, but if the hospital scan is to be believed then it has definitely has grown since last Wednesday – so it is still hanging in there. Can’t believe we’ve gone from being told we had one empty gestational sac that wasn’t growing to two babies!! Am totally overwhelmed. The OHSS is so worth it. Shows you should never give up a hope. Thanks so very much for all your positive words and best wishes. Really did help so much. (Apologies for the really long me post).

Dolphin, am really glad that you may it to ET and I am keeping my fingers firmly crossed for you during the 2ww and am sending you lots of     

Ceci-bee – hope the 2ww is passing ok. I’m sure your little one is snuggling right in. I know you must be really down about having a SET, but the pregnancy rates are nearly as good and one is far easier to handle than two. Please try and stay positive, you’ve got this far which is amazing. The 2ww is just the worst, I really hope that the time is passing and that you’ve found lots of DVDs or similar to amuse you. 

DWR – I have absolutely everything crossed for your scan. I know it is going to be just fine, just hang on in there and don’t go insane!!

Fozi – hope you’ve recovered from your various procedures. It won’t be long until you are on your 2ww. It’ll all be worth it in the end.

GG – cyclogest does tend to bloat you. I’m not sure if it is that or the OHSS, but I also look about 6 weeks pregnant. I can’t fit into any of my suits – only 2 work dresses fit me and so I have to alternate them each day and even then they don’t exactly cover the bump. I can totally sympathise!! 

Zoelouise – good luck with your 20w scan. Hope chicklet is looking good!! Are you going to find out the sex??

KDB – fab news on your tests. You’ll be cycling again before you know it! 

Lollypop good luck for the 12 week scan on Thursday. Hope you can relax after that.

To everyone else – sending you lots and lots of best wishes and hope you are all doing well xxx


----------



## Gribbie

Shelly - WOOHOOO!!!!!!!       

Ceci - how frustrating for you - it has been ups and downs to the extreme all the way with this cycle hasn't it.  I so hope your little one snuggles in tight and hangs around     

Dolphin - it's a LONG 2 weeks!  Hope you stay sane


----------



## ceci.bee

SHelly YAY that is great news well done you - v exciting and hope the OHSS settles down a bit more now things are progressing

just a quick AFM ET#2 cancelled by Alpesh as the morula disintegrated overnight - so have to focus all my PMA on my one embie..

thanks so much all for your lovely PMA boosters and comments really helped me so much yesterday
lots of love
C


----------



## kdb

​


----------



## ceci.bee

KDB I love your amazinlgy coloured moving sparkling posts - amazing have no idea how you do them but really really appreciate it so much and also the wish you made in the garden v sweet thank you so much


----------



## sarahdc

morning lovely ladies,

Wow you go away for a bit and it all happens. I will have to put some time aside to read over what has been going on with you all. I finally heard from my dr and she said I wouldn't be eligable for CRGH - gutted. So that means to Hammersmith I go, I feel a bit worried about it as I haven't heard many positive reports about it. I know I am really lucky to have this opportunity anyway and don't want to seem ungrateful but I was really hoping that I would be able to transfer my funding to CRGH. BOO

Will do personals later on in the day 

xxxxx


----------



## kdb

Ceci, can you tell I work in marketing??

Shellz, that is fantastical news about the heartbeats!!! So so happy for you!    

Thanks Dolphin lovely - you have given me a new perspective on cycling in winter re; the snuggling  Who knows, I could end up looking like this... 

















Sarah, sorry to hear about the funding - but actually HH's pg rates have really improved over the past 12 months and there have been loads of BFPs on the thread (more BFPs than BFNs). A cons there told me they had made some changes to their embryology and it made a big difference. If your case is pretty straightforward (ie, 'only' pcos) then I think you will be well looked after at HH and you have a really strong chance of a BFP


----------



## Zoelouise

Shelly- A perfect example of not giving up hope! Im sooo pleased for you!    Heres to a calm (and uneventful!) 8 months ahead for you   

Ceci- your perfect embie is snuggling as we speak and is probably quite glad that there were no interruptions in the end with the other joining him or her    a whole womb all to itself!! Best of luck for the tww, time for some treats i think   

Dolphin- here are some more stick vibes coming your way....   fingers crossed hun!


kdb- rubbish news about the T4/T3 saga    hopefully you are just a tweak away from your well deserved BFP.. winter could be good for that actually as the warm weather has not been so good for the nausea... love the slanket (is that what those things are called?!) pic    theyre a great invention   

Polly- best of luck for tomorrow    the 12 week scan was the best day of my life (thus far!) and very emotional. Enjoy every minute of seeing your little one   

afm- bit of a scare yesterday    had abdo pains quite badly and spent 4 hours in maternal fetal assessment unit (never ends does it!!)... i probably overeacted    and all is ok but it scared me alot.. our IVF bubbas are so precious arent they? Still waiting for the 'glowing' stage to begin to be honest!! 2 sleeps to go....

Love to you all, and those ive missed xxxx


----------



## fozi

Hello everyone,

am soooooooo annoyed, just wrote a really long post and hit "spellcheck" but lost it all!    so apologies for any upcoming errors!


Ceci- had a read of your treatment diary, my goodness, you have been through soooooooo much and have been fabulously brave.  sending your lovely embie lots of sticky vibes and          for you. hope that you are taking things easy. 

Zoelouise- how are you feeling today? hope that the pains have completely subsided now. as you said, only 2 more sleeps to go!   

Shelly-  WOWZERS!!!    what wonderful news! i cant imagine the limit your emotions have been pushed to this past week, but am so happy for you. it just goes to show that absolutely anything can change at any time.   

Sarahdc- i too have heard great things about hammersmith. i understand that you may be dissapointed especially when you have your mind set on having your treatment at a certain clinic, but i ma sure that you will get fab treatment there too. good luck and keep us updated.

Dolphin- hope that you are taking things easy on your 2ww. sending you lots of        . i think your dh would have had a great insight into what a full-time job it is looking after a little one at home!   

Kdb- hope you are ok, loving your animated posts!   

Lollypop- good luck with your scan tomorrow, am sure all will go well.     

     to AuntieM, Livityk, Gribbie and all you lovely ladies.

Afm- went on for another scan and bloods today. got a call to tell me to up the menopur by 1 powder. was a bit anxious when the nurse told me......... manically trawled through the internet as to see why estrogen levels may low and what to eat to improve them......... but have calmed down now! apparently its quite common to change the level of the doses and besides, stressing myslef out is not going to help    easier said than done.  then its back on friday for another scan and blood. just want the whole egg collection to be over!

love Fozi


----------



## Djaf

Hello Ladies,

Thank you for the love I am able to feel throughout your writings.

I am a total newby on the site. I feel as I do not know enough to even ask question or express my feelings. But tonight, I just feel too lonely and I really need to share. 

First, I would like to apologize for all my misspelling and  my lake of technical knowledge. I have no excuse. The explanation is, at the beginning I have done some searches on internet andI felt lost with all the information and it stressed me! The other false excuse is I am  French.

I have a ovarian cyst. I have been told it may or not prevent the ovulation from happening. Last Friday, it was so small they could not see it but my lining was too thick. Saturday, the cyst was really apparent but the lining was OK. Tuesday, no comment on the cyst. After I asked about the lining, I had been told the lining is still thick but not too much. I have 5 follies!  Good or bad. The doctor could not say at this stage.
Tomorrow, I will attend my third scan.

When the doctor will ask : do you have any question ? I would like to say : no question but  would you mind to tell something reassuring?! Not all your figures that make no sense for me because I am not a nurse or a doctor. Simple and understandable facts. Anything to make sure that it is worthwhile to inject all these hormones in my body while I refuse for many years to be on pill. Anything to make me feel better because I had to make the decision to go ahead alone (my partner was abroad when I had the result of the ORT, results I had been told the result of the tests meant nothing because of the cyst).  
Tomorrow. I will go with a pen and a note book to note what would be told to me. I will ask for the size of the follicles, the thickness of the lining, the size of the cyst.

Do you  have any idea of others questions to be asked?

And if there is anyone of you would be available for a cup of tea tomorrow morning at the clinic, I would be delighted.

I wish you all the best.

XX
Djaf


----------



## Gribbie

Djaf - welcome to the thread    I had a million questions too, and the lovely ladies on here sorted me out every time.  The first time round it is so strange and scary it can be quite overwhelming.   

Fozi - they changed me to 2 powders too after a week or so - nothing to worry about


----------



## Djaf

Hi Gribbie,
Thank you for your answer.
I feel better to have put out of my chest some of my feelings.
I understand better why some of us feel the need to write a diary.
XX
Djaf


----------



## Gribbie

Funny you should say that - I was reading Ceci's one and thinking it might help me to do one for next time round.  It's somewhere you can let all your emotions out.


----------



## fozi

Hi Djaf

A very warm welcome to you, you have def found the right place! everyone here is just lovely.  we can toally understand what you are going through and the best way, i have found, is just ask away. quite often the best advice and reassurance i have got is from here.  Treatment can feel like a lonely experience and at times so daunting, but we are here to help!   
With regards to your cyst, i also had one during one of my cycles. in my particular experience, they just monitored it and i continued with the meds as usual. can i ask if this is a fresh egg collection cycle for you? are you gearing up for egg collection? if so, then we are on a similar timetable.
the questions you have in mind already seem to be the best ones. i know its easy to say, but try to just take on the info you are given and then let it settle with you. (i dont know if i am making any sense, just speaking from experience!    )  its just about taking one step at a time.
good luck with your scan tomorrow and let us know how it goes, we are here if you need to chat anytime.   

i am not in for a scan until friday, and then again on monday. if you are also in, i would be happy to meet up for a tea and i think we must also have cake! 



Gribbie- thanks for that, it has reassured me.   

love Fozi


----------



## dolphin17

Hi Ladies 

*Djaf *- it was nice to meet you in chat earlier - i'm so pleased you've found the clinic thread  - I really hope your scan tomorrow goes well and you get simple answers to all your questions  

*Shelly - *omg, congratulations! What fabulous news  

*kdb - *or should I call you harry potter - LOVING the snuggle fashion look  ... did you hear back from your GP yesterday? Hope you're ok xx

*Gribbie *- how r u hun? Yes you're right it's going to be a LONG 2 weeks! 

*Fozi *- stay calm hun, the clinic changed my dosage quite a few times on my 1st 2 ICSI... I think the last 2 I have been on maximum dose from the start! Hope your scan on Friday goes well 

*Zoelouise *- sorry to read you had a scare  , really glad all was ok though - and no, you're right, the worry never ends!!

*Ceci *- I hope you've had a nice relaxing day thinking positive thoughts about your embie   xx

 for everyone on the thread

love dolphin xxx


----------



## fozi

Just me again, cant seem to get into the chatroom.  keep getting a message about my computer blocking it for my own safety!    any advice on how i sort this would be much appreciated!

 
Fozi


----------



## kdb

Dolphin - you know, at first I thought those slankets looked scary... but am now thinking they could be a worthwhile investment??!! Yep, GP called... didn't sound too concerned although noted that my calcium was a bit low so need to ask endo man about that too - possibly linked to thyroid levels. [But ironically I have been trying to reduce my calcium intake after having a hair mineral analysis done earlier in the year where my calcium was off the chart and my magnesium barely registering. Magnesium is impt for fertility (pah! isn't everything?!!) and works in balance with calcium - so my high CA was affecting my mag levels. Anyway, I am happy to start eating yoghurt again, and if necess take some D3 / calcichew supps.]

Djaf - salut et bienvenue  I'm sorry you've been feeling lonely. Going through fertility treatment is really tough, but the girls on this website can make it much more bearable  Don't ever feel embarrassed about asking questions of the clinic staff - even if it is for reassurance!

It would be worth asking if the cyst is growing / decreasing in size; is it a "simple" cyst (ie, only filled with fluid); ask about the follicles and lining as you mentioned... maybe find out your E2 levels if they have been doing blood tests when you've been in for scans...

And don't worry if none of it makes sense at the time - you can come back and ask us and we should hopefully be able to help 

Zoe... oh honeybee - what a terrible scare for you  Am surprised they didn't do the scan when you were in?? Only one more sleep after tonight... keep that magical PMA of yours going, ok?!!!! 

Nite girls, must away to bed - heading into London tomorrow a.m. early for a £4.50 haircut at the Sassoon Academy...








​


----------



## kdb

p.s. thanks to another invaluable tip from an FF I have discovered there is a way to have faxes sent to your email address - v handy if you need your GP, etc to send you some docs and they won't do it by email. www.freefaxtoemail.net I signed up today so that I could get a referral letter from my GP as I won't be able to collect it til next week, and needed it urgently.

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that fertilityfriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## Djaf

Hello Everyone,

Back from my scan. I am happy even if I am not sure I have any real reason to be happy. I am trying the PMA and definitively it works. I am sure that the fact I can rely on you, helps a lot.

KDB : thanks for your advice and your encouragements to ask questions. 

Dolphin : Am pleased to have joined the thread. It was a chance to meet you in the chat room. I would not have had the courage to join without you. Many thanks.

Fozi : It would be fantastic if we can meet up. I will send you a PM to arrange that. You are so right to say about taking on the info given and letting it settle. So I am going to get on with my life before spending hours on internet to understand what I heard today. Before that …


The results of my scan and answers to my questions:
I have 6 follicles: one of 15, one of 13, one of 11 and three less then 10. Don’t ask me the unit of measurement: millimetres or microns?! Don’t know. Hope these figures are good  .
My lining is 11.3 and with a 3 lines appearance, which seems to be good.
The E2 level was 845 on Tuesday.
Surprisingly, the cyst cannot be differentiated from the follicles. This is the bit where I got nervous and wonder about the doctor. So I suppose I have 5 follicles instead of 6  . But I want to keep good vibes  so I am not going to let all the worries the doctor’s attitude brought turn me angry (even if it is tempting  ). 

I have not finished my lunch which will be a dunch by the end of the message (due to very low typing speed, especially on tiny notebook). 

Wish you all a great day, 
All my love  ,
Xx
Djaf


----------



## Zoelouise

djaf- Bonjour cherie!    

Im glad you have plucked up the courage to join, the girls here are such a support and have got me through many hurdles   

I just wanted to tell you something that i have learned over the last 6 months or so... to trust the doctors at the clinic. It is so hard to let go and 'give' your body to someone else to take control of, but sometimes, 'not knowing' is ok and can be a relief. I did ask lots of questions when i felt out of my comfort zone, but ignorance can be bliss and they really are fantastic and see so many women with all sorts of situations. There are lots of things you can do (certain foods, hot water bottles, etc kdb has the ultimate list btw- shes a mega-expert   ) to help your body along but ultimately the docs are in charge!! And thank goodness for that... the success rate is great here, just follow all their instructions    It is difficult not to become obsessed about every detail, but some things only they can change. PMA is soooo important though! So heres some coming your way         

Good luck with your cycle and..... believe!   

Zoe x


----------



## fozi

Hello

Djaf- just logged on to see how your scan went and i have to say that Zoelouise has just given you the most perfect response! couldnt have said it better. its soooooooo true that at the end of the day we just have to really trust the drs. i have been having treatment at the clinic on and off for almost 4 years and i wouldnt go anywhere else.  I totally agree with Zoe, in that sometimes ignorance is bliss and i have found thats what getting me through this cycle.  you and i seem to be cycle buddies, i have been on menopur since friday or saturday.
with regards to the cyst, it could be very hard  for the dr. to distinguish it, but at the end of the day they have seen loaaaads of them and know what they are doing, they will give you their best advice.
try not to worry......... PMA is the only way!!       

Fozi


----------



## AuntieM

Wow ladies, lots to catch up on !!

Ceci - Ooh my lovely what a week but totally echo the other ladies. All your PMA on your little one getting snuggly right now. Sending you and the embie lots of positivity and sticky vibes (cant quite compete with kdb's glitter though!!)   

Dolphin - yay PUPO lady. Good luck for the 2ww - have you any distraction tactics going on?!

kdb - loving those adult snuggle sacs!! Have seen them advertised and secretly been eyeing them up.    how was the haircut? How are you getting on with seing the haematologist? She sounded a very busy woman when I booked my apt so hope you get a slot soon hun. 

Fozi - I had the doctors tweak my stimming too (was on the max dose by the end   ) - I was really encouraged that they were keeping such a close eye on me and it made me feel that they were treating me as an individual rather than just another lady on just another cycle. Good luck with the scan tomorrow hun.x

Djaf - Welcome to the thread and a wonderful place to offload whatever you need to! I have received so much support and info here, I think I would have had a very lonely journey without FF. Sounds like your scan went well today and am glad to read you are feeling happier. Also echo what Zoe says about putting your trust in the team at CRGH - I felt much  more relaxed once I stopped googling all the numbers they kept giving  me and just took everything one step at a time.GOOD LUCK!!!

Shelly - Wow - your post brought a little tear to my eye and just goes to show us all that every day can bring such different and wonderful news.    

Zoe - Sorry youve had a scare, hope your pain has gone now and you can enjoy your 20 wk scan (wow time has flown!!)

Livity - thanks for tip on faxing pharmacy the prescription, a lovely receptionist at CRGH did just that so all worked out fine. xx

Hiya to Sweetdreams, GG (has in sunk in yet!!), lovejoyslady, Gribbie, DWR, lollypop (hope scan all good today) and all the ladies I've missed

AFM - been a bit MIA this wk as our lovely little kittens have arrived and are total time-wasters!! They are into EVERYTHING and have totally settled in (well if you call pooping in a plant pot and sleeping in our bookcase being at home   !!) Luckily my DH has agreed to be Person in charge of Poop while we are going through tx etc as I was a little worried about toxo. Will post a new piccie once they are still enough to take a snap!! As for tx.....AF arrived so in clinic for baseline scan tomorrow and away we go. Keeping this cycle between me & DH ( and all you lovely FFs) as felt quite a lot of pressure last few times. 

heres a little babydust for those who might need some


----------



## Shelly_

Hi Djaf, welcome to the thread. I can only echo what the other girls have said. The doctors at CRGH are really great and know what they are doing. I know when I was going through stimm I kept worrying about whether I had the right number / size of follies. However despite all my fears, everything turned out perfectly. I think it is great to ask questions and take notes as it helps us to feel in control and to keep up the PMA. However also trust the doctors - CRGH has worked wonders for so many of us.

Zoe - any news on the scan?

Fozi - good luck for yours tomorrow. My stimm doses were also up and down throughout my cycle. Seems the norm at CRGH!

Livity, thanks for the faxing tip. I haven't heard of that before, is really useful.

Auntie M - so amazingly jealous of your new 2 additions!! I have 2 cats (one who still thinks she is a kitten) and they are just great. Totally take your mind off things, I don't think I could have got through IVF without them!! Kittens are just great, they are crazy and jump around one minute and then sleepy and cute the next. I can see why they take up so much of your time! do they have names yet? Boys or girls? So lovely!!

To everyone else, hope you are doing well and patiently waiting out your time to tx / 2 ww / scan waits. In fact, IVF really is just one long wait! Hope that you are all keeping sane. Lots of     xxx


----------



## AuntieM

*Shelly* - another catty person   theres so many of us on FF!! We have one boy and one girl, Charlie & Mo, just 9 wks old. I know what you mean about them being good distractors and you cant help relax when you are stroking them. Am looking forward to sharing my 2ww with them


----------



## kdb

Djaf - totally agree with Fozi and wise Zoe    I think we all reach a point where we need to let go a little bit (difficult as many of us tend to be borderline control freaks!) and trust the experts.  After our first IVF appt I made a conscious decision to give my brain a break and go with the flow... 


All this talk of cats!         We are going to be cat-sitting again in October (different friends / cat) which hopefully   will be when we're cycling and could be a lucky charm     I hope Charlie and Mo work their magic for you too AuntieM!


(btw AuntieM, still trying to organise Dr Cohen appt but looks like it won't be til mid-Sept as she is on hols from tomorrow and we go on hols next Sat.  But I figure if anything is dx then like you it is easily treated and shouldn't delay tx.)


Foz - good luck for tomorrow's scan!


Dolphin & Ceci - hope you're not going stir crazy and are still feeling really positive xoxo     


  to everyone else   Hooray, almost the end of the week   


Just watching the final of Undercover Boss - I love that show!


Goodnite fab girls


----------



## livity k

To add to cat stories, have been in hysterics this evening watching the cats from either side of us - one flat is next to our back garden and the other our patio- the two cats were sitting on the wall their respective sides of our gate between back garden and patio staring each other out and making bizarre noises, normally both are wimps and startle  if I come out  but were soo concerned with not losing face with each other that they didn't budge- The back garden cat is new and I think is trying to assert herself, 

I would love to get cats but DH is not a fan and my sis is allergic, so i have to content myself with chatting to our neighbours cats, 

K x


----------



## Lollypop72

Hi Girls,

Sorry in advance for the 'mostly me' post.

Went for our 12 week scan and it was lovely. The sonographer spent ages checking everything and we were in there for about an hour or so looking at our little one stretch it's legs and wave at us...and all its little fingers and toes and everything...it was great. We had to go away and wait for the results of the bloods and all the measurements and stuff to come back so went and had some lunch feeling all elated.

We came back for the results and she sat us down and went through the odds of downs syndrome, 1 in 200 because of my age, the bloods were ok, the NT was in the upper range of normal (high for my age) and there was no nasal bone present...which sent the odds up to 1 in 52 chance of downs syndrome. It seems the fact that the nasal bone was absent is a significant marker for downs and many other chromosomal abnormalities. We have an appointment with the foetal medicine consultant tomorrow morning to discuss the results and decide what to do.

The hardest thing is that after all we have been through to get here I almost don't care if there is anything wrong with the baby but my DH is saying he really doesn't think he could cope with having a down syndrome baby...and I pretty much know that I couldn't cope with not having it.

We were hoping that finally we could relax and enjoy the pregnancy...even celebrate and tell all our friends and family! But now we are having to cope with another bombshell. More tests and potentially more heartbreak...will it ever end?

On a slightly more positive note I know that 1 in 52 is still ok odds... it means we have 51 chances it will be fine...it's just the absent nasal bone thing seems so unlikely if it is not downs...

Shelly...Congrats babe!  So happy for you.

Love to everybody else.   

Poll x


----------



## Shelly_

Poll, really sorry for you but try to stay positive. My friend's scan showed she had a 1/20 chance of an abnormality at the 20w scan stage. She had follow-up appointments but the odds remained constant and she didn't know what to do. Baby was also an IVF baby and her and her husband had the same different views as you and DH. By 30 weeks, DH had come around to the pregnancy no matter what and her baby was born healthy about 3 months ago. In your case the odds are less than 2% of there being a problem - that is so very low. Hopefully with more tests they'll be able to reassure you that the odds are even less. Please try and stay positive, I can only imagine how very stressful this must be for you and all the emotions you are feeling right now. However stay strong and remember the odds are so very low. Good luck for your consultant meeting today xx


----------



## Mrs.CC

Hey polly, I just wanted to say sorry that you are having to go through this...after everything you do wonder if it will ever run smoothly!! I've just read Shelleys post and hope this gives you some hope.....I'm praying everything is fine for you. I can imagine how hard this must be when you and dh have different thoughts on the matter.....let's face it we have different opinions on most small things with our other halves!!
Try and stay positive.....when we're told news like this it scares us so much but 9 times out of 10 all is ok.

On a brighter note it must've been amazing to see your little bubs waving at you....how fab.

Thinking of you hon.

CC.xx

P.S ~ Hi to everyone else......I'm still reading.xx


----------



## Zoelouise

Polly sweetie,  Gosh it never ends does it  I think the 12 week scan shows rather too much detail which in the old days we would never have known about. Because the technology is there, they are obliged to use it i guess (they found a potential problem with our baby's liver and we are having an echo scan done next week to confirm that its heart and circulatory system is ok  ) again... we kinda know too much! Your feelings are completely understandable, i would feel the same  but chances are, that all is absolutely fine  as my doctor-sister says..'common is common, rare is rare'..... perhaps when the baby is a little bigger, the nasel bone will be more visible on the scan 

Sometimes it is _so _hard not knowing what the future holds.......


----------



## DWR

So much has been going on!!

Polly - I am so sorry to hear your news, the worry just doesn't seem to go away.  Really feel for you both.  Sending you big   .

Djaf - Welcome to this thread, they are such a supportive bunch of people. It has really helped me through my first treatment at CRGH.

Fozi - Good luck with today's scan

Dolphin & Ceci-bee - Hope you aren't going to crazy on your 2WW.  Sending you     

Zoe - So sorry you've had a horrible scare, hope the scan goes well today.

Shelly - Great to see you yesterday

kdb - think I might have to get one of those snuggle sacs, I love being wrapped up, especially in winter when my feet get so cold!! How was your hair cut?

Hello to everyone else and hope you all have a lovely weekend, sending lots of    and PMA to you all.

AFM - I had my 7 week scan yesterday and we have 1 little embryo with a heartbeat which is great news but think we are still in shock.  Didn't have one of the normal doctors but had a clinical assistant who didn't seem to know how to use the scan machine and so didn't have much confidence in her.    Didn't get to hear the heartbeat or really see it.  My DH did see it briefly when she turned on the colours.  Am just relieved that there wasn't an ectopic pregnancy.

Am actually feeling quite nauseous now and still quite tired.  Have to continue with the Gestone injections and my butt is so bruised, I'm running out of spaces to inject! Was advised strictly no exercise for next 2.5 weeks until next scan(apart from walking)

Take Care
DWR xx


----------



## livity k

Polly- I am so sorry that you had mixed news yesterday- I really hope today's appointment is helpful and gives you the next steps and hopefully good news and clarity,

I'm so with you on not being able to contemplate not having the baby and I think my DH would feel like yours,in looking more to the future and worrying,  I guess for them it is a tiny step more removed whereas we can feel it in our bodies, 

I also hope Shelleys story gives you hope and strength for the next bit, 

sending you a big hug    and lots of    

love 
Kate x


----------



## livity k

DWR- great news on the scan-  If you are really struggling with the gestone you can try your thighs- sort of in the middle of the side, 

Good luck not too long to go on the jabs, 

Kate xx


----------



## kdb

Oh Polly sweetie, I really feel for you        How distressing for you both to have to deal with this.  Am really hoping you get some better news today        xoxoxo


----------



## dolphin17

Just a quick one to say *Polly *I'm so sorry you're having to go through more worrying times, along with everyone else on here I'm also hoping you get better news today   xxx


----------



## Lollypop72

Thanks guys for all your lovely messages. It really means a lot. Had our appointment with the specialist today...it turns out she was the one who discovered the link between absent nasal bones and downs syndrome...so we were in the right place! 

It seems that though our chance of having a downs baby is only 2 % our chance of having a normal baby without a nasal bone is only 1% so don't quite know how that works...or it's only 1% of normal babies that have no nasal bone present at this stage.

She gave us the option to have the CVS test there and then so we can know what we were in for and after discussing it with DH we just went for it...I really need to know either way...if it's negative we can get on and enjoy the pg and if not we can prepare for whatever comes next. It made me feel better that the risk of miscarriage caused by the test is apparent immediately so if all goes well in the test it's very unlikely to miscarry. So at this point mum and baby are fine...for now. Was increadibly painful though as during my pregnancy my cervix has shifted backwards so yowch! Just resting at home now and should get the results early next week.

Thank you all so much for being there and listening and I really don't mean to freak any of you out who are in mid cycle...it's just bad luck for us but hopefully fingers crossed everything will turn out ok.

Lots of love and hugs to all of you  

Poll x


----------



## kdb

Hi Polly - glad you had the test and will have more information when you get the results.  How long do you have to wait??  Completely understand your reasons for doing the CVS - I would've been the same   xoxoxo


----------



## AuntieM

*Polly* - so sorry you are going through this worry, I really hope everything is ok. Totally understand you having the CVS test, will be thinking of you next week.

Here's a big hug back to you & DH


----------



## Gribbie

Polly - Don't apologise for a mostly me post - you're totally allowed!  I so hope everything is going to be ok for you.   

Dolphin - how you doing?  I hope you're not going too   

Djaf - I hope you are ok and feeling less alone   

Ceci - I've got my fingers crossed for your little embie   

Shelly - hope everything is going well with you and you are able to relax a little   

AuntieM - kittens are the perfect time wasters I hope your little two are providing you lots of distraction    

DWR - that scan must have been amazing!


----------



## ceci.bee

Polly thinking of you hun and really pleased the CVS went well and you are now resting. Those chances seem to me that your baby has ha 99% chance of being normal so try not to worry too much, although I know that is easier said than done!!! thinking of you               its all ok

Dijaf welcome and hope you are feeling calmer now - this forum is a great place to share experiences and advice, and think that one of the hardest things we all struggle with is the loss of control when you hand your body over to the doctors to make you a baby - you are in the best place and they really do know what they are doing so you just have to go with them - which is really hard i know. Good luck for your next scan hun              

Hope everyone else is ok and enjoying the weekend.
AFM much better than previously am trying to stay positive - OTD still seems like ages away and just have to stay strong for our littlel embie

lots of love to all
C


----------



## AuntieM

Hi Ladies

*Polly* - Thinking of you and hope you are ok xx

*Ceci* - keep up that positivity and send lots of burrowing in thoughts to your little embie doing its stuff.              When is your OTD hun?

*DWR* - lovely news about your scan - hope you are taking it nice & easy. Hope you get a better sonographer at the next scan.

*Dolphin* - How are you doing hun? Hope you are nice and relaxed and not symptom spotting too much - easy to say!!

AFM - baseline scan all good yesterday so started the oestradiol pills, patches, Vit E, Clexane and Aspirin...phew. Been very distracted with the kitties (see new profile pic   ) they are so much fun and have given DH & I such a lift. They are soooo spoiled though, must try and get a little discipline going or we will have no sofas left


----------



## Guest

Hi, hope no-one minds me gatecrashing? I'm considering moving to the CRGH for my next cycle of IVF and was wondering if anyone can give me a rough idea of the cost? I've been looking at their website and can't seem to find a price list   Thank you so much   

She  xxx


----------



## swallow

Hi girls, I'm back!


AntiM, Ceci, KDB, Lollypop, SweetDream, Dolphin, Livity Zoelouise, How are you?   

Hi to all the old friends I've missed above. I guess I will slowly and gradually catch up with everybody's news. It's been more than 2 months!

Hi to the new friends here. I'm sure we will get to know each other very soon.   

By way of update, I'll start with a "me" post.   

Don't want to bore everybody with a long story. However, our June IUI turned out to be a suspected chemical pregnancy. It created a lot of drama in June and July (irregular bleeding when we were in greece for holiday, ectopic scare after we are back, etc.). But the good thing is that everything is settled now. Eventually, in August, I had a month "real break" from any thing fertility related. Have to say, that feels good.    one month, to pretend that I still have a life outside fertility treatment!   

Dr. A suggested us to do another round of IUI and see what happens. So, waiting for AF to arrive next weekend.   

One question to everybody. Has any of you done "hair mineral analysis"? In my state of despair two months go, I decided to do the hair analysis in order to get more personalized nutritional supplement. The idea was to take every opportunity to improve teh quality of my 39-year-old eggs...

The result came back yesterday morning and to my complete total surprise, I have nearly 4 times of the "acceptable" level of mercury in my hair! I'm quite scared by it at the moment. I remember that pregnant women are not supposed to eat tuna and swordfish because of the mercury level in them can potentially harm the baby. I'm now worried that my mercury level is part of the cause of my fertility problem......   

I have made an appointment with my dentist for Tuesday, as I still have one silver dental filling, which I suspect is the source of the mercury. I don't know if I should talk to Dr. A about this? Should I make an consultation appointment in CRGH to ask Dr. A? Does anybody has similar experience or know anything related?

Thanks!

Swallow


----------



## Sima

Hi All 

Sorry for crashing your thread.  I'm thinking of transfering to CRGH for a donor egg cycle.  Have any of you had any experience with donor eggs treatment at this clinic?  I have posted a similar question on the donor eggs/sperm board.

Thanks

Sima


----------



## Zoelouise

Swallow my lovely!!! Welcome back   So glad you're feeling rested and ready for the next steps. Weird news about the mercury    i've never heard of this before... Well done you for thinking of the filling, sounds like its worth getting it removed, nothing to lose really and good for peace of mind... might be worth phoning CRGH about it.... (if you can get through to a relevant person that is!!)


Welcome Sima    Dont be sorry at all... nice to have you here    I can think of a few girlies who can advise you here... not me unfortunately... but stick around.


Shemonkey (great name   ) hello! Cant help with prices either, sorry! But welcome to you too.


AuntieM- your kittie looks exactly like one of mine dont you think?!! the one on the left!! How funny, i adore my 'babies' and couldnt live without them    Totally spoilt mind you   


Polly   thinking of you and sending   


Ceci and Dolphin- heres a bit more luck for you both on the dreaded tww!  


hi to everyone else too   


afm- our 20 week scan was perfect    i just feel so grateful and blessed. We got a bit of a shock though when we were told that 'he' is actually a she!    Amazing news! I am totally happy either way though and now completely confused! So glad i didnt do any shopping yet    It was really incredible seeing her (!) wriggling around like a real baby and they are really thorough with checking the anatomy which is reassuring. Cant believe were half way already, after an excruciatingly slow start (waiting and more waiting!) things seem to be moving along now   


I hope i havent gone on too much    just want to give you hope as i am still in shock and awe that we have got this far.... never give up!!


much love 
Zoe xxx


----------



## kdb

Shemonkey!!!!!!!! Hello gorgeous! Bl**dy heck, can't believe you had another BFN?  I am so so sorry   Will you have a few months' break before you cycle again? I have a price list from CRGH from May - if you PM me your email address I can send it to you. It has the usual "excludes costs for drugs" disclaimer but am sure some of the girls on here will be able to help - I think most get their meds from Healthcare @ Home or similar, rather than from the clinic which is more $$.

Hi Sima, welcome. 

Swallow, hello again! Lovely to hear about your month off to be 'normal'  I had a hair mineral analysis done back in Feb - didn't have any issues with heavy metals (apart from a little bit of arsenic!! which was prob from the Chinese herbs I was taking) but as you rightly say, mercury is def an issue for fertility and pregnancy (eg, links to autism).

Did the results include any info on how to deal with the mercury levels - eg, diet, environment, etc? It may be worth chatting to a nutritionist about it, but in the meantime you could read this page:
http://www.hairanalysisprogram.com/mercury-poisoning/mercury-toxicity-article.php

... and I would say taking milk thistle (in the liquid drop form is best - H&B sell it - keep in fridge once opened) as a minimum to help your live do its detox work.

Hi and happy Sunday to all the other girls... must dash - sending heaps of   and BFP vibes for our 2ww starlets!  

xoxo


----------



## kdb

Eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee Zoeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Wooo hooo!  I am so excited for you!!!!!!!!!!  A little girl!!  YAY YAY YAY YAY         For some reason I imagined you with a little girl    Must be the first CRGH chicklet for a while - there's been a real run of boys up to now    So happy for you xoxoxo


----------



## Zoelouise

Thank you Kerryn     lets hope they're sure this time!!! _I cant wait_ for your BFP


----------



## Shelly_

Zoe - good job you didn't buy a wardrobe full of blue clothing! A little girl will be gorgeous, so very pleased for you and DH. 

Hi Swallow - welcome back! If I have a prob then I always call Dr A .... he normally returns the calls, eventually! I think he is on hols this coming week. He may also be on hols the following week. There is a female Dr who is called Ifrana - maybe Ifrana Coytec. She is fab. You could try calling her.

Auntie M - those kittens of yours are so so cute. Adorable! And they've arrived at a perfect time for you. My cats are also being quite a distraction. I have them dosed up on catnip and they are rolling around being very silly. Maybe I gave them too much?!?!?! They are cute though! 

Polly, keeping my fingers crossed for you.   

Ceci and Dolphin, hoping you're not going too   

Sima and She Monkey (fab name by the way!) - I got most of my drugs outside of CRGH (healthcare at home and Asda). The overall prices ends up being a lot more than on CRGH price list as you have to pay for blood tests during stimms, going to blast, egg freezing and more scans / tests if you fall pregnant. We've currently at almost 8 weeks pregnant and I reckon it has cost us about £6k so far. I think that is pretty cheap for CRGH. They told us to budget around £7k - £7.5k for a full cycle of IVF (standard IVF, not donor, but including post BFP tests and buying drugs from them).  I know some people who have had diagnostic tests there and have paid quite a lot more. They seem to be one of the most expensive clinics as although their IVF price seems cheap, as I say, you have to add on all the costs of bloods, scans etc which are I think are often included else where. However, their success rates are fantastic and they really are a great clinic. This is my first attempt at IVF and they've been great - the way I look at it is that in the long run they are saying me a lot of pain and expense by being so good to begin with. I know others on this thread have transferred to CRGH after treatment else where and they may be able to give you better advice. However I can't rate them highly enough - for me the being open 7 days a week was the most important part as they've been able to monitor really closely.

AFM, I am now 7w4d (not that I'm counting!). Hoping Number 2 is growing as strongly as Number 1 .... another 9 days until my 9w scan. I can't wait - at least I'm working overseas this coming week and it should be quite busy so it'll take my mind off it. I think waiting for scans is almost as bad as the 2ww! 

Hoping you're all having a relaxing Sunday!


----------



## dolphin17

Hi Girls

Thanks so much for your continuing messages of support while I'm on the 2ww, it's really helping to keep me almost sane 

*Ceci* - how r u doing cycle buddy  , I'm glad you've found your PMA again   ... when are you planning on testing? xxx

*Zoelouise - *awww a pink bundle!  I'm so happy for you, and like kdb said, the first girl for a while, at least we now know crgh do both flavours! xx

*Shelly - *I hope you have a good week away - don't over do it!!

*Swallow *- hi hun and welcome back, nice to see you 

*AuntieM - *aww your kittens are sooo gorgeous  - really pleased your baseline scan went well xx

hi to *kdb, gribbie, polly, DWR *and any lovely ladies I've accidentally missed xx

AFM - day 6 of 2ww and just not sure, some hours I'm thinking it may have worked and some hours I'm sure it hasn't! Feeling queasy a lot of the time which I remember I felt on my last tx where I had my bfp - but then I'm on the crazy cocktail of drugs so it could just be that! 

 for everyone

Love dolphin xxx


----------



## AuntieM

Evening ladies

*Sima & Shemonkey* - Welcome   to you both.

Shemonkey - sounds like kdb is on the case with the costs at CRGH. Our last IVf cycle came to around £10k, but that was with donor sperm, assisted hatching, blastocyst freezing, dilapan (cervical dilation) and the highest dose of stimming drugs. I got most of my drugs from Healthcare @ Home and topped up from CRGH or Grafton Pharmacy on Tottenham Court Road- they are cheaper than CRGH and stock pretty much everything. They also do 10% discount for CRGH px. GOOD LUCK to you!!

Sima - Dont have any info on donor eggs I'm sorry, but sure someone will be along to help. GOOD LUCK!!

*Swallow* - Welcome back - sounds like you've had a horrid time but glad you've had some time out and are looking forward. I've always found Dr A extremely approachable so prob worth leaving a message for him about your mercury levels but sounds like you could have found your culprit in your filling - like Shelly said he is on hols at the mo - think he's back around 1/2 Sept.

*Zoe* - Lovely news from your scan and what a wonderful surprise with the pink bundle  there does seem to be an adundance of blue parcels at CRGH!

*Ceci & Dolphin* - PMA PMA PMA PMA PMA PMA PMA PMA PMA PMA PMA   

*Polly* - Thinking of you for the week ahead hunnie -     

AFM - one handed typing going on here as stroking Mo the kittie with the other!! Kittens are still adorable and total time-stealers, and have arrived at a perfect time. On Day 3 of lining preparation, so have patches etc on the go. Seem to be constantly hot which is prob a side effect of the HRT - lovely!!


----------



## kdb

Hi girls - am thinking it must be time for another CRGH meet-up?  

Say, late Sept or early Oct??

Would be fab to chat face-to-face, and to meet the recently pg girls and their blooming bumps 













































We could do coffee (decaf, or herbal tea etc, ykwim!), or a meal, weekday or weekend... all options considered!

---

Last night of cat-sitting tonight, boo. DH has already gone back to our place as he flies to Turkey early tomorrow for a few days. We head to Corsica on Saturday to start our summer holiday - hooray! Was going to have blood taken tomorrow for my NK cells test but have decided to leave it til after our hols.

Oooh, for those of you who've taken a break from tx... when you are ready to start again, when do you need to let the clinic know? I have the buserelin and norethisterone already at home. Am guessing I call the clinic on CD1 of the cycle we start d/r??

thx!
Nite all
xoxo

p.s. AuntieM - your kitties sound darling! I think having pets really makes a house feel more homely - let's hope the mothering vibes you are emanating do the trick for your frosty  (or should I say frosties?)


----------



## Lollypop72

Hello all,

Kdb...I think a meet up sounds like a lovely idea...I seemed to not be able to go to all the last ones for some reason or other and it hasn't come up for a while so it would be great to go for a meal.  Bet you can't wait for your hols... I've always wanted to go to Corsica...lucky you!  

Zoe...So happy for you hon' you must have been over the moon...now you can finally relax and enjoy...and A GIRL! I was beginning to think all IVF babies were boys!  

Auntie M...Thanks hon' for all your positivity  Kittens!    I'm so jealous...we have 2 rescue cats that hate eachother...and we just play piggy in the middle...I wouldn't swap them though they are lovely. 
Hope you're lining is getting lovely and juicy!  

Ceci...Really keeping my fingers crossed for you darling. Sending lots of positive sticky vibes to that little embie of yours. Try and keep busy (nothing to strenuous or stressful - shopping can be quite good) and good luck         

Swallow...welcome back hon'... sorry to hear about your hair analysis results. I never had one...it would be interesting to know how many people have had the test and how many people have high levels...it may be from pollution?
Shelly...So great your first scan went well fingers crossed for your 9 week         

Gribbie...How's it going hon?  

Dolphin...Yes the drugs can make it hard to trust your body but I would say queasiness, faintness, and tiredness are all good signs...Good luck babe  

DWR...How're you doing?

Sima and Shemonkey...Welcome to the thread   

AFM...God does this waiting never end?! Didn't sleep a wink last night from worry. Had to get up and make a horlicks and watch a documentary on Brunell so my tossing and turning wouldn't disturb DH. Couldn't go to work this morning but might go in this afternoon. Not that I'll be any use to anyone. Think tomorrow is D-Day...mabey wednesday...trying to stay positive.

Love to all and thank you for all your support   

Poll x


----------



## ceci.bee

poll good luck with your results hun I totally empathise with the late night tv to distract from the tossing and turning! am thinking of you and you have a 99% chance of a good outcome - much better odds than IVF!      

KDB am well jealous of you going to Corsica have always wanted to go and the best way to get your body in gear for your upcoming cycle. I totally understand waiting to get your bloods done after your holiday - enjoy and relax. If you have the DR drugs already and are staying on the same protocol then you can just call them on day 1 - but may be worth phoning the nurses to cross check you have everything you need. Am also well up for a meet up would be lovely to put faces to names  

AuntieM - love your kittens they are so cute. Ours are brother and sister and now 5 years old and adorable - fur babies are so helpful and cute to give all your love to. I am pleased you are distracted from your tx by them, and all the omens look good!

Dolphin my cycle bud how are you doing? my 2ww is draaaaaaaaaging - am sure you are the same!          for us both

ZL a girl that is wonderful news am thrilled for you - also was thinking all the babies on this thread would be boys   

Dijaf hope your cycle is going well hun now and you have relaxed a bit - do you have a hypnosis CD to listen to? I have found mine invaluable

Sweetdreams hope you are not on here because you are having a lovely relaxing holiday away with DH and then off to the US for a bit v exciting enjoy and get strong for more tx where you will get your BFP!

Swallow I have also debated about doing hair analysis - I am not sure how helpful it is, but I guess gives you a good guide - but I think the blood levels are most important as they are the ones that might affect your embie - maybe worth having a chat to the nurses about??

Gribbie hun hope you are ok  - when are you going for your next cycle??

Shelly hun hope you are ok

AFM - in the last 24 hours have been having hot flushes v weird and feeling sweaty even when it is not hot outside. I posted on the 2ww board about it and two girls (including our own lovely livityK) said they had flushes associated with a BFP so that boosted my PMA a lot    but still too scared to get excited and have another 9 days to go................

lots of love and hugs to all
C


----------



## Djaf

Mes chères amies,

*Fozi *: Thank you for your message. I can't remember if I send you back my answer on Saturday. I can't find it anywhere. I hope you had a nice week-end and your scan went well this morning.

*Shelly, Zoe, Kdb, DWR, Ceci-bee *: thanks to your reassurance about CRGH's staff competence. I now focus on what is the more important aspect of the tx. Stressing about people attitude is just counter productive.

*Polly*: I don't know how to say how I feel for you.
It had been really moving to read your message. It shows the treatment is only the beginning of a very long path

Actually reading the messages on the FF site, I realised how much I have to learn to cope with this rollercoaster.

Concerning my tx : the last 3 days I have been every morning to the clinic for scan and blood test. The EC should happen this week. I try to stay calm.

I subscribe to kdb's idea of an face-to-face chat.

Send you loads of   

XX 

Djaf


----------



## fozi

Hello All,

Sima and Shemonkey-    A warm welcome to you both. hope that you find this thread as invaluable as i have. 

Polly-      for your results keeping fingers crosssed for you.

Ceci- the hot flushes are such a nuisance, i felt like a grease ball the whole time when i was on my 2ww    hope you are not suffering too much and are takking things easy at home.   

Dolphin- hope you are doing ok. sending you        on your 2ww.

Swallow- welcome back, glad that you have benefitted from a break from treatment, sometimes it works wonders just not having to think about it for a little while. good luck with your next cycle.

Kdb- when i took a break from treatment i called the clinic a day or two before my cycle started........ but seeing as you are ready to go with the meds i think your idea of calling on your first day is fine.

Djaf- hope that you are feeling less stressed with your cycle. sending you lots of      and calming vibes.   

Zoelouise- congratulations! wonderful news!

  to AuntieM, Shelly and anyone i have missed.


AFm- am on a bit of a downer im afraid. after having a short break to amsterdam over the wkend with dh who was there with work, i was feeling much more positive and relaxed and also my lining seems to be the best it has since i started ivf. 
but had my scan this morning and although there are quite a few follies (between 8-11, cant remember exact number) only 4 of them seem to be getiing on with things as they should. the others are just mooching about.    so this potentially means there may only be 4 eggs collected.  
I just feel so down....................... all this stress, the bloating like a blowfish which i have been suffering from, the hideous injections and steriods... and money......... all for what?  my last fresh cycle left us with 5-6  topgrade blastos, so my disappointment stems form comparing that collection to this one coming up.
I know that it's not the qauntity but quality that counts, but am just so tearful, cant seem to summon up any motivation.   

sorry to sound so miserable, certainly dont want it to reflect on any one else'd mood.
just going to go and wait for them to call to let me know if i take the pregnyl tonight or tomrrow. have another scan tomorrow morning, not looking forward to that.

Love Fozi


----------



## Djaf

Hello Fozi.

We are definitively cycle buddies! I am waiting the same type of phone call.

I have just 8 follicles (or eggs, don't know) and am not sure if their size is right for the EC. But it needs only one good one to have a healthy baby.
Remember ignorance can be bliss.

As I say before I read lots of message on FF site. I found a thread titled "5 eggs" (http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=243202.0 ).
If it could help you to not worry too much&#8230;

Let's relax during the few hours before the call.

Big hug
XX
Djaf


----------



## Shelly_

Fozi - I was totally stressed about EC - although I seemed to have about 12 follies, 3 were growing super quick, 2 a little more slowly and the others (as you say) were just mooching about. At my last scan before EC, a number of these were still quite small .... around half were around 10 or 12 mm, however they had to trigger as the 3 quickies were already 25mm. I think I thought I'd get 6 eggs - however I ended up with 13 mature ones! I think this means that they didn't count all my follies during the scan and the slow starters really caught up after the trigger injection. Please don't feel too down - you're in exactly the same situtation as I was and I ended up with blasts and a BFP!


----------



## ceci.bee

fozi hun am sure you will get some lovely eggs and hope you take heart from shelly am thinking of you and sending         and               

Dijaf also                for your EC

lots of love
C


----------



## Djaf

Hello Ceci.bee,

Thank you for you positive thoughts.

I read again the instructions in case of EC. I did not book an scan for tomorrow , I wonder if I should have. Ceci did you have a scan the day before the EC? 

And OMG   , don’t have a dressing grown and I am ashamed of my sleepers.
Got to do a bit of shopping obviously. It will get me out of home and keep me busy.

Love to all   and specially for my cycle buddy Fozy  .

Djaf


----------



## ceci.bee

Dijaf they don't ususally scan you after they trigger you, as you will be scanned while they are doing EC anyway to get to the follies so don't worry. Enjoy your shopping and am sure you will end up being the most glam woman there tomorrow in your new PJ's and dressing gown. Defo take slippers as otherwise you have to wear the horrible plastic clogs that are really sweaty.

Good luck!
xx


----------



## Zoelouise

Fozi- Positive energy!!! How many eggs would you like? Focus on that number and on growing big juicy follies... too late to look back at other cycles, _this_ is the one that counts, this is the one you can positively affect    a few more steps hunny and your chicklets will be in the good ol' CRGH incubator  im sending juicy egg thoughts your way 

Djaf- you too! Focus on one step at a time and growing those follies  good luck with the 'phone call' this week!

Polly- youre so brave  an amazing girl. Thinking of you for good results 

Thank you everyone for your good wishes... it means alot  ... and kdb- would like to meet up very much, as long as noone minds the bump coming too (obv!).... i know i would have found it hard and completely understand if im better not coming  kisses all x


----------



## fozi

Hello lovely Ladies   

I cant tell you how much your lovely messages mean to me.

Djaf- i read the link you posted, it has helped a lot! dont worry about not having a dressing gown. its not a complete must. all the other times i have packed a massive bag with dressing gown and slippers etc, but half the time i didnt even need my dressing gown, spent most of the time sleeping after the sedation of ec and then the rest of the time going to the bathroom   . I would say even if you have a pair of flip flops, thats more than enough.  i use mine after my slippers went missing when i came out of ec! The lovely, but slightly crazy nurse, Rita ended up finding them in the mattress of my bed and posted them to someone else!     just think, we might even be in for our egg collection together!   

Shelly- thank you!    wow, 13 mature eggs! thats really great. i too am hoping the trigger will encourage the tohers an give them a kick up the backside!   

Ceci-    thanks for your    vibes.

Zoelouise- am thinking juicy thoughts as i type    . Please dont say that you shouldnt come an ff meet up. you have shared your incredible journey with us and we all know how much you have been through to get to where you are now. I think from my own point of view, if i found it too hard, (whilst having treatment)then i would take the decision not come and perhaps come another time, but i certainly wouldnt expect you not to go and neither would any of the other lovely ladies!    

Love Fozi


----------



## kdb

Zoe, I love your posts  Really hope you are still around to chat when I'm cycling! You're like our very own personalised positive visualisation CD!! Just brilliant  And you *must* come along to the meet-up... would love to see your bump.

Fozi, Djaf...



Girls - thanks for the info about re-starting cycling - post-holiday I will pull together all my test results and send to Dr S__b to i) show healthy TSH levels, and ii) confirm my revised protocol (addition of prednisolone due to thyroid ABs). Will ask him to call me to discuss, then go from there on CD1.

Ooops better scoot, heading into town for dinner @ Wahaca with a friend visiting from NZ and am a bit late already!

Byeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee xoxo


----------



## Guest

Thanks sooo much for your help the other day   I was thinking round about the 8000 mark so that sounds about right   

Hey kdb!!!!!!!! How are you honey?   Yep, another -ive cycle for us, am hoping a change of clinic to the CRGH will do the trick   Do you think it's a good move? have only read/heard good things about them, did consider the ARGH but they just seem too intense for me... won't be cycling again until January though   

Anyway, thanks again for your help   

She  xxx


----------



## Lollypop72

Hi girls,

Just wanted all of you to be the first to share our good news that the test has come back normal for chromosomes 21,18, & 13. 
21 is down's syndrome so looks like we are in the clear. We have to wait for the full results which will be another 2 weeks and could throw up something else but it is pretty unlikely to be down's. We have another scan in 2 weeks as they wanted to check the markers again to make sure they are improving. 
Thank you all for your support. It means so much and really helps to get through the hard times...   

Shemonkey...CRGH is a great choice and you have a great chance with them  

Fozi...it ain't pretty what we have to go through...I'm sure your follies are fine...You don't need loads and I think it is better not to compare cycles. My first cycle I produced loads of follies from both ovaries and ended up having OHSS and a miscarriage...This cycle I only produced 6 follies on my right ovary and now I'm 13 weeks pg so go figure...Also you can get more than one egg from each follies so don't worry and stay positive.      

ZL...I think you should definately come...yes I would tend to agree seeing pg ladies when you're cycling or having failed tx isn't great (we have all been there...) but seeing ladies who got pg through IVF with the same difficult fertility issues can be a beacon of hope and encoragement that everything we put ourselves through will eventually get us where we want to be. x

Djaf...Don't think I ever got to wear my dressing gown even though I brought mine... just their lovely hospital gown...but definately take slippers. I think I had my last scan 2 days before EC...they will tell you if you need one. Good luck    

Ceci...Fingers crossed for you my dear     ...and thanks  

Poll x


----------



## livity k

Hooray Polly! That is just the best news, so happy for you and DH,  

Big hello's to everyone else, 

Just to say would be up for a meet up, let me know when,

Will write more soon, 

Kate x


----------



## fozi

Just a quick hello.....................

 Polly-   hurray!! so glad that the results came back good! what a huge relief for you. fingers crossed for your next results, but am sure all will be fine. 

Thank you for your lovely message.
i had no idea you could get more than one egg from each follie (i think thats where my preferenceto stay ignorant has now bit me on the bottom!    ) that has cheered me up a bit!


Am booked in for EC on wednesday with my lovely cycle buddy Djaf. 
going to have a lie in tomorrow as dont have to go in for a scan which is good.

Night night.   
Fozi


----------



## kdb

Kate - good to hear from you! Will work out some potential dates with the girls and let you know - would be fab to see you again xoxo

Polly..... fantastic!!!!!!!!!!! What a big relief for you and your DH!! 


Fozi - glad you're feeling more reassured - enjoy your sleep-in this morning, and good luck for Wednesday!

Djaf - hope you've still got the positive mental attitude happening  Good luck for tomorrow!!

Ceci, Dolphin... still thinking of your both xoxoxoxo


Happy Tuesday to everybody else - Shemonkey, I have pm'd you


----------



## ceci.bee

Polly am so relieved for you that is brilliant - really hope you can relax now and enjoy the rest of your pg  

Fozi and Dijaf good luck for your EC's on Wed, and hope for some lovely mature eggies for both of you. You both sound more relaxed now which is fab and will be thinking of you both              

hi to everyone else have a great day - nothing to say from my end except the waiting is dragging!
lots of love
C


----------



## kdb

Hi Cec - just read your diary and it reminded me to ask re; post-ET bloods - are these only for progesterone, to check the supplements are doing their job?  Do they check levels of anything else?  thx


----------



## kdb

Ok, just read back more and saw your post about Toy Story and your DH    

And, when in October are you leaving?  Will we get to meet you before you head off to deepest darkest .....?


----------



## dolphin17

hi girls

*Polly - *that's fantastic news, so pleased and relieved for you 

*Fozi & Djaf *- good luck for EC on Wednesday, hope you both get lots of lovely eggs 

*Ceci -  * for my cycle bud, as you say, the 2ww is dragging  not too much longer now...

*kdb - *i think a meetup sounds lovely, will def come along if I can x

hi to *Zoe, kate, Jenny, shemonkey, shelley *and anyone I've accidentally missed

AFM i'm really struggling with my PMA yesterday and today   ... I'm going away for a few days now with my parents (not v exciting just down to essex, no offence anyone living in essex!) so will have limited access to pc altho can see posts on my phone (not technically knowledgeable enough to know how to post from my phone tho  ) - take care everyone and hope to catch up on the weekend



love dolphin xxx


----------



## Djaf

Good Morning,

*Polly*: I am so glad for the good news  . Your strength impressed me and, in a certain way, made me stronger. I have to prepare myself to much more than what I experienced.

Congratulations *Zoe *for your little girl. 
Your advice of getting one step at a time is exactly what I need. I can't help it I got spontaneously worried.  I can swear I don't do it on purpose! I suppose it is the fact to stay at home alone. I have to much time to think about things and I end up over drown.

*Kdb *: I keep up my positive attitude, looking at the bright side. As you could read in my previous message, I don't know if my follicles are big enough or if they are just enough. I take care of them : lots of milk, Brazilian nuts, pumpkin seeds. I shall take the public transport today instead of my bike (whereas I do enjoy to cycle). I may watch Shrek this afternoon and treat myself with some chocolate. 
Shrek is not well known to relax but I love it. 

*Fozi *: we would meet up tomorrow. You might recognize me I would be the only women with brand new slippers and dressing gown. I PM you more details.

The EC would happen on Wednesday morning (tomorrow, yes, tomorrow) and for me it is a great news because on the 1st IVF , we did not get to that point.
This morning, I woke up at 0600 and could not get back to sleep. I realise that my DP and I are so worried of another failure that we have plan absolutely nothing. As far as I am concerned, I just could have not thought of the next weeks up to yesterday. With your support I feel better, stronger to think forward. But not too much, just one step at a time.

Dolphy, Shelly, Gribbie, Ceci-bee and all the nice Fertility Friends . hope to see you soon,  
Enjoy the fabulous sunny Tuesday.

Love and       
Djaf

PS : Dolphin just read your message. being busy help to not think too much and Essex is not that bad


----------



## fozi

Hello!

Dolphin- why are you down hun?    sorry that your pma is low sending you lots of                    and a big   

Ceci- i wish i could do something to stop the 2ww feel like its dragging. if onyl there was a little bubble which we could float off in (with no time zone of course    ) and then we could land just before our otd.   

Djaf- i love shrek! in fact i adore all those animated films. i am actually like a child when a new one comes out..... love them! (although i did end up sniffing a great deal during the first 15minutes of "Up"....... the story line pulled too many heart strings!) . You will be the sparkliest (if thats a word!    ) lady in theatre tomorrow. hope you have a relaxing evening, at least we dont have any injections to do tonight.   


  Kdb, Zoe, Shemonkey, Shelly, Livity k and all lovely FF'ers.

Love Fozi


----------



## Nicki M

Hi everyone.....its been a while since i posted as my cycle wasnt going very well as i only had 6 follicles and only 4 looked a decent size.....found it difficult to cope with and kind of retreated into my cave.  


Have been catching up with all your news these past couple of days though and i am so thrilled to see that Shelly you have a lovely BFP!!!!!  congratulations!


Ceci and Dolphin - am sure we must have crossed paths in the clinic at some point as i think you are a couple of days ahead of me on the 2ww.....     for you both that you get a lovely big BFP   


Polly - i have been reading your posts and so so relieved to hear your results have come back okay - that must be a huge relief for you.


Fozi and djaf:  hope egg collection went well today and you are now home with your feet up and resting.


KDB:  i just had my 7 day post ec blood test today - they test progesterone and full blood count. Have a lovely holiday in Corsica - supposed to be beautiful.....good timing to go now and come back and start your next treatment - you will be nice and relaxed!


Hello to all the lovely ladies with bumps - they must be getting quite nice and big now!!!!


AFM:  By some miracle they managed to get 9 mature eggs in the end which were thrilled with, but they decided to icsi only 4 and ivf the rest and none of the ivf ones worked.....so we only had 4 and only 2 of those divided so they were put back on day 2 - Mr Serhal's words were "they are not the best quality i've seen"....!!!!!!  anyway...now praying.     However today they told me my progesterone levels were 14 when they were expecting to be around 100......am obviously in mental break down mode convinced it cant have worked then.....have to go back up tomorrow for gestone injections - has anyone else had this happen  Not feeling at all positive now.....surely it means that my womb lining is thin which wont support an embryo trying to inbed right now ?  Any input greatly received as beside myself with worry.....


lots of love and again - sorry for lurking in the background during the treatment - i felt a bit of  a failure.....
xx


----------



## fozi

Hi Nicki

I am sorry that you have been feeling so down. Have to say that i know how you feel.  sometimes its just so hard to cope with the ups and downs of treatment and up until recently, i also just retreated into my own bubble and just wanted to stay there.
Didnt want to just read your post and go without telling you that i know of at least 3 ladies who didnt have the quality of embies they were hoping for at the time of ET and they went on to achieve their dream BFPs. 
You MUSNT ever think of yourself as a failure. dont even consider it. you have been through so much and other people who havent had experience of treatment have no idea just how much emotional and physical strength is needed. it plays havoc on our emotions.
I do have to say when i was given the treatment schedule this time round i was soooooooo relieved to see that they call us in for bloods and progest level check after the ET rather than just leave us to wallow for the 2ww.  I dont want to give you false hope, but you must try and summon up your strength and refuse to believe that this cycle has not worked.  as you said, you will go in tomorrow for gestone, which is really supposed to help. when you are in tomorrow let them know of your worries and you could also ask them what else they might do to help.
I know this sounds so obvious and i hope i havent babbled on too much    . i have been in your position and it would have been so much more bearable if they did these recall bloods after ET in my previous cycles, so you def have an advantage.
Really feel for you and am sending you lots of                                            dont give up!    also sending you some anti worry vibes. 

love Fozi


----------



## ceci.bee

Nicky hun        totally understand retreating into a cave. I am sorry your cycle has not gone as well as had hoped but still you have two lovely embies. It is the oestrogen that makes your lining thick and then the progesterone that maintains it, they would not have gone ahead with the IVF if your lining was not good enough. Good job they picked up the low progesterone and you are now on gestone and keeping all       on the go for your OTD. The gestone is not too bad you get used to it and hope you have to do it for the next 10-12 weeks   . totally want to echo Fozi about NOT being a failiure in any way!!!!

Fozi and Dijaf good luck tomorrow       

Dolphin I totally understand the lack of PMA and have sent you a PM - I think it is normal in the middle of the 2ww and then full blown anxiety will kick in later in the week/weekend - I am not sure what to do over the bank holiday except try not to pee on a stick!   

love to all
C


----------



## Nicki M

Thank you Fozi and ceci bee for your kind words - which made me burst into tears......kindness does that doesnt it.....anyway - thank you.....just want to get up to London first thing tomorrow and get injecting...!


----------



## AuntieM

Nicki - I had low progesterone - 34 - and had to have gestone too. I was distraught and was convinced it was all over. The nurse who called me didn't really reassure me so I rang the out of hours number in a right flap and luckily Dr A as at the end and put my mind right at ease. I do believe its another thing CRGH do which sets them apart an gives us all the best possible chance.  Good luck with the Gestone - I had to get my DH to inject me - think he quite liked it tho and made him feel more involved. Also you are not failing - we have all had dark days you just need to focus on the here and now and keep sending lots of PMA to the bundle of cells getting snuggly in your tummy. Take care xx

Fozi + Djaf - GOOD LUCK with your collections tomorrow - I loved the sedation!! The ward nurse Rita is a hoot - hope you both have a good nights sleep and yay for no injections tonight!!

Polly - so pleased to read your test results honey - I shouted out a little yay in my office for you! Hope you have a relaxed time from now on xx

Kdb - would love to have a meet up - I've not been to one yet - end sept early Oct sounds good.  Think the girls put you right with the blood tests - I also had FBC a week after starting Clexane to check all ok.

Zoe - woiuld love to meet you and bump! Xx

Ceci + dolphin - keep the faith ladies here's some more PMA PMA PMA xxxxxx

Typing on my blackberry and fingers now have cramp!! Happy evenings ladies xxxxx


----------



## wardkal

Hello ladies

I haven’t posted in what feels like ages but have been avidly reading about everyone’s progress.

Polly – I’m so pleased to hear your recent tests came back with good news, you must feel very relieved. And Shelly – very glad to hear your news as well. I’ve been thinking of you both.

DWR – hope you’re feeling ok, so pleased for you getting your long awaited BFP – CRGH certainly seem be doing something right at the moment! 

Fozi & Djaf – best of luck for your EC tomorrow, hope you get lots of lovely little eggs.

Ceci, Dolphin, Nicki – I’m keeping everything crossed for you & hoping you all have happy news at the end of your 2ww.

KDB – have a wonderful holiday in Corsica, we went a couple of years ago, it’s such a lovely place. Where are you staying, we were in Calvi. Not sure if you’re completely off the booze but we had some delicious Rose Gris wine – really crisp & dry & actually grey in colour. Regretted not bringing some back as they don’t seem to export it.

Zoe – congrats on your pink bump, can’t believe you’re halfway through already!

Auntie M – I’ve been avidly following your posts re your FET (see below for my AFM). I may PM you if that’s ok to discuss linings! Am also very jealous of your new kittens, they look like adorable, cheeky little things.

So who have I missed? I had so much to catch up on. Hello to Kate, Gribbie, Swallow, Mrs CC & everyone else xx.

AFM – so after my first cycle was abandoned due to lining issues & the second didn’t even start because my FSH was 21, I wasn’t too optimistic about the third attempt. FSH had gone down to 14 which I thought would be too high but they said I could have a go – maybe they’re slightly more lenient for those of us doing natural cycle? Anyway my one follicle (oh how I’d love to get lots of follies like some of you do!) had a growth spurt very early on & they were convinced I’d ovulate spontaneously but amazingly they managed to collect the egg last Thursday. Even more surprising since I’d been told my eggs would be poor quality, it fertilised & divided perfectly so on Sat morning we had a top grader! They like to put them back on day 2 with natural cycle but sadly I still have major lining issues (only 6mm on day 11) so we decided to freeze it. We now have to decide between a medicated FET or a hysteroscopy followed by another natural cycle. Apparently neither option is better than the other so I think we might try the FET first, purely from a cost point of view (worked out last night we’ve spent £6.5k so far since we joined CRGH in Feb - eek). Am actually very worried that we’ll never sort out the lining as I think I may have suffered from this for several years now but we have our solitary little embie waiting for us in the freezer so I’m determined to do everything I can! I know it’s only one & we’re still a long, long way from a BFP but we felt very proud of ourselves when the embryologist told us it was a good’un!

Love to all.

Kaz xx


----------



## AuntieM

Wardkal - Its so frustrating to have done all the hard work with your follies then have the lining let you down - I really understand and pls do PM me hun. xx


----------



## Zoelouise

Polly- Phew!    Thats really great news, it was very brave of you to go through all this and you totally deserve to have a restful 6 months to come! What is your EDD? Wil you find out the flavour?   

Dolphin- dont give in yet...  the tww is totally the hardest bit though, i agree. Hang in there hunny!

Djaf and Fozi    for todays EC!! Sending plentiful egg vibes your way    Come on follies! Cant wait to hear how it went   

Nicki- my cycle buddie had only two eggs and had a day 2 transfer due to quality concerns and she is currently 19 weeks pg    you honestly cannot tell!

Wardkal- Congratulations on your perfect frostiebaby!    CRGH are getting really good at FET's these days it seems! I remember being told on day 13 of stimms that my lining was the 'wrong texture' and bursting into tears    i still dont really understand what that was all about... is there a minimum thickness scientifically for implantation? I would say probably just some lining is what you need and once the embie is burying-in, the lining plumps up more (if you see what i mean)        My hypnotherapist told me to invisage my lining like a big thick duvet (!) to help me visualise something positive    


AuntieM, kdb, kate, ceci   

afm- we had our fetal echocardiogram yesterday by a very kind and reassuring doctor and our little girl is just fine, with no heart problems - we even got to see her aortic valve opening and closing    We were able to get a glimpse of her face too which was absolutely amazing   

Love to all my girls Zx


----------



## sweetdreams73

Zoelouise - glad all great with your little girl, huge relieve for you and DH, must be amazing seeing her face   x  

ward - oh how frustrating for you     .  Dont give up CRGH are fab they are really good at getting great results. Have they discussed what they are going to put you on for thickening your lining... My lining is often too thin and Dr A has said that Vitamin E, Aspirin, Prognova, Viagra  ,cyclogest and gestone injections are all great at getting lovely juicy lining and helping with implantation.. good luck      it will all be ok x  

kdb - would love to meet up with you and the girlie's, end of Sept beginning of Oct is good for me, will be having dummy embryo transfer, hycosy and down regging so as long as feeling all ok count me in.  x

Dolphin - 2ww is horrible hope it goes quick for you, have a nice break away and      for your OTD x  

ceci - hope 2ww going quick for you sweetie           its a lovely BFP for you on 28th, I will be away on holiday but thinking of you lots     xxx

Djaf -       for your EC today and a great number of lovely embies

Fozi -       for your EC today and a great number of lovely embies too

Nicki - don't give up hun       for a lovely BFP for you on OTD, hope gestone injections are all ok     

polly - thats fab news about the results huge relieve for you    so glad all seems ok     that all great for your next scan 

kate - lovely to hear from you be great to see you again (xmas was when I met you last  ) and your bump at the meet up x  

shemonkey - CRGH are fab you are in great hands     all goes great for you 

lots of     to everyone else

AFM -  Had some very sad news on Tuesday, my lovely brother in law just got the results of his karotyping genetic tests and he sadly has exactly the same 2 translocations and 1 x inversion that my DH has, so very gutted for him  , was so hoping it was just a one off with my DH and he was going to be clear... he is going to book a SA and then an apt with genetic specialist but as he has "inversion" aswell as 2 x translocations so it makes it far more complicated and serious so I am sure they will say the same as they did for us that its very unlikely of getting a normal healthy baby and amazingly expensive with TESE, IVF & ICIS and PGD to try with such small chance of success rates so more than likely donor route or adoption for him too.. he is not in a relationship at the moment but still a huge shock for him...  my father in law is now finally agreeing to getting tested too, so be interesting to see what his results are. 

I am off in a few hours to New York, my lovely brother has offered to pay for me to fly out and stay with him in his apartment for 9 days (as he works and lives out there at the moment) so very kind and sweet of him, really looking forward to a week away and seeing the sights and spending some time with my lovely brother. DH is staying at home looking after our furbaby, I will miss DH loads he is very jealous and wishes he could come too, but he cant take time off work right now with work commitments and we are trying to save money for our IVF cycle...

lots of love
sweetdreamsxxxxx


----------



## Lollypop72

Hello darlings,

Jenny...have a wonderful time in New York...I love it! It's got to be one of the best cities in the world. Go to Grimaldis in Brooklyn for traditional pizza and walk back to Manhattan over the Brooklyn bridge at night it's a really NY thing to do.

Kaz...Are you having accupuncture? It really helps with your lining...I'm sure it's what helped me get a lovely thick lining. Ideally you should start 3 months before ET but I'm sure any accupuncture should be helpful.

Djaf and Fozi...           Good luck with EC today girls...hope you get lots of lovely eggs. (Fozi yes I was quite surprised when I got 10 eggs from 6 follies!)

Zoe...So glad your baby girl is doing so well. Bet you can't wait to meet her.  We should find out what sex our baby is when we get the results back in 2 weeks. I'm quite excited.

Ceci and Dolphin...I have eveything crossed for both of you. Sending lots of pg vibes your way    
- Dolphin honey Essex isn't that bad! I know how hard the 2WW is especially if you've been disappointed before. Just do anything to take your mind of it...crap telly is the antidote to just about any anything.

Nicki hon'...Never ever ever feel like a failure. Fertility treatment is the hardest thing a person can ever go through...It seems to be a never ending roller-coaster of highs and lows. I know it's difficult to stay positive but sometimes it's the PMA that makes all the difference. Good luck with the gestone injections the should really help boost those levels. Keeping everything crossed for you hon'  

Auntie M...Thank you darling for all your support.   How're you?

Kate...How's your bump coming along?

Kdb, Shemonkey, Shelly, and everybody else lots of love   


Poll x


----------



## Belief78

Hi All,

I'm a newbie on this forum and with the help of Ceci-bee I have managed to find the CRGH forum. 
Dh and I are due to go for a TESE at CRGH, dental hospital in Sept with Dr Ralph. 

We are currently in the process of booking our accommodation. does anyone know of cost effective hotels in the area, we previously stayed at the travelodge near King cross station an that was really costly.

Many thanks in advance.

Belief XX


----------



## wardkal

Hi girls

Thanks for much for your messages of support & kind words. It really helps to keep my PMA!

Zoe - my lining on ET day was just 6mm & they want to see at least 8mm for a transfer. Dr Claire said it wouldn't be fair on a good quality embie to put it back in a thin lining which I thought was quite sweet! I have a couple of deep red coloured cushions at home on the sofa so they are my lining visualisation aids! Very pleased to hear your echocardiogram went well - amazing to see the little one's face.

Sweetdreams - thanks for sharing the list of things you took to help with your lining. They had me on Viagra, Asprin & Estraderm patches from day 8 but I obviously need quite a bit more than that to get me plumped up! Sorry to hear the news about your brother in law, what a blow for him. I hope you have a fab time in the big apple!

Polly - yes I've been having acupuncture for 6 months now but I haven't really seen much difference at all in terms of blood flow/lining. So I'm not sure if I'm just one of those people who doesn't respond to acupuncture or if my practitioner isn't that good - although he's very well qualified & registered with all the relevant bodies & gets good testimonials. Anyway, I've switched to a lady who's been doing it for 18 years & helped a friend get pregnant so we'll see.

Belief - welcome to a lovely forum. I'm afraid I can't help with accommodation advice but I know some of the girls can. I think Gribbie knows of some places so I'm sure she'll be on soon to help out!

Have a good evening ladies.

Kaz xx


----------



## fozi

Evening all

Apologies in advance, a quick "me"post am still rather groggy from today.

Welcome to Belief- wishing you all the success with your treatment. so glad you found us, this is a great place to find solace during the rollercoaster of treatments!   

went in for EC today- Rita was on top form she is just sooooo funny and slightly loopy!    i feel sorry for new patients when they meet her for the first time, they come in saying "hello, i am so and so" and she says "WHHHHOOO are you?!!, right well, go and sit on that bed over there!" but she is lovely.
they managed by some miracle to squeeze out 7 eggies. am totally pooping myself now waiting for the call tomorrow.         . the stress is neverending!   

Djaf- was so lovely to see you today- hoe you were ok, didnt want to bombard you with too much conversation, but was thinking of you the whole time. (have pm'd you)   

catch up with all you lovely ladies when i am feeling a bit more human.

  to all
Love Fozi


----------



## fozi

Nicky- how are you doing my lovely? am thinking of you and sending lots of                your way.   

Fozi


----------



## kdb

Nicky, welcome back honeybee 

Belief  and welcome! As Kaz mentioned, Gribbie found some good accommodation near the clinic - I think it might have been an apartment?

Foz and Djaf      I can't wait to meet Rita - she sounds like a real character!

xoxo

*Girly whirlies -* just a quickie post from me as DH is home from Turkey so must go do some bonding - although he has a cold so I won't be getting *too* close. Also had a mad day yesterday, all a bit of a blur really as I was offered a promotion at work, totally out of the blue - would be v stressful though (managing six people  ) and TTC must take priority for the next 3-6 months.

ANyway, what I need to post is some dates for the *meet-up* so we can get a couple of options pencilled in our diaries before I take off on Saturday. So far I have a 'yay' from:


 1. Djaf
2. Zoe
3. Polly
4. Kate
5. Dolphin
6. AuntieM
7. Jenny
8. kdb

The more the merrier though  Don't feel shy if you're undecided - I was a bit nervous before the first meet-up but honestly, once we start chatting it just never stops!  I will email the girls who haven't posted for a while, eg, Redberries, AuntyBetty, etc and invite them as well.

Sooooo in terms of days / dates:

w/c Monday 20th Sept -> I can't do Sun 26th but fine the rest of the week
w/c Monday 27th Sept -> any time
w/c Monday 4th Oct -> any time
w/c Monday 11th Oct -> can't do the weekend (going cat- / house-sitting again!!)
 Weds / Thurs or the weekends suit me best but I am v flexible to fit in with everyone else 

Let me know if there are any dates you *can't* do from those weeks - all treatment-dependent of course, for those of us who will be cycling  

Also if you have a preference for weeknight dinner, coffee, or weekend brunch / lunch etc.

Phew ok that post took me longer than it should have! And it's a damn mess too, sorry!
Best be off   xoxo


----------



## swallow

All - thanks so much for all your lovely support!   I really can't do this without all your girls!


Quick update on the mercury and also for those who are interested in the issue.


CRGH nurse said that she will ask the doctor. If it was a problem, she will call me back. So far, she hasn't. My GP took my blood for test, but the result won't be back until mid next week. My dentist suggested me to replace the filling. However, he stresses that scientists are still debating about whether this minute amount of mercury in the silver filling pose any health risk. Also, he really doubts that I will have detectable amount of mercury in my blood. We will find out next week.


To be honest, I almost regret that I've done the hair analysis. It gave me so much anxiety regarding the mercury issue. Unless the blood test shows a problem, all those anxiety was so unnecessary! I know that I'm psychologically vulnerable to anything related to fertility. I feel that I could really do with one less worry, if it's not necessary!   


I'm still slowly catching up with everybody's news.... Just a couple personal below.


Kaz - your little paragraph regarding your embi brought tears into my eyes! I really love that you feel so proud of the embi. We are on this very very long fertility journey. Being able to be proud of every little step we achieve provides us with a lot of positive energy we need to go further. I have to learn this from you!   


Polly - it's such a wonderful news about your CSV test! I'm so happy for you!   


Zoe - congrats on the girl!    I sometimes wonder as well wether I would wish a boy or a girl.    I heard that there is more chance they got the boys wrong than girls, because when it was too tiny, the doctors can mistaken some other things for that one piece of identifying organ.    Maybe you just need to buy everything green!


Sorry that I have to miss out so many others! sending lots of      to everybody.


Swallow


----------



## AuntieM

*Fozi* -    Well done on your lucky 7!! Thats great. Try not to worry too much about the phone call tomorrow, one day at a time honey and focus your energies on thinking lots of fertilising and dividing thoughts      

*Djaf* - Hope you are ok and your EC went well.     

*Belief* - Welcome to the thread!! Sorry I cant help you out with accommodation but there are a couple of ladies travel into London and stay in hotels/flats who might be able to give you a few pointers. Good luck with the TESE    

*Sweetdreams* - Sure you are somewhere over the Atlantic now (lucky you I  NYC!!) Hope you have a fab time ith your bro. How very sad about your bro-in-law's results must be quite a shock for him  

Nicki - Hope you are getting on OK with the Gestone - it helps to warm the vials before you use them (some ladies put them in their bra for few mins!) and then rub the injection site afterwards to stop it getting too lumpy!

*Ceci* - Hope you're are doing ok and you still have lots of PMA floating around - when do you test?       

*Dolphin* - you too        Hope you are chilling at your parents place 

*Kaz* - I have always struggled with thin lining, since my first IUI. Never really got over 8mm. I'll see on Friday whether the patches, pills and Vit E have helped this time round     If not I guess they try Viagra. Did you notice any side effects from the Viagra?!

*kdb* - Well done for getting sorted with the meet-up! I cant do weekends of 25/26th Sept or 2/3rd Oct or Mon 27th Sept (someones **ouch** 37th birthday.........) Prefer week nights but am easy. Enjoy your holidee - sounds lovely. xx

AFM - counting days till next lining scan on Friday, will be interesting to see what difference the extra drugs/Vits have done. Need to do lots more visualisation - like the cushion idea Kaz!


----------



## Lollypop72

Hi Girls just a quicky

RE: Class outing...  

w/c Monday 20th Sept -> Saturday 25th Sept suits me best (Weds or Thurs evenings are good)...other later dates may clash with our move to Brighton...has anyone got any objections?

Belief...Welcome to the thread. Sorry can't be very helpful on the accomodation from but some of the other girls maybe more help. Good luck  

Swallow...fingers crossed that your mercury levels are ok to go ahead.

Fozi...  YAY! 7 eggies that's fab! Will be sending them lots of positive growth vibes             

Kaz...keep staring at those pillows!  

Love 

Poll x


----------



## Nicki M

Thank you everyone for your kind words and support - it really helps.


Fozi:  well done with your eggs!!!! hopefully you will have a nice number fertilized tomorrow....it's horribly nervous waiting for that phone call     for you.


Djaf:  hope your egg collection went well too and you enjoy the rest that the drugs give you - best sleep i'd had in weeks after that!


Auntie M:  thank you for the tips on warming it up - the nurse did mine this morning and it didnt hurt - but get the feeling DH isnt going to be quite so good at it!  I hope your scan on Friday goes okay and your lining is thickening up.


Wardkal:  How frustrating that you get to that stage of such a good quality embryo and cant have it put back.....but at least they have frozen it and hopefully you can have it put back when your lining is better and you can give it the good chance it deserves.  I heard too about the clinic really has an amazing success rate with FETs so sending you lots of    that it all works out for you.


Zoelouise : so glad the echocardiogram was okay and she is fine - how lovely you got to see her face!!!  WOW!!!!!  Amazing moment!


Dolphin and Ceci: another day ticked off!!!  You dont have too long to go - keep away from the peesticks!!!  I was told to test a day early on 3 September....so am a bit behind you.    to both of you xxx


Hello to everyone else i've missed - apologies but have to rush and do my horrid clexane injections - hate them - cant get the needle in - they seem almost blunt.


lol
xxx


----------



## livity k

I can do the wed 22nd sept or thurs 23rd (and  probably others ) week nights are prob best for me, 

Sorry I am being so rubbish at personals at the moment- am thinking of everyone and reading up where people are, 

lots of love

Kate x


----------



## Zoelouise

just a quicky- kdb, thank you for organising this meet-up! Youre definately the girl for the job... so organised (i can see why you got a promotion you clever girl!!)    I can do any of the weeks you suggest, generally brunches/lunches are best for me on weekends as im more of a daytime person, especially now    but eves ok too...  i cant do 22nd though.. sorry! What a nightmare organising this!!    

Zxxx

ps- 7 eggies fozi!!! yay! grow chicklets, grow!


----------



## kdb

Thanks girls - so maybe Thursday 23 September then?  For an evening meal?

Zoe - you have our permission to bring a pillow and grandma rug (no! a slanket!!) if you want to fall asleep under the table   Kidding - it isn't likely to be a late one.

Suggestions for a venue most welcome..........   

Jenny, Djaf, Dolphin - can you do the 23rd?


----------



## Djaf

Hello Lovely ladies.

My brain was on "energy saving mode" these last 2 days in order any worrying activity. I have not been able to write anything, just able to read few of your messages.

Thanks to *AuntieM*, *Nicky* , *Ceci*, *Wardkal*, *Zoe*, *Sweetdreams*, *Super Lolly* and the others I may have missed for your support.

*Dolphin* : I hope you feel better. Send plenty of PMA . Look at your Mickael Miracle to feel better. I look at his photo to remind me that the difficult IVF journey is worthwhile.

*Belief78* : I have never been in an hotel in London, so I cannot really be sure of anyone. But I have seen plenty of hotels around Russell Square and on Tavistock Road, in a walking distance from the clinic (less then 0.5 mile).

*Kaz* : I send you lots of good vibes for your lining to get thicker and welcoming for your superstrong embryo.

*Kdb* :I am so impressed! You are a super woman. You manage to participate actively to this forum following the cycle of every one of us and get a promotion! I took me ages to read the threads and type my message and I have no job! Thank you so much for organising the meet up. I am pretty much available any date at any time.

Fozi : It was really nice to see you and I am sorry we could not discuss a bit. It was a pleasure and a relief to see your arriving : I was waiting since 5 minutes in the empty reception wondering where was the ward. When you arrived, you seemed to know everything and we (my DP and I, but the other couple too) followed you with obeisance.
It was difficult to know how to start a chat. First, I felt for our Dps. They looked like fishes out of water. And I did not know how long it will take before the EC. If I knew it would take so long I may have made an attempt for a quick chat. Anyway, I am sure we will meet up soon. (I will PM you soon).

As far as I am concerned,The EC went OK and I manage to produce 6 eggs. This morning, the embryologist (Katheryne , am not sure, a lovely lady) told me 2 got fertilized. the ET should happen tomorrow. I try to not think too much :repeating myself "ignorance is bliss", "one step at a time" and "2 eggs fertilized is better than zero".

One question : What is the deal with the aspirin. The doctor told me some studies say it helps, some others say it does not  . I have not taken aspirin for about 15 years as I was living in an area where you could get dengue haemorrhagic fever, Actually, you could not get it in a pharmacy. But the 75 mg dose is really light.
What do you think?

Loads of        for all of you,
Love,  

Djaf


----------



## Lollypop72

Thursday 23rd sounds like a plan...don't worry Zoe it won't be a late one... If we meet straight after work we can be home with a cup of cocoa by 9.30  

Anyone have an objection to the usual...Ping Pong?

Poll x


----------



## ceci.bee

Hi guys
Congrats to Fozi and Dijaf on your ECs - and Dijaf good luck for ET tomorrow! Fozi have you had the phone call yet today?          for both of you. Dijaf I think the aspirin is to stop mini clots in the lining to help implantation and as you say 75mg is a tiny dose - more likely in my head to be beneficial rather than harmful

KDB congrats on your promotion that is fab well done you!!! am sadly prob not going to be around on the 23rd but if I am I will come along

Beleif welcome over here you will find everyone fab and so helpful    good luck on your hotel search - I am sure your best bet is going to be one of the small hotels in Bloomsbury of whcih there are loads - or have you thought about a short term flat? we did that in NYC and it was much nicer to come home every day to a kitchen and a TV rather than just a hotel room.....

Dolphin hun hope you are ok in Essex and good luck for Sun/Mon         

Nicky also good luck for the 3rd          pleased you are feeling a bit better hun    

Polly,ZL and LivityK am so pleased you are all doing so well and sound so relaxed now in all your posts is fab am so happy for you all   

AuntieM am sending you lining vibes hun and love the duvet visualisation!    hope the scan goes well

hi to Shelly, Gribbie, swallow and everyone else I have forgotten sorry thinking of you all!

AFM PMA like Dolphin taking a bit of a nose dive, am tired and hormonal today and so fed up of waiting!!!!!

lots of love to all
C


----------



## kdb

Racing by again girls, sorry, v rude of me - need to get into town to see endo man @ 6pm.

The fabulous up the duff Redberries (   ) is joining us on the 23rd and has come up with some delicious sounding suggestions for a venue:

> Jamie Oliver has opened a new Jamie's Italian in Covent Garden, reasonably priced I think
> Polpo - never been but heard it's good although no bookings, might be tricky
> Rocket, Lancashire Court, just off  Oxford Street. It is on a Pedestrian only road and is in a really cute  location. It is essentially just posh pizza but it is good. 
> Meza (upstairs at Floridia) - tapas type stuff

Shout if you have any experience of these places or a strong desire to go to one!  I haven't looked at the menu for Rocket or Jamie's but they could be good?

over and out xoxo


----------



## livity k

Just quickly Jamie's Italians are great- I've been to 2 different ones and the food is lovely- I'm not sure you can book though, 
Tapas is always good
thanks for organising,
Kate x


----------



## ceci.bee

KDB have been to rocket a few times and the pizza is really yummy and lots of choice


----------



## redberries

Hello ladies - just a quick hi from me - sorry have been so totally rubbish the last few weeks.  I've been reading up but not posting as to be honest, I've not had the energy for anything & the nausea has been horrendous.  Thankfully I'm starting to feel more human now (just past 12 weeks!)

I hope to get a bit more active on here now!  Hello to everyone, there are loads of new names since I was last on a few weeks ago.  Looking forward to meeting a few of you hopefully at the 'meet up'.  Thanks kdb for organising - you're great xxx


----------



## fozi

Evening all-

another long post which i have managed to wipe!    

Kdb- you are such an organised bunny!    i hope no-one minds too much but i think i may sit the next meet-up out if thats ok.  am still a bit nervous (which is silly i know    ) its taken me longer than i thought to get chatting on here (though i cant seem to stop now!    )  hope you all have a smashing time and i hope to be there for the next one.   

Ceci- i am sending you lots of                   . i know the 2ww is so annoying! but you hang in there, each day you are closer to a lovely BFP   

Djaf- my lovely cycle buddy- i know what you mean about our dp's being like fish out of water. it was lovely to see you and i too would have popped my head round for more of a chat if i had known we had to wait as long as we did.  but i thought you may have preferred to privacy and then you and i went in staright after another it seemed.  the only reason i know my way round the clinic is because i have been in theatre so many times, too many times i think    . wishing you all the best for your et tomorrow. wil be thinking of you and sending you lots of   

Nicki M- hope you are feeling a bit better. i know exactly what you mean about the clexane. juts did my first one tonight with the help of sis as dh is working late. the needles are like blimin toothpicks!! tooks me about 4 attempts to get the needle in. to quote Chandler from "Friends"  "could they BEEEEEEEEEEEE any more blunt!?"   

Swallow- the worry never ends does it? however your dentist seemed quite postive and i am sure your reults next week will be reassuring. easier said than done, but try not to think about it until next week.   

Auntie M- have you got your scan tomorrow? wishing you all the best and sending your lining lots of thickening vibes! they do exist, honest!   


LivityK, Zoelouise, , Lollypop, Dolphin, Sweetdreams, Belief, Kaz, redberries    

AFM- got the call this morning, my heart was hammering when i saw the number flash on my phone! 5 of the baked beans have fertilised. the lovely embryologist said they will go for assisted hatching on day 3 and then monitor the progress for perhaps blastos. just one day at a time, i guess, though the wait will prob drive me nuts. she was so nice and aksed if i had any questions, but being the numpty that i am , my mind went blank. is there anything else i should have asked?
have also been suffering from pain in my collar bone after eating food, feels like indigestion but quite high up. the pain is quite sharp though, do you think i should ask the clinic or is is normal?   

sorry for babbling on, will leave you to enjoy your evenings.   
love Fozi


----------



## AuntieM

Quick one from me ladies - have Charlie the kitten literally crawling all over me and the keyboard - think he is hungry    

kdb - Thurs 23rd sounds great. Not been to Jamie's Italian although maybe better to go somewhere we could book if theres a few of us? Pingpong is always yummy too as are tapas.......mmmm....getting hungry myself now!! Thanks loads for organising this   

Fozi - Well done on your 5 baked beanies - great news hun. I know what you mean about your mind going blank - I was always so on edge when they called I just mumbled yes's and no's at the right time then thought of questions afterwards - I guess you can write anything down you think of before tomorrow. Good luck!!

Djaf - Well done with your dynamic duo and best of luck for transfer tomorrow     

Thanks for your lining-boosting vibes ladies - in tomorrow for scan. Not sure why but feeling a wee bit down about it. Hoping I will get a boost after the scan.


----------



## ceci.bee

Yay Fozi 5 embies is totally brilliant well done. I know exactly what you mean about your mind going blank as well - DH always asks me questions afterwards then has to phone them back himself to ask his questions!

AuntieM lots of lining vibes for you am sure scan will be good after all the viagra/vibes/aspirin etc

Redberries gosh 12 weeks already the time really flies!

have to dash as am at work already and making major changes to a project at the last min but thinking of you all!

lots of love
C


----------



## AMP

Hi everyone

I'm Aileen and I'm part way through a frozen cycle at CRGH.  Haven't been on here this time as I'm lucky enough to have a daughter from my cycle in 2008 and what with chasing after her and working part time, this cycle's just gone past in a blur.  I was wondering if I could butt into your thread and pick your brains about gestone?  I'm due to start injections on Mon if my second womb lining scan goes ok and I'm v. nervous about it.  The only time in my life I ever took the Pill for a few months (age 1 I became so depressed and exhausted I couldn't get out of bed.  Primolut has a similar effect on me, to the extent that I've had to pull over in side streets and sleep in my car because I can't drive any further!  Life's been great while I've been on suprefact and progynova but I'm really nervous about starting gestone because I think it's the progesterone that makes me feel exhausted and depressed.  I didn't seem to have a problem with cyclogest pessaries last time so I'm wondering if it's just progesterone pills that cause the problems.  Was wondering what everyone else's experience of the gestone injections has been?  Also quite nervous about doing the injections myself but dh is away with work for a few days so I'm just going to have to get on with it!

Good luck everyone with your cycles - I'll be keeping everything crossed for   good news.


Aileen xx


----------



## kdb

Girls - I was really tempted to take a punt on Jamie's IT as I could get there a bit early and nab a table (or so they told me on the phone) however all their tables look rectangular whereas from memory at Ping Pong we could get a round one which is better set-up for chatting.

What do you reckon?

Shall I book a table for 10 peeps on the 23rd - is 6pm ok or 6.30pm better?

Djaf, can you make that date?

Jenny - hope you're enjoying the BEST city in the world - you deserve a lovely break - I have included you in the dinner numbers just in case.

http://www.squaremeal.co.uk/restaurants/london/view/83383/Ping_Pong_Great_Marlborough_Street

---

Foz - I understand you being nervous, I was v shy about meeting the girls too  I will have a lime juice on your behalf! Your embies sound brill!!  

Ceci - am going to have to try Rocket - sounds deelish - hope you're not too stressed at work.  

AuntieM - how did your scan go - sending you some  to boost that PMA!

Rberries, girl about town! 12 weeks, wahoo!!  I expect you'll be *glowing* when we see you next month!

Aileen - welcome!!

Djaf - well done on your embies  I love your posts - your honesty is very endearing! Hope the 2ww whizzes by for you - and remember Zoe's fab advice about visualisation xoxo

 Zoe, Kate, Polly, Nicki, Shelly, Gribbie, Dolphin, Kaz, Belief, Swallow, DWR, Mrs CC, Sima, SheM, MummyP, Aunty Bettie and anyone else reading or lurking! 

Sorry for not doing proper personals - am having a mini-meltdown with so much still to do before we leave tomorrow. Stupidly we agreed to go see a house this afternoon down in Hampton, then have to defuzz my legs, get a bikini wax, go to the library, oooh do some work!!, make a birthday invite for my mum's 60th.... then pack....     

*Special vibes and moonstone magic*   *for our 2ww girls...*you will be in my thoughts - I will be sending sunshine and warmth in your direction  and hope to get back to see the thread overcrowded with BFPs!
















p.s. Sorry for the confusion - in my other post I didn't make it clear that I turned down the promotion... have never aspired to be a people manager, and would turn me into a stress-bucket - not good for making bambinos  In the end I told them why, so now my boss knows and soon my boss' boss will as well. Not sure how I feel about it... kind of feel as though they will be watching me v closely now - or at least looking at the size of my stomach.

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that fertilityfriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## Zoelouise

Thank you kdb for all your organising, Ping Pong sounds deelish and a round table is so much better for chatting      23rd it is then, either time! Gosh it is a bit nerve-wracking meeting you all!! But a lovely thought too   

Hello Aileen, welcome to a busy but lovely thread    cant help re gestone im afraid...    for you though!
Fozi- yay! Great news about the famous 5!   

    to our tww'ers, not long to go now....    

Hope everyone is ok xxx


----------



## livity k

think Ping pongs round tables are for  8- if there's more of us they might put us on a long one, so maybe say 8 and we can squish up! 

Am away for weekend so just posting briefly

have a good bank holiday

love to all

Kate x


----------



## kdb

Oooh ok - thx K - have booked online for 8 @ 6.30pm and requested a large round table   - I will get there by quarter past and wait in the bar upstairs.


----------



## Gribbie

Hello everyone.  I have had my sis and family up for the last week so not had a moment to myself to come on here!  Have had a lovely week but knackered now   

I won't do personals because I've got 5 pages to catch up with and it would take half a page!  Hope you're all ok though x

AF came     so I'm on the pill and waiting for Nurse J to call me next week with my dates.  My doc did my FSH for me - 5.5 - so that's good.

When I get my dates I'll know if I can come to the meetup


----------



## fozi

Hello all,

hope that you are enjoying your bankholiday weekends.

Djaf- how are you my lovely? hope all went well yesterday and that you are resting up nicely on the sofa in your cosy dressing gown.  remember, you are entitlled to officially be a couch potato for at least 3 days minimum!   

Kdb- thanks for being so sweet and understanding. hope that you get everything done before you go, you sound mega busy!!   

Hope our 2wwr's are doing ok, sending you lots of           

Big    to Zoe, Kate, Polly, Nicki, Shelly, Gribbie, Dolphin, Kaz, Belief, Swallow, DWR, Mrs CC, MummyP, Aunty Bettie and all our lovely ladies.

WARNING----- severe grouchy me post coming up!   

AFm-out of my 5 baked beans  3 are of excellent quality, 1 has gone random and another one that they are monitoring as it is a bit hyperactive.  assisted hatching would have gone ahead on all 5 of them today, so its just continuing with the waiting game.  me thinks only 3 of them will be usable, but will see what they say tomorrow.
called the clinic yesteday as the chest and jaw pains were getting quite bad. 3 hours later, the nurse calls me back to say go to A&E.  i was hoping they would be a bit more useful.  am feeling a bit disheartened with the clinic at the mo. i know this might sound unreasonable, but they give us all these drugs and send us off. the minute something goes wrong, they just send us to A&E.  last time i had the most awful experience of ohss, was in and out of emergency 3 times in one week. the problm is thta the docs at these places dont have specialist knowledge of the side effects of ivf drugs and so they sit there with their books out asking ME questions instead!
I know that some side effects are expected, and perhaps i am in just a really bad mood, but  i think the clinic could do more to help.
2 hours of sitting in a&e and all i learnt was that i wasnt having a heart attack and it was prob the meds!    grrrrreat! so i can just look forward to spending the rest of the time in severe pain whilst on the cyclogest (am sure thats causing the reaction)

feeling very sorry for myself,(its just i remember how awfully ill i was last time and i just cant bear going through it again and being "abondoned" by the clinic) please feel free to tell me to pull myself together!!

love Fozi


----------



## swallow

Fozi - so sorry to hear your bad experience. Poor you...   I know what you mean - feeling being left alone by the clinic. I totally agree with you that they could try a bit harder, such as providing some info or phoneline that other doctors can call them directly and ask questions. Which hospital's A&E did you go to? When I had my miscarriage, we took the taxi to UCH A&E. The doctor in the A&E talked to their gynaecologist on the phone to double check what needs to be done etc. I don't know where you live. Perhaps you want to try a hospital that has fertility clinic so that they can ask their internal specialist? Personally, I think one of the worst feeling as a patient is when you know more than the doctor who's supposed to fix you.... Having said that, at least they are honest. I'd rather they said they don't know than pretending to know.....

I don't know anything about OHSS. but if you are feeling very ill,
Perhaps you want to be insistent with CRGH on providing you with more help? I think they have a responsibility to do that. 

AFM, AF arrived this morning. Rather inconveniently, it's a bank holiday weekend. CRGH told me to call back on Tuesday morning to book my baseline scan on the same day which will be day 4 of my cycle. But I'm not going to take the risk. Will call the emergency number again tomorrow morning and hope that it will be a different person picking up the phone!


iPhone is somehow behaving funny. I'll come back later when I can use my laptop.


----------



## ceci.bee

Fozi hun           am so sorry that the clinic were not more helpful with your chest pains - they could at least send the hospital you were going to with a print out of your treatment and progress etc. I am pleased it is nothing worrying but a horrible side effect of the drugs - and really hope your gorgeous embies carry on growing and behaving and ET goes smoothly           

Dijaf hope you are resting hun and things are going ok for you guys

Dolphin my cycle bud hope things are distracting you in Essex and good luck for testing!!!

KDB thanks so much for your sweet messages and for organising the meet up - you are a star as always and enjoy yoru holiday. I totally udnerstand your reasons for turning down your promotion and am sure you are brill in your current job   

Hi to everyone else hope you are all ok today

AFM am feeling increasingly anxious - yesterday PMA was high but today has come crashing down when acu doc this am told me my pulse did not feel pregnant..............but am feeling totally knackered after working yesterday on a long day and just lying around today. Dh and I have decided that we will test tomorrow am and if neg then again monday night as OTD is tuesday - 2ww draaging so much and can't relax or enjoy anything at the mo - just have to know!!!! I know you all know the feeling and CRGH has the longest 2ww in the world...................

love and   
C


----------



## Shelly_

Hi everyone!

Sorry for distinct lack of messages - working overseas last week and managed to just about keep up with all the posts, but not reply.

Fozi, I totally agree with you about not being looked after. I feel that sometimes our precious little ones are looked after, but perhaps not us! I ended up in A&E in the middle of the night with OHSS after the clinic was really unsympathetic the day before. I was in hosp for 4 days and called the clinic to let them know and see if they had advice and they really didn't want to know. I guess they just don't see OHSS as their prob..... I've been really impressed with them otherwise. I hope your baked beans are doing well! 

Swallow, I called them on day 4 for my baseline scan. I had it later that morning and all was good. I think it is fine to have on day 4 - although I'm sure that doesn't stop you worrying!

Redberries, can't believe you are 12 weeks already. Time really has flown by....

Gribbie, congrat on FSH level. That's a great one.

To everyone else, hope you having a great BH weekend and managing to chill out. To all the 2ww hope you are not going too   . Good luck and    to everyone else!

Shelly
xxx


----------



## dolphin17

hi girls

I'm sorry I won't do many personals now as I've just come on the site and haven't had a chance to read back properly on all the pages I've missed while I've been away and you guys have been busy    So I hope you're all ok and will aim for more personals later 

*Fozi *I've just seen your post and I'm sorry you've been having bad pains  , really hope you're feeling better today  Also sorry that the clinic haven't been as available as they should be 

*Swallow *- I hope you get to go in over the bank holiday - although try not to worry if you don't, I'm sure day 4 will be ok 

*ceci - *Hi hun thanks so much for your PM, have replied but just seen your post - I'm sorry you've also lost a bit of your PMA    I really hope you post good news on Tuesday (if not before!) xx

*Kdb *- Thanks so much for organising a night out, unfortunately i think im going to have to miss this one as it will be hard for me to come into london on a weekday evening as DH tends to come home late, I hope you all have a lovely time I'm sure you will 

AFM - My few days away with the folks were ok, did take my mind of tx to some extent and no Essex wasn't so bad  (I am from essex orginally so I really didn't mean to be negative - it's just not as exotic as say going abroad somewhere!!). Anyway test day just a few days away, unfortunately I really don't think it's worked but we shall see, not over yet 

I hope you're all having a lovely weekend so far



love michele xx


----------



## AuntieM

Very quick one from me - back soon for more personals but just wanted to say:

*Ceci, Nicki & Dolphin*, our ladies in waiting - sending you lots of      for when you test. totally understand the wanting to know and not being able to focus on anything else, its torture pure and simple. Am hoping that you all get the news you all so deserve.        

*Swallow* - am pretty sure you can be scanned over the bank hol weekend , hope you can get through tomorrow. xx

*kdb* - know you will be in Corsica by now you lucky lady but thanks for booking Ping-Pong - is just round corner from my office so will be there by about 615 too. Enjoy your holidees honey. xx

AFM - lining still not great so now on Viagra. No side effects to speak of yet  . Struggling with PMA still but trying to perk myself up. Have BIL, SIL and 2 little nephews staying this weekend so lots of distraction and giggles.

Hope everyone is enjoying the lovely long weekend, take care all.

xx


----------



## ceci.bee

Hi everyone

it is 7am on sunday have never posted at this time before - but got a strong    this am!!!! at day 14 post transfer..............
am smiling and can't stop!!!!!!!!! - goes to show that however you feel on the 2ww you can be totally wrong.............

good luck for my lovely cycle buds dolphin and nikki sooooooooooooooo hope you guys also get lovely BFPs

auntieM so sorry about your lining hun really really hope it picks up am sending you duvet vibes
lots of love
C


----------



## Gribbie

Ceci!  WOOHOOOOO!  That is fantastic news!


----------



## swallow

Cecil - congrats!!!

Nikki and Dilphine - hang on there. It will soon be your turn to see the lovely BFP!

AuntieM - sending you lots of positive vibes for you lining. 

KDB - thanks so much for organising the meet up. I have to admit, I still feel a bit coward about meeting up. I really enjoying all our chats and you girls are all so nice. I think I need a bit of time to think about it. I will let you know closer to the time, if that's ok. Btw, which ping pong are you guys going, as they have several ones un central London?


----------



## AuntieM

Ceci - woooooooohoooooooooo!!! So so pleased this is happening for you, you deserve it so much. Given me big smile this morning! Xxx


----------



## Shelly_

Ceci -  fantastic news! You and DH must be over the moon.


----------



## wardkal

Ceci - that's such wonderful news, you must be on cloud nine!

AuntieM - sorry to hear your lining's not quite thick enough, hope the Viagra does the trick, I'll keep gazing at my red cushions on your behalf. I saw Dr Ozkan (not sure if that's how you spell it) on Friday to discuss my lining issues. Looks like they're going to do a monitoring cycle to see how I respond to the various supplements that are supposed to thicken it. He said if I can get to 7 they'd do a transfer (last cycle I only got to 6 but did have the triple layer thingy they look for). Good luck for your next scan - when is it?

Hi to everyone else, esp those on the 2ww - fingers crossed for some more lovely BFPs  

Sorry for lack of personals, we have 15 people coming over for a barbie this afternoon - the weather's looking ominous though so OH may end up cooking in the rain!

Enjoy the rest of the weekend,
Kaz xx


----------



## fozi

OHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!  Ceci!!!

    congratulations!!!!!!!!!!
am so happy for you.    this is just wonderful news. you must be floating in the air! 

May this be the first of many more bfp's to come!


 
Fozi


----------



## dolphin17

Just a quick one to say *Ceci - *many congrats my lovely cycle bud, so pleased for you   you must be on  Wishing you happy healthy 8 months and beyond xxx

Hi to everyone else 

love dolphin xxx


----------



## livity k

Hooray for Ceci and Dh! I am so happy to hear your news.....here's to hot flushes in the 2ww- and boo sucks to non- pregnant pulses! 

Auntie M- thinking of you- hope your lining thickens up soon,

lots of love

kate xxx


----------



## Lollypop72

YAY CECI!!!!         I had a good feeling about this cycle. I'm so happy for you hon'. You and DH deserve a bit of good news...enjoy!   xxxxxx


----------



## ceci.bee

Thanks guys so much    you are all lovely
C


----------



## MummyP

Hello ladies,

Wow I've missed 3 x   well done to DWR, Shelly & Ceci, I'm so pleased  for you all   

Zoe - I'm glad your 20 week scan went great and a little girl  , wow a rarity at CRGH  .

Livity K - Have you had your 20 week scan? I hope your well

AMP - I hope you got your gestone query sorted  , TX with a LO's & work in tow is extremely tiring and can be draining, but drugs affect everyone differently, and I tend to think, if the docs think I need that support, then the support I will take.....it is so worth the short term suffering (unless it effects your ability to look after you LO  ) for an amazing miracle. Wishing you all the best for your BFP  

I have browsed 6 x pages in 5 mins  , so huge apologies to those who are sad, suffering worried or happy and need a response  

Always lurking & thinking of you
Love & hugs
Mummy P x


----------



## Nicki M

Just wanted to say a HUGE CONGRATULATIONS to Ceci!!!!!!!    I had this strange feeling that it was going to be positive for you - i know that's easy for me to say now, but i really really did!!!!  Am so so pleased for you after everything you had to go through to get there!!!!!  




Dolphin:  Fingers crossed for you too......       I feel like i have ages to wait til Friday....aggghhhh!


Will write more personals later - just logged on quickly to see if Ceci had any news!  Trying to get my daughter to eat her dinner....yes, its 8pm...and she should have been in bed - but hey ho - she's half italian!


love to all
xxx


----------



## Lovejoyslady

Congrats Ceci - fanstastic news. 

Auntie M - hope the Viagra does the trick 

Hope everyone else is doing OK.

Had final scan today and triggered at 9pm so EC on Tuesday. Can't believe I'll be PUPO in a couple of days! 

x


----------



## dolphin17

Hi girls

Really sorry I'm not posting good news -

Just a quick one to say we got a bfn   ... I have always been so sooooo grateful for our miracle DS - and this failed tx brings it home even more just how lucky we are to have our little man - but it still hurts so bloody much  Dearly would have loved to give DS a brother or sister. But must draw a line and look forward, can't really afford any more tx.

*Ceci *- congrats again hun - I'm so pleased you got your bfp and i really hope it all goes well xxx

*Nicki - *good luck for Friday, I really hope you have good news 

*Djaf & Fozi *- best of luck to you lovely ladies aswell xxx

Big hugs to everyone else and thank you so much for your support during this tx - I hope you all have successful outcomes and will still loiter if that's ok to see how you're all doing

lots of love
michele xx


----------



## Gribbie

So sorry to hear that Michele


----------



## Lollypop72

Dolphin...So sorry hon.  Thinking of you. I know it hurts but you have one little ray of sunshine and I know he will bring you so much joy that it will help you get through this. Take care sweetie. 

Px


----------



## ceci.bee

Dolphin hun           so sorry to hear that you tested BFN today- I guess today is day 14 post blast transfer - can't remember if that was your OTD?? Give your lovely boy a big kiss and am thinking of you hun       

lots of love
Ceci


----------



## AuntieM

Oh *Dolphin* - very sorry to read your post, am sure it does hurt like hell. Really hope your DH & totally gorgeous little DS help you through. Do please keep lurking and posting hun. xx

*lovejoys* - oooooodles of luck for collection tomorrow, sending lots of juicy follie thoughts your way...................            ...................

*Fozi* - how are your little baked beans doing? Hope your pain is contiuing to improve, and sorry you feel let down by the clinic. I hope that you can find your PMA and focus your energies of the little embies soon to come home. Here's a little positivity coming your way hun         

*Wardkal* - Glad the consult went ok and a monitoring cycle sounds a very sensible plan. Will be interested to see what they conclude. Have my next lining scan tomorrow, just  the Viagra is the missing piece of the puzzle! Its made me exhausted over the last few days and have a horrid back of head-ache which I just cant shift  Hope the BBQ wasnt too wet and soggy yesterday!!

*Swallow* - Think kdb has booked the Great Marlborough St Ping Pong - quite nr Oxford Circus. Would love to meet you - I am bit nervous too as its quite different from chatting here but am really looking forward to meeting everyone and having a good old natter 

AFM - second lining scan tomorrow, lets hope the Viagra has done its stuff. Quick question to any ladies who have taken it - its made me exhausted since yesterday and have horrid back of head-ache - anyone else had this? am trying to drink loads of fluids but feeling wiped out today


----------



## wardkal

Hi ladies

Dolphin - so sorry to hear your news, I hope you're being kind to yourself & that your gorgeous little man is giving you & DH lots of extra cuddles today  

AuntieM - best of luck for tomorrow. Sorry to hear you're feeling rubbish. I didn't feel great when I was taking them, had a couple of hot/faint feeling spells. Was also feeling worn out but maybe because I was very nervous with that being my first proper cycle so wasn't sleeping well. Had a banging headache after the EC but that was more likely the after effects of the sedation. Take it easy.

I know KDB is now sunning herself in Corsica but just to mention that I don't think I'll be able to make the meet up - I have a very hectic few days at work that week & a couple of client events to attend so I'd say at the moment to count me out. Shame as it'd be lovely to put faces to names. Looking forward to hearing all about it!

Kaz xx


----------



## fozi

Just popped in quickly.........

Dolphin- oh i am so so sorry that you tested bfn. i wish there was something i could do to ease the pain.    you have been so fantastically brave and i wish the outcome had been different but i am positive that you and your DH are AMAZING parents to your gorgeous ds and as Lollypop said, he probably brings you endless joy every day.    you have made a very difficult decision and i hope you take some time out for yourselves, please hang around if its not too painful for you, you have been such a great support to everyone here.   

Am thinking of you,
love Fozi


----------



## fozi

Quick update from me as DH has banned me from using laptop    (i have been balancing it on my knees or tummy and most of the time i dont even realise i am doing it!........ it's balancing on the sofa at the mo    )

Went in for my ET this morning. had two baked beans loaded onto the mothership. dr. was so patient with me. glad to get it over and done with.
Now the agonising 2ww begins.      i have resolved myself into thinking the best way to get through the wait is just... eat and read loads of books. am gonna try to be healthy but not drive myself insane over it (which is what i used to do!)  must convince my sis to bring over some choccie cake.   

will check back in a few days, until then        to all.

love Fozi


----------



## Gribbie

Fozi - fingers crossed your two beans snuggle in tight


----------



## ceci.bee

Fozi hun            for your 2ww am so pleased the transfer went smoothly and you are at home resting with choccie cake enjoy and relax..........

AuntieM think headaches are a normal side effect of viagra as it relaxes blood vessels so increases flow to the head giving you headaches - hope they are not too bad and soooooo much good luck for your scan tomorrow             

Dolphin hun just wanted to send you more         it makes me so cross that having a family can come down to not being able to pay for more tx it is so unfair - please keep in touch hun and thank you for all your support

Dijaf how are you doing??

MummyP lovely to hear from you really pleased you are doing well.

Sweetdreams hope you are enjoying your fertility free break - look forward to hearing all about it when you are back!

KDB ditto hope you have had a lovely holiday

AFM am fine just cross have to wait until tomorrow to get to the clinic for a beta and to make a scan appointment.....
lots of love to all
C


----------



## Nicki M

Dolphin :  I just wanted to say how sorry i was to hear of your sad news.  It really touched me deeply as i am in the same position as you.  As much as we are so incredibly grateful for our blessed child, the desire for a sibling is as still huge.  And Ceci is so right - it is so unbelievably unfair that some of us are unable to have the family we want because we have to pay so much money.  I hope that you and DH can find a happy place with your gorgeous little boy, whether that is to somehow try again, or to put it to rest...whatever you do, i hope that you find happiness.

Fozi:  congratuations to your transfer - hope you are enjoying the rest!  

Ceci :  good luck with your blood test tomorrow and hope the wait to the scan doesnt drag too slowly!!!

Aunty M:  Good luck with your scan tomorrow - hope your lining improves

Hello to everyone else.

xxx


----------



## Lollypop72

Hi Girls,

Lovejoy...Good luck with your EC today         
Fozi...PUPO with 2 beans! Good luck for your 2WW hon make sure you spoil yourself and get lots of rest.          

Auntie M...Fingers crossed for you honey.  
Djaf...how's the 2WW going for you? I hope you are taking it easy        

Michele...Hope you are doing ok hon. I know how devastated you must feel. Sending lots of love and hugs    

Ceci...Bet the grin still hasn't left your face. Hope you and DH had a lovely weekend. Sending you lots of sticky vibes...and you take care of yourself...I hope you are taking it easy...  

Kaz...Sorry you can't come to the meet up...you'll be missed  

Love to everybody else   


Poll x


----------



## livity k

Morning Everyone, 

Dolphin, sending you a big hug   and lots of love, a BFN is rubbish whether you have a child or not, 

Fozi, hooray for being PUPO- enjoy that chocolate cake, snuggle up and have a smooth not too "2ww wait loopy" two weeks, thinking of you.

Ceci- hope you have a fab beta today- has it sunk in yet? How are you feeling?

Lovejoy- here's to a good egg crop today,  

Auntie M - hope the viagra has done the trick as well as giving you headaches, they are defintiely one of the side effects, but hope relatively short lived, 

Polly and Mummy P- glad you are well, 

Djaf thinking of you on the 2ww, 

Nicki M - hello!

Big hello's to everyone else, I'm still catching up! 

AFM - had a lovely bank hoilday weekend in Fife in a beautiful fishing village called Pittenweem, gorgeous and not touristy, and amazingly for Scotland had good weather, 
I'm feeling well but a bit achy at times, and very solid but not really a proper bump, 

Looking forward to meeting people on the 23rd

Kate  x


----------



## redberries

Hello ladies

I’ve been lurking a lot lately, so apologies for not posting very much.  I’ve missed you all, and there are some quite a few people I’ve not conversed with yet, so hello everyone!  Looking forward to the meet on 23rd and hope to see some of you there – am a little nervous but you’re all so lovely, I’m sure it will be fine!

First of all, huge congratulations to Ceci Bee, DWR and Shelley for your  – amazing news !!!  I’m so thrilled for you all.  It’s a wonderful feeling to see those two little lines isn’t it?  I hope the next few weeks for you go smoothly for you x

Fozi  - congrats on being PUPO!  I hope those little embies are nestling in nice and tight and you’re taking it really easy.

Kaz – hope the monitoring cycle proves successful & you can get things moving

Michele – I’m so so sorry to hear about your BFN hon – it is such sad news.  Thinking of you.

Kdb – hope you’re having a lovely restful holiday, look forward to meeting you soon – thanks for organising the meet up!

ZoeLouise – how wonderful you’ve had your 20 week scan   - that must have been incredible to see.  I can’t wait until mine.  Lovely news you are having a little girl too (I am hoping for a girl too, although will be thrilled with either).

Auntie M – hope you are keeping up the PMA chick

Nicki – keeping everything crossed for you

Sweetdreams – really sorry to hear about your brother in law – that can’t have been easy news for him to hear.  I hope you are having a fun time together in New York – what a fabulous place.  

Belief – welcome to a lovely thread.

Kate – glad you are feeling well and I’m sure the bump will be flourishing really soon

Polly – pleased to hear your tests were normal and I hope the next scan gives you more reassurance too

Aunty Bettie – couldn’t see a post from you in a while hon.  I hope all is going well for you.

Djaf  - I hope the 2WW isn’t driving you too mad!

Hello to Mummy P, Gribbie, Swallow, Mrs CC, Lovejoyslady and anyone else I’ve missed!

AFM - I’m currently just over 13 weeks now.  Not much to report really apart from I’m feeling pretty well.  We’re off to Tuscany next week for our ‘babymoon’ – final holiday before its all nappies & sleepless nights!  Unfortunately I’ll be missing out on all the lovely Italian wines although my partner is delighted that I can do all the driving!  Do you think I'll be okay with the gelato? I never know if its safe or not or if these places are breeding grounds for bacteria. Anyone know?


----------



## Zoelouise

Hi all!

Ceci-    Fantastic, especially given all the amazing preparations you have had to go through in addition to the usual IVF! Fingers crossed for that beta   

Dolphin- I really feel for you hunny    as the other girls have said, it doesnt matter what your situation is, a bfn is heartbreaking, we go through so many ups and downs and there is always so much hoping, so hard. I hope youre not feeling too down and are being gently cared for, my thoughts are with you   

hello kate! Glad to hear the bump is making its presence known! Cant wait to meet you and bump (!) in a few weeks   

redberries    thanks for the pinkteddy    i am loving knowing the flavour as she has an 'identity' now... will you find out at 20 weeks? Looking forward to meeting you too   

Lovejoys-      for you today for some juicy eggies 

MummyP- nice to hear from you, hope your chicklet is doing well and that youre ok

love to all the ladies in waiting (and waiting and waiting!) too    A 'world patience award' should go to everyone on fertility journeys i think... there is nothing like it....

  Zx


----------



## Djaf

My Dear Friends,

*Dolphin* : I was really sad to read the bad news. I really feel for you  . I wish you could consider positively your decision. The IVF journey is really tough. Getting out of this train may difficult but it let you see other destinations.
I really hope to have a chance to read soon you will feel better    .

*AuntieM* : I hope your scan went well and your lining is glowing.  

*Ceci-bee* :  Congratulations  . I am sooooooo pleased for you.

*Fozy-buddy* : Congratulations for your two beans.   
I hope your chest is less painful. In my humble, the clinic could do with a bit of communication coaching. I know you might wonder how I dare to write that considering English is no my mother tongue. 
Tomorrow, I will have the 7-days-after-EC blood test at the clinic. I hope I could see you there.

*Kdb, Zoe, Redberries, Livity, Lolly, Kaz, Gribbie, Nikky* : Thank you for your support and I hope to see lots of you on the 23rd of September.
I am so sorry to be so crap in writing messages but it takes me so long. I am not used to the acronyms and the wording of the threads. And with the treatment I am so slow! I think I will be the last one to realise when it will be finished.

Yes, I could not believe it, since Friday I am PUPO  . I had 2 embies back  : One good, the other one...less good. No top grade, no excellent quality but they are my lovely embies. I feel less worried, happy since they are with me. Maybe I feel already less alone. What a selfish chick !

2 hours to produce a 250 words message!

Go to go. I keep forgetting eating!

Love to all of you  

Djaf


----------



## Zoelouise

Djaf-    your english is so perfect, you manage to say things in such an insightful way    Congratulations on being PUPO with your very own embies, may the next two weeks go speedily for you and looking forward to meeting you in a few weeks          Zx


----------



## swallow

Dolphin - So sorry to hear your news....    take care of yourself, DH and DS. Whatever that makes you draw the line, it maybe money, maybe other things, it will never feel fair. It was not fair we have to be here in the first place..... but, who says life is fair? I hope you will find your happiness soon whatever you decide to do.    


AuntieM - how's your lining? Hope the viagra did its job?    


sorry to be ignorant. is the viagra the same as "the viagra"? if so, interesting duo-purpose drug.    they say that a lot of drugs are discovered by accident when scientists were trying to find a solution/cure to something different. who knows. people who invented viagra probably wasn't trying to find a drug that helps man for being more "manly", but something else!   


Fozi - congrats on being PUPO!    i totally agree with your relaxing approach. you've got to do whatever feels right for yourself.    


Cici - how's your blood test?    


Djaf - congrats on being PUPO!    you write really beautiful messages! 


Sweetdream - hope you are enjoying NY!


AFM - started stimms yesterday. in the end, I was scanned on both Monday and Tuesday. Dr on Monday said that the lining was still thick on day 3 (had an unusually heavy and painful period) and asked me to go back again yesterday (day 4). Every dr I saw said to me "you had follicle reduction last time". to which i replied: "yes, it was really painful! please don't overstimulate me this time!!" so gonal 150 now, scan again on friday.


my biggest problem right now - headache....    it started yesterday a couple of hours after the first injection...... drank lots of water, took a relaxing bath, nothing helped..... glad that i don't have to go to work today....... think i had the same problem with my first cycle. does anybody know if it's ok to take panadol? can't remember whether i took panadol last time.....


----------



## livity k

Swallow, 

I think paracetamol is ok but not ibuprofen- not sure what panadol has in it, 

And yes you are right viagra was discovered I think as part of a trial into heart medicines and men came back reporting interesting side effects!! I saw a documentray on it recently.... 

morning to everyone else, 

Kate x


----------



## Lovejoyslady

quick me post - just to let you know that 6 out of our 8 eggs collected yesterday fertilised. so pleased. waiting to hear on quality tomorrow, but hoping we can get to blast like last time.


----------



## dolphin17

Hi ladies

I just wanted to say a huge heartfelt thank you for all your lovely thoughtful messages  you really have been such a source of support for me and it means so much xxx

I stopped the gestone injections yesterday after speaking to nurse Caitlin, so now waiting for bleed. We will then go for a follow-up cons, for closure if nothing else... my DH has said if I don't feel I can move on then we can have 1 last go (with credit card, no savings left!) but I'm v confused and not sure - I truly know we are very blessed to be a family of 3 and maybe it's time to get off the train as Djaf put it so well  , and plan for our happy future the 3 of us... I think it's too early to decide, i will wait until i've stopped bursting into tears every few minutes and can make a rational decision!   

Just a few quick personals

*Djaf *congrats on being PUPO hun - make sure you remember to eat cos you're eating for 3 of you now 

*Lovejoyslady *- congrats on 6 embies, thats fantastic 

*Swallow - *I hope your headache has gone hun - I took panadol during tx and when I was pg with DS, i think (i hope?!) it's ok 

*Redberries - *glad you're feeling well and enjoy Tuscany you lucky thing 

*Livity *- glad to read you're also feeling well and had a good bank holiday x

*Nicki M *- thinking of you and hoping you post good news on Friday  

*Fozi *- congrats on being PUPO hunni

*Ceci -  *hope all is ok and you've got your scan date fixed up xx

Oh just a quick word too on grading as I noticed a few of you mentioned it - I know we all like to be told we have top grade embies/blasts but in case any of you don't get those, don't worry I don't think it's the be all or end all - we had "average" blasts when I got pg with DS and he is definitely a top grade little boy  This last tx we had "top grade" blasts - and sadly it didn't work - so you know I think (not that I'm an expert obviously!!) the most important factor is LUCK - and I hope you're all very lucky  xxxx  (oh and the brilliant drs nurses & embryologists at the clinic may have something to do with it too!  )

Lots of love
Michele xx


----------



## redberries

Congratulations Lovejoyslady - that's great news!  Hope those little embies keep on dividing and getting stronger by the day.

Michele - reading your post really made my heart go out to you.  It's completely natural to want to expand on your family, I'm sure once you and DH take some time, you'll come to the right decision.  Thinking of you.

Hello to everyone else.  I'm having a boring old day - on holiday countdown which makes finding motivation for work rather difficult!


----------



## fozi

Hello All

Lovejoyslady- congrats on your 6 lovely embies!! well done. sending them lots of dividing vibes.......... go embies go!!

Dolphin- I am sorry that you are going through such a difficult time at the mo.  your dh is lovely in suggesting the possibility of you being able to try again if you want to.  i think you are right in that its still early for you to decide what to do next. As redberries said, when the time is right you will reach a decision which you are most comfortable with. in the meantime, we are all here whenever you need a chat.   
I totally agree with you on the whole grading of embies.  we can at times torture ourselves over the quality of our embies. i think at the end of the day, if its going to work then it will happen no matter what the grading.  all of my previous transfers had been with topgrade blastos and none of them worked (apart from last time when i had my 1st bfp ever, even though it was a brief one)
Lady Luck is def in charge!   

Ceci- how are you my lovely? hope that the clinic had you in quicksmart for your bloodtest and everything was fine and dandy!   

Djaf- my lovely cycle buddy, hope that your blood test went ok today and everything is coming along nicely.

Swallow- hope that your headache is better. i too suffered from them whilst stimming.  you could also try "Forhead" strips ( i think thats how its spelt)  they dont have any harsh chems in them. i found them so great, just stick a strip on your forehead and lie down with your eyes closed, hopefully that will do the trick!   

redberries- hope you have a wonderful time in sunny tuscany.


      LivityK, Lollypop, Wardkal, Gribbie, Nicki M, AuntieM,  Zoelouise and all the lovely ladies. 

AFM- getting bored out of my brains and am only on day 2!    even took to posting on another thread about how early other ladies test! i know, i'm just awful. think i will just stick to posting on here. 
Am desperately trying to ignore any tummy twinges and limiting knicker checking to just when i really do need to go to the bathroom    i know what you are all thinking.......... this woman is bonkers!     

love Fozi


----------



## Gribbie

Fozi - the 2ww is torture!   

Lovejoyslady - that is great news   

Swallow - hope your headache has gone   I used 4head when I was on my 2ww which helped a bit.

 to everyone else x


----------



## ceci.bee

Fozi sorry the 2ww is doing your head in already - you have ages to go yet but am sending you millions of           for a calm and relaxed wait and a lovely sticky BFP

Dijaf how are you doing hun on your wait??

lovesoylady how are you? great news on your embies when is ET?? good luck!!!

Nicky are you testing today?? really good luck hun           

Dolphin hun I agree with the others that it is early days to make decisions - you have time to save/plan and give yourself some space to sort out the hormones and let your body get over the cycle hun it takes a while and I am a firm believer in not making big decisions about tx until after one full cycle post tx         your Dh sounds lovely  

KDB, Gribbie, Swallow, SD, hope you are all getting strong and ready for your tx - very exciting the sept/oct cyclers!!!

LivityK, ZL, Redberries, DWR, Betty and all the other lovely pg ladies I have forgotten this time of the morning hope you are all glowing and healthy  

AFM my beta on Tues was 603!   was well pleased and am now feeling really relaxed and not any where as near as stressed about the scan as I thought I would be - due two weeks today!

lots of love to all
C


----------



## sarahdc

Hi all,

I have been so hopeless since I started re-posting here that I think it's best I just start again, we've been away then had visitor after visitor staying so I've not had a chance to keep up to date.  So much seems to have happened and I've only skimmed over!! I will through over the next few days in an attempt  to catch up on all your news. 
Congratulations on all the BFP's, it is so encouraqging to read your posts!!

I am just waiting for AF to start so I can start my first cycle of superovulation IUI, I have only done normal IUI in the past so a bit stressed out at the thought of having to inject myself. Hopefully once I've done it once it will get easier any tips would be gratefully appreciated.

Sorry for the lack of personals I hope you are all well. xxxxx


----------



## AuntieM

*Hi Ladies

Fozi - Dont think I have said it yet so........*     Congratulations on being PUPO chickadee!!

*Djaf* - And you too -     yay to being PUPO!!

*Ceci* - Great beta hun, so pleased you are chillaxed, long may it continue. xxx

*Lovejoys* - How are your super dooper 6 embies doing ?      

*Livity* - interesting about the Viagra   - I was given a slightly odd look in Boots and they told me it was being used "out of licence" no idea it was discovered by accident!

*Swallow* - Sorry you've had bad heads, hope the injections are going ok.

*Michelle* - your post had me nodding in agreement - I also think that Luck has everything to do with it. Hope & DH you are doing ok and take some time to think about next steps.    

*Nicki* - Good luck for OTD , thinking of you      

*Sarahdc* - I was pefrified doing my first injection but it does get easier I promise. Which drugs are you on?

Hello to Polly, ZoeL, Gribbie, Wardkal, KDB & Sweetdream on holidays!!, DWR, AuntyBetty, redberries and evryone. xx

*Ladies* - thanks for your lovely lining wishes, I've been lying a bit low this week as feeling really rotten on the Viagra - bad head, swollen cheeks and eyes, flushes, its just horrible and hasnt really helped my lining. Have had 2 scans this week and its veeeeerrrrryy sloooooowly getting there. They have now upped my meds to the max and I go in next Tues for the next scan and   it gets above 7mm. I 've been a bit low in my head too, worrying about all the drugs inside me (now on 9 different pills/patches/injections and sniffs!) and just wondering if this will ever work for us. Sorry to be a bit glum - have given myself a proper talking too














and feeling bit brighter today.

The kittens are however a constant source of amusement - and also rage - they are sooo naughty. Antics this week include trying to jump on a paper lampshade and spectacularly falling off, getting stuck under the dishwasher and getting a paw stuck in my laptop keyboard and pulling the T off about ten minutes ago!!


----------



## MummyP

Dolphin - So sorry about your BFN, ditto what Djaf wrote   

Hugs
Mummy P x


----------



## Gribbie

Ceci - that is great!  A nice strong beta there.

Sarahdc - welcome back 

AuntieM - I remember that kitten phase!  So cute and so naughty at the same time   

AFM - I got my dates today, stop the pill on the 20th and go in for baseline scan 24th with a EC planned for the 8th


----------



## Nicki M

hello everyone.
Sorry for the "me" post.....got a    this morning.....half expected it, but i had been so tired i was hoping....its the first i've had and i'm finding it really difficult to deal with when i was so lucky before...so same as Michelle, not sure whether to try again or just somehow find a way to be happy just the three of us...it's so hard when i want nothing more than for her to have a sibling....but it costs so much money and heartache...not sure i can take another negative result.

Good luck to fozi and Djaf - am going to take some time out and pull away from it all until i finish work at the end of September.  Then when i'm relaxed i might have a clearer head.  But i will still lurk and follow everyone's progress.  All the best to everyone....may all your dreams come true.

lots of love
xxx


----------



## dolphin17

Nicki - I'm so sorry hun              ... there are no words to make it better, but I do know how you feel    I guess you need to take some time out like I'm trying to and as you say, make a decision in a little while.  Right now, as nurse caitlin said to me, take a few days to cry as much as you need to and stamp your feet at it not working     

Sending you lots of hugs, 

 for everyone else

Michele xxx


----------



## fozi

Hello All,

  
NickiM- am so sorry to hear of your bfn.    Eventhough you may have half expected it, the hope is always there until we have to take those dreaded tests.  The heartache is unfathomable unless one has been through the experience and I so wish the outcome had been different for you.  But the best thing you are both doing now is being fantastic parents to your darling daughter. Along with this you are  giving yourself some time to think things over and even letting your mind have a break from it all until you are ready.  Hope that you are taking time just to be together, am thinking of you.    

AuntieM- my goodness! You poor thing, no wonder you are feeling out of sorts, your body is being filled with so many different meds! Hope that you are feeling a bit better and your lining is steadily starting to thicken up.  You mustn’t apologise for how you feel. We all have our ups and downs. The thing with having to go through treatment is that our ups and downs are so extreme!! There is nothing in the middle! but we are here whenever you need a rant or rave. 
Sending you lots of    and                  

Sarahdc- welcome back! What injections will you be taking? I too am petrified of needles, but honestly, it does get easier. I used to get so worked up that everytime I had finished taking one, I felt like there should have been a “superwoman” sticker ready for me!     Am sure you will be fine. 

Ceci- Your beta results are fab! Well done. Hope that you are taking things easy .   

Djaf- Bonjour! my lovely cycle buddy. How are you doing? Hope that you are well, sending you lots of                in the meantime.


Lovejoyslady- how are your lovely embies doing? hope that they are all dividing nicely.

  to Gribbie, LivityK, MummyP, Swallow, Zoelouise, Redberries, Lollypop, Dolphin, and anyone i have accidentally missed.   

Afm- went in for my blood count and progesterone yesterday.  they said they would call me only if they had any issues, i only realised at 9pm last night that no-one had called    . 
i dont know what happened the night before, but i took my clexane injection as normal. a little while later i got into bed and felt a lump in my side (though that i'd got a pair of socks stuck there, trust me, its been know to happen with me    )  anyway, i had a lump the shape of yolk on a fried egg and the surrounding area had started to go blue.  by yesterday morning the whole thing was bigger than the palm of my hand, all purple, blue and green!  but guess what the nurse said when she saw it "wow thats a huge brusie........... yeah you must have hit something on the way in"  i then was given a very poor demonstration on how to inject at and "angle" which i didnt really grasp.  injected on the other side last night and only had a little lump and bruise this morning. i am a bit cocerned that both of my thighs will bruise up so badly that i wont have anywhere left to inject! (its virtually impossible to do them in my tummy)  any past experiences and advice would really be appreciated ladies. 

ta ta for now
Love Fozi
  
P.s have taken to first typing my message in"word" and then pasting on here as i keep managing to lose all my posts at the very last minute. so please excuse any strange font sizes.


----------



## ceci.bee

Nicky hun am so sorry to hear about your BFN          thinking of you babe and totally understand the need to pull away and think it is v sensible not to make plans for now but get through the next few horrible weeks.
lots of love and hugs
C


----------



## Gribbie

Really sorry to hear that Nicky    It's crushing isn't it.   

Fozi - ouch!


----------



## swallow

Dolphin - i totally agree with your approach. take your time. there is no hurry. your DH sounds really lovely. i'm sure when the time comes, you will know. i have to say, although you are very sad at the moment, i can hear your rational brain working very well and telling you not to rush into decisions. i'm impressed!   

Cici - congrats on your beta!    

Fozi - thanks for the tips on forhead. didn't know its existence. will definitely give it a try. 

i'm sure you know that you are not the only one who is obsessed about any tummy twinge and knicker checking!    ignore them is definitely the way to go, as we all know none of those signs tell us anything whatsoever! it's very hard, but you've got to try your best! sending you lots of      

Sarah - I still remember my first injection. By chance, I met an FF on the day I was supposed to start and she told me: "after you've done the injection, you will say to yourself: 'is that it?!'" and that's exactly how i felt!    it sounds scary, but the amount is so tiny and it's so quick, you just won't feel a thing! you will be fine.   

AuntieM - poor you....    hope your lining will get there in the end.     

hearing your kitten stories makee me want to get one myself! unfortunately, DH is allergetic to cats.....   

Nicki - so sorry to hear your BFN....    it's hear breaking.... the disappointment etc.... take some time off and take care of yourself, DH and DD. we are all here for you whenever you need us.    

AFM - headache is gone after taking the panadol. went to the day 7 scan today. two follies on the right and one tiny one on the left. new dr i've never met before. she was very thorough, though. she told me to stay at 150, but i'm a little worry about under-stimulation..... if it didn't work with 3 (my first cycle) or even more (my second cycle that they have to reduce follies) follies, what's the chance if there are only 2??    sigh... we are just hopeless, aren't we?  constant worrying - too much, too little, too high, too low, too thick, too thin.....     perhaps i should just shut up, stop thinking about it and leave it to lady luck, mother nature, god/s whatever you call it.....


lots of love and best of luck to everybody i've missed.


swallow


----------



## Lollypop72

Nicki...really sorry hon'. It's really poo.  I know it's a crushing disappointment. Take some time for you and DH to get over this before you decide what's best for all of you.   

P x


----------



## sarahdc

Hi gorgeous girls,

Nicky it really is crap isn’t it – I’m so sorry. Look after yourself cuddle your little one ; it’s a really good idea to take some time. Lots of hugs     

AuntieM; there is no wonder you feel a bit low especially with so many drugs making you feel rubbish. It gets to me sometimes and all I’ve had so far is the clomid! Hope you are feeling better today hon.

Dophin; I was so sorry to read your post. Your DH sounds so lovely, hope you are ok. My thoughts are with you.    

Swallow; I know exactly what you mean, I constantly worry and then attempt to research it on the internet where I end up diagnosing myself with further bizarre and rare illness’s    ! thanks for your reassuring injection words I feel a bit better.

Fozi and Djaf: hope you are surviving the dreaded 2ww. I spent a lot of the time in the cinema.

Hi to Ceci, Lovesjoylady, Gribbie, LivityK, MummyP, Zoelouise, Redberries, Lollypop, Dolphin. Hope I haven’t missed anyone, apologies if I have. 

I’m still waiting for my AF! So annoying when you accept that you are going to get it and it doesn’t come. I have Norethisterone (which I think is the one I take when AF starts?) and Menopur and choragon in the fridge. I’m not really sure what I take first; they said just to go in when it starts. 
Have great weekends all, hopefully the sun will stay out.


----------



## Djaf

Hello Dear Friends,

*Nicky *: I feel really sorry for you and your DH  . I totally understand you want a sibling for your DD.

I suppose we want to keep such super PMA; we don't think to the eventuality of a bad end. With Dolphin's and your experiences, I wonder if I should not prepare myself to it. After last IVF, I faced difficulties of another sort so I could not part how I felt about the end of the whole process. I just felt generally bad. 
The nurse Caitlin's advise sounds really the wiser.

*Fozi *: My Dear Cycle Buddy, ouch . I feel more stress than pain from the injections. Actually, my DP thinks he could have been a very good nurse because his injections are always painless while the bruises are always the result of injecting myself. hope they told you your progesterone is ok , whenever they called you.

*AuntieM*: Hope you feel better . I am sending     for your lining to thicker. With all the drugs, your strong body does its best for your lining. Am impressed 

*Sarahdc *: I would def say the easier way for the injections is to let your DH or anyone else to do it. And maybe, make sure you have enough fat on your tummy.

*Loppy *: you could treat your bump with all sort of oils and creams. It might help for the itchiness and, surely, would make it look good. 

*Swallow *: thank you for the compliment about my message. I read your last message nodding at every word describing our state of mine.

*Gribbie *: good luck and love of good vibes for the new start    . Enjoy running, cycling, gardening and all these things during the 2ww you would not do, because you will think it could ruin the chance for the embies to stick. 

*Lovejoy *:  congratulations for your 8 embies. 

*Zoe *: thank you so much for your message. It made my day. I showed it to my DP who said he was really proud of me (a bit patronising my DP but in the sweet way). Look forward to me you too.

*Levity K , Redberries (in Tuscany, whoa!), kdb, Ceci-bee * I hope you are enjoying one of the last sunny week-end.

On this side of the front, the 2ww seem almost relaxing if I compare with the stress the last month. Sick worried of taking the wrong medicine at the wrong time, injecting 3 syringes instead of one. I had to take daily 3 doses of Menopur and I didn't get straight away I could use 2 waters for the 3 doses in one syringe! .

Last Wednesday, I had my D7-after-EC progesterone test. Everything is fine. I knew it because when I ask to the nurse if having the boobs sore could be a good sign. She answered me there is no good sign and I should just relax and not interpret everything. "But, at least, the sore boobs are def due to a good level of progesterone". Shame, I mean no it good news. But still shame I cannot have a clue. 

Today, I have an ear infection (sore throat , swollen ear, and fever) I try to cure it with a bit of paracetamol and a lot of rest. I will go to see my GP on Monday.

Love to all of you  
Djaf


----------



## Djaf

Hello again,

A quick message to let every one knows about a super pharmacy :

Pharmacentre Pharmacy & Clinic
149 Edgeware Road
London W2 2HU
Tel: 020 7723 2336

When I had my prescription on a Friday, I could not order anything before a last checking on the Saturday morning.
When the clinic told me I could start the injection, I had to find a pharmacy with enough doses for Sunday and Saturday. 
I found one. The prices were high but I thought I could always order the rest of the medicine in another pharmacy. But I learned then that the pharmacist does not give you back your prescription (I am not British). We went back home and phone few pharmacies in Central London.  The Pharmacenter was the only one with stock and their prices were reasonable:

Medecine	                  Qty	      Total price	        unit price
Menopur	                    54	      £1,120.00                 £  20.74 
Vibramycin	            8	      £    10.00                 £    1.25 
Pregnyl 5000	            2	      £    15.00                 £    7.50 
Cyclogest 400 mg     45	      £    50.00                 £    1.11 
Voltarol 50 mg	            2	      £      8.00                 £    4.00 
Progynova 2mg	          56	      £    11.00                 £    0.20 
clexane 20mg	          21	      £  100.00                 £    4.76 

They had been just fantastic with me. 
They had always 6 doses of Menopur in stock and sold me the medicines after each scan as I was worried my tx could be cancelled at any moment. (I still have 11 boxes of ovitrelle from my last cancelled tx)

Love
 
Djaf


----------



## AuntieM

Afternoon lovely ladies,

*Nickim* - Sorry to read about your BFN, its so hard isnt it? Nothing I can write to make it better but please take care xx

*Djaf* - Great price on the meds there - think they are a bit cheaper than the place I use (Grafton Pharmacy on TCR). Hope your ear infection is getting better. Good luck for the rest of your 2ww.    

*Fozi* - Ouchie   at your brusing - I had the same thing happen to me on my tummy after one of my first Clexane jabs. Had shock of my life when I looked down in the shower one morning!
and saw huge purple and yellow patch on my belly! It helps if you dont rub or touch the injection site afterwards and some ladies numb the area first with ice cube / cream (think its called Emla cream). It also helps to inject and withdraw very slowly. Arnica is also good for helping ease the bruising. Good luck!!

*Swallow* - I'm an obsessive over-analyser too hun! It would be lovely to just go with the flow but dont think I'll ever be one of those lucky people!! I do have total faith in the CRGH doctors though and trust their judgment totally. 2 follies sound perfect hun, good luck. xx

*Sweetdreams* - Are you back from NYC? Hope you had sooper tx free time in the Big Apple with your bro. xx

*Lovejoyslady* - How are you doing? Have you had your ET as yet? Hope everything is going ok for you. x

*sarahdc* - Heres a little dance for your AF to turn up       Dont worry about the injections - they really do get easier after the first time.

*BumpBabes* - Livity, AuntieBetty, ZoeL, Ceci, redberries, Polly, Mummyp - hope you are all blossoming and feeling well. xx

All good here - having lovely relaxing weekend home alone with DH and the kitties. Next lining scan on Tuesday.        that my frosties come home soon


----------



## Lovejoyslady

hello ladies - going to do a quick me post - hope you don't mind. do you want the good news or bad news?

good news is that out of our 8 eggs, 5 made it to Blast. 2 great, 2 good, one OK'ish. can't remember exact grades.

bad news is that I couldn't have ET yesterday. woke up at 5am feeling sick and pretty much vomed every 30mins afters. 

some how made it to the clinic s (journey home where I was sick on the bus wasn't great.) doctor scanned me as concerned it maybe OHSS. but while ovaries large no fluid. but couldn't rule it out. i have now stopped vomiting and feel more human so presume it was a badly timed bug. 

after much deliberation, we decided to freeze our 5 embies. tough call. but i felt so dreadful i don't think i would have given them the best start. couldn't even keep my meds down. stopped all tablets/jabs now and should have bleed soon.  hope now to do a FET in November. bit sad this morning as it's sinks in, but i am a great believer in things happening for a reason, so staying optimistic. 

that was our last nhs go - so need to check whether pct will pay for our FET. i doubt it. can anyone give me an idea of how much a frozen cycle costs at CRGH. luckily i have a lot of meds left over from this cycle which means that may reduce the cost a bit. 

going to have the next couple of days off- to get mind and body back together, then go back to work.

hope everyone else is well. 

nickim - sorry about your bfn.   

auntie m - glad you had a great weekend, my new puppy has been keeping me busy too.    your lining is doing it's thing redy for those embies

fozi - my tummy looked like join the dots last time too.

xxx


----------



## livity k

Lovejoyslady, 
Fab news on your blasts- 
So sorry to hear about your sick bug, what timing! But as you say things do happen for a reason, 

On the positive side CRGH are brill at FET the defrost rates for embies/blasts are fab as are the preg rates, All of mine defrosted well and I think the reason the first ones didn't take was to do with my immune issues not the freezing, 

Will you do natural or medicated FET- if you do natural the costs will be lower as you use a lot less drugs, relying on your natural cycle to support the embie, 

I did medicated as don't have regular cycles, I think the cost of FET is now £1600- and the drugs ( gestone/clexane/ buserlin/progynova were about £400) the thing I would ask about is if they plan to do assisted hatching- they did this on my last cycle without telling me and it was another £350 ( difficult to complain about as the cycle worked but also an unexpected cost and I was annoyed it wasn't mentioned before) I think they may have decided to include this as standard procedure now but am not sure, 
Other costs are blood tests to see prog levels and if clexane is having an effect on your liver a week after transfer- I think £100 for the 2 tests, 
SO all in £2500- 

So in my opinion FET is great- but surprisingly expensive- do check all these costs with them in case I've got it wrong though, 

Good luck

Livity x


----------



## Lovejoyslady

Livity - thanks for that. and congrats on your pregnancy. lovely to hear from someone with a successful FET.
i think it will be a medicated cycle - that is what doc mentioned yesterday. surprisingly expensive - better start saving!! they talked to me yesterday about the frozen rates, and that reassured me some what. they have already done asssisted hatching on day 3 or 4 with all my frosties, so i think that is covered by nhs funded cycle.
cam i ask what immune issues you have. still considering getting tested for this but RMU don't seem to be great believers in it. while some other girls are know at argh seem to think it's the answer. did you have any special treatment?
x


----------



## Zoelouise

Lovejoys-    you poor sausage    I hate vomiting more than anything... totally phobic of it. Sounds like youve dealt with this brilliantly and done just the right thing for your precious embies. You never know.. the NHS might still pay    Here's to a speedy recovery, everything happens for a reason (as you say) and you will understand why as time goes by im sure..... lots of love to you xxx

Hi Kate!    bump ok? feeling flutters yet?   

Djaf-     

love to everyone (boo to Mondays though!)


----------



## livity k

Hi All, 
Lovejoyslady--After I had had 3 attempts with good embryos and no implantation I had lots of tests done as there seemed to be no real reason for it- although clinic did say I was on the borderline between unlucky/more to it if you see what I mean, 

I had my Karyotyping tested- normal (DH had had this done before his TESE)
I had thrombophilia screening- normal 
and I had NK cells tested- came back slightly elevated- 

so for this last cycle I took prednisolone from about 10 days before transfer to 12 weeks preg, 

I would think there is a chance that your FET would be included as it is more of a follow up- have they defnitely told you it isn;t?

Zoe- morning- have just started feeling flutters in the last 4 days- so exciting! 

Kate x


----------



## fozi

Morning all!

Lovejoyslady- my goodness, you poor thing!    i am sorry that you have been so poorly. vomitting is def the worst thing, i feel so washed out afterwards. hope that you are getting better. waiting until you are better is def the best decision, although it must have been a hard one. and you have 5 fab blasts waiting for you.  by november, you will be fighting fit and ready to go!  when we went in for (yet another!) chat with the lovely dr. serhal, he showed us the success rates for FET's (which had just been published at that time)  they are really fantastic, he said they are almost at the stage where FET results match the fresh egg collection transfers. he was quite chuffed!   

AuntieM- thank you for the clexane tips    I used ice last night and it was great in numbing the area. had to fight the urge to rub the area afterwards as it stings like mad! but today there is only a small purple dot, no blue bruise! hurray!  good luck with your scan tomorrow, hopefully your FET will be real soon!   

Djaf-    how are you feeling today? hope that your ear and throat are much better.  

Sarahdc- hope that Af has arrived and you are on your way with the meds.

Swallow- how are you? hope that the headaches have completely cleared. i know what you mean about the continous obsessing/worrying.  i think its only human to worry, to a certain extent, we wouldnt normal if we didnt    . 2 follies is absolutley fine honey.   

  LivityK, Zoelouise, Ceci, Redberries, Kdb, dolphin, lollypop, Gribbie, Mummyp, Nickim,   

Afm- am getting ready to go back to work on wednesday. this will be the first time i have returned to work before the 2ww is over.  by wednesday i will be 9days in of a 5day basts transfer.
i have thought long and hard about going back within the 2ww, i am a teacher and this week is just the staff so i wont be spending all my time standing. am feeling a bit blue as my motherinlaw is pressuring me to stay off this week or just go in on friday.  i had finally let go of all the guilt i felt over my previous failed cycles ("maybe it didnt work beacuse i picked up my laptop,carried a washing load " etc.......    )  this time round i have just thought "what will be will be" although i have benn careful and been at home since the transfer last monday.
i kept trying to tell her that i was at home all the other 2ww..... and it didnt work , so this time i feel comfortable going back, especially knowing that i wont have to move around too much (the headteacher and some other staff members know) .  she has made me feel so crap and really quite stressed. i feel like she is pressuring me and it is causing me stress.  i told my sis-in-law and she was lovely...... (she is a GP so gets bombarded by her mother with questions on what i am doing, any twinges i have etc    )  dh has also said if i feel up to it then i should go in.
i could really do with your advice ladies, should i go to work or stay at home? what if i go and it doesnt work. is she then going to think its cos i went to work? am so confused.   
please help!
Love Fozi


----------



## Djaf

Hello Dear Friends,

A special message for my Dear Cycle Buddy Fozi    which could benefit to many of us.

The nurse I saw for my D7-after-EC-BT told that she read years ago the results of a study:
A group of ladies having an ET had been divided in 2 groups :
-in the first group, the ladies had to stay laying for 2 hours after the ET;
-in the 2d one, the ladies could leave the hospital just after the ET!
The result were surprising the opposite of what expected : the group of careful ladies who choose to stay in bed after the ET had worse results than the ones who just walked out after the ET.
The study could not be considered as a proper medical study, as the ladies could choose which group to go to. So maybe the worried women knew/felt their could not take the risk. While, the “adventurous ones” felt strong/lucky enough.

The nurse told me this because I wanted to know if I could cycle. She answered  I could do everything (except : bathing, swimming, and intercourse), if it does not require to much efforts from my abdomen muscles and if I feel comfortable with.

Hope it will help you my dear Fozi and some others who are will be 2ww soon.

Love and        for all of you.
Djaf


----------



## livity k

Fozi

I'm also a teacher and if it was a non kids week I would definitely go in, especially in the second week of a 2ww- I think it will be a good distraction and not physically stressful- also by 9 days post blast transfer your embie will be well bedded in by now, I think the crucial days are just after transfer, 

It sounds like your mother in law means well- but that would drive me mad, I'm sure we place enough what-ifs on ourselves without someone else adding to them, will your sister- in- law stand up for you?

Good luck for this week and testing, when will you? 

Djaf- thinking of you too, 

Kate xx


----------



## fozi

Djaf- My cycle buddy,    thank you for your post. i find it really interesting that one of the nurses told you that,i have never heard it before.

LivityK-    I am so relieved to hear to you say you would go in if the kids werent there.  sis-in-law said the same as you, in that the distraction would do me some good.  she has said not to worry about her mum, she will (and has been trying to) keep her reassured and keep things in perspective.
coming from a typical asian family, there is no escaping from endless advice, whether we want it or not!    you are right, she does mean well and has been so supportive, but as you said, we place enough "what ifs" on ourselves, we dont need it from other people. and i also believe that in the case of treatment, it is the one time to be selfish. i really cant be doing with constantly dealing with other people's anxiety and stress about it.  they have to mange theirs by themselves!

am not quite sure when to test? there seem to be many different theories out there, with a blast transfer, i have always found it more confusing. i guess by the weekend i will be days 12-13 so maybe then? and then just continue with the agony of testing until the test date!    the only reason i say that is last time, if i hadnt tested early, i would never have experienced my first bfp.  if i had just accepted the bleed later as a failed cycle, i would never have gone in for my hormone blood test and known just for 5 days that i was pregnant.  its still quite daunting deciding when to test.  can you imagine testing on the first day of term and then go in to greet your new class of 5 year olds?     

thank you so much ladies, i dont know what i'd do without this thread,   
love Fozi


----------



## livity k

Fozi, 
I've always tested on the sat or sun before my OTD- day 13/14 as I've wanted time to digest with my DH- and not have to see people at work immediately, 

I think CRGH give us a late test date so testing a few days early is fine, 

Good luck with your new class, my sis is also a year 1 teacher and is just pregnant (not openly yet!), and one her class- ( whose brother she taught a few years ago) has been grilling her on why her name has changed- to which my sis said well I got married, and the girl replied well where is your baby- is it in there pointing at H's tummy- my sis said she changed the subject quickly

i think you can't beat 5 year olds for directness! so might be nice to have a few days to digest whatever the news is on your own! 

Thinking of you         

Kate x


----------



## Djaf

Hello Girls,

  I crossed everything for your tomorrow scan *Auntie M*.

*Lovejoylady* : you must be a bit disappointed    but with the great CRGH rates on FET, you can be all reassured.

As my Buddy cycle *Fozi* , I wonder about the date to test but for different reasons.

First thing : I see on the site the acronym ODT for Official Test Day (I suppose) and plenty of discussion about when to test. No one gave me an official date. The only information I got from the clinic is on their last « instructions for theatre-IVF ». It says 16 days after transfer. Is that ok? 

Secondly, : I CANNOT test that day as we will be with the family who does not really know about the tx. If I wait after the week-end it would be 17 days after ET, 19 after EC. Is there anything wrong with that ? 

You must be thinking I am not quite right  to want to postpone the test.

Love to all  

Djaf


----------



## AuntieM

*Lovejoyslady* - Sorry to hear your ET was cancelled, its so disappointing when things dont go to plan but you are very right to say that these things happen for a reason and your little embies will be so much happier snuggling into a tip top healthy LJL!! Great news that you have 5 blasties i nthe freezer though. As the other ladies have said, the FET success rates at CRGH are amazing and they give me lots of hope   ! Livity is spot on as always with the costs - my drugs have come to about £600 so far but I have been sniffing for 6 weeks now. Good luck honey!

*Fozi* - Glad I could help out with the Clexane hun - the injections seem really blunt dont they? Your MIL sounds a little intense! and you definately need to do what you feel is right for you. Maybe having a few low key days back at school would help you ease into things better next week? As for testing. CRGH are big meanies with their 16 day wait but they advise this so as to be 100% sure that the result wont change. I would think by the weekend would be fine hun. Good luck!!

*Livity* - Wow - kiddies never cease to amaze me with their blunt honesty - they really dont have a filter do they bless 'em?! Hope you are doing ok - are you coming along on the 23rd?

*Djaf* - Thanks for the thoughts for my scan and also thanks for the story about the research - it just goes to show that PMA can go a very long way in this game. Hope you are feeling better today. x As for testing - I prefer being in the "PUPO for as long as I can" bubble so might be tempted to wait like you say or maybe sneak in a day early test?

Hope everyone else is doing ok. Heres a little bit of babydust for those who need a little boost


----------



## sarahdc

Fozi: I am also a teacher; I have year one this year and they have been in since last Thursday I feel a bit ripped off.  I don’t know a lot about IVF but I agree with Kate. With no kids in you should be absolutely fine. What is the rule on working with IVF in general? Do they recommend that you take 2 weeks off? I went straight back after my IUI but I guess that is different or I did the wrong thing??

Djaf: I understand your reasons for wanting to wait. It would probably make me shocking company for that day as I’d just want to go home and test. Good luck!

Hi AuntieM, Lovejoyslady, Kate, Gribbie, Swallow, Lollypop and anyone else I have missed.

I am still waiting for AF to show up, really frustrated now - it is now 9 days late. It has never been this late on clomid before but the doctor tested me last Tuesday and I was negative. When I rang the dr her ‘assistant’ said to do another test, which I really don’t want to do. It probably sounds really stupid but I just can’t bear to get my hopes up. They already are a little bit now despite my best efforts. Does anyone have any experience on being later than usual on clomid??

Sarah xx


----------



## mrsotter

Hello All -


I don't post often, but am now on my second 2ww after an IUI at CRGH so popped on to get inspired/reassured.  Hope all of you are doing okay with this baby-making madness. 


Sarahdc, I took clomid last month for my first medicated IUI, and once I tested BFN, and stopped the progesterone it took me about 3-4 days longer than usual to get my AF. The nurse at CRGH said it could between 3-10 days for it come given the progesterone levels -- so not sure if you have taken progesterone but that could affect it. I would consider calling a nurse if it has not arrived by day 11 if I were you. Good luck. 


Lovejoyslady, I am sure it was a hard decision about cancelling the et. but it is so good you listened to your body and trust in the great success rates for FET at CRGH. 


Djaf- good luck on the final stretch of the 2ww. I am also with family on the OTD, so probably will wait one more day as I would rather not to have to hide feeling upset if its negative -- so I can understand your wanting to wait. Whatever you do, whenever you test, I hope it is a nice BFP.


I had one question that I am wondering some of you CRGH experts might be able to answer. Does CRGH test for NK cells? I know that they don't really do immune issues very much unlike places like ARGC and I figured since I had a pregnancy before I did not think that immune issues would be a problem for me. But now I just read something that as one ages (!!) they can emerge. 


If this IUI or the next does not work, we will move on to IVF pretty quickly, but just realising that maybe I don't want to go through all that IVF entails unless I check this out.  Ugh, I know I should just stop reading about these things, and do more positive things on my 2ww but I am hopeless when alone with the internet...


Hello to everyone else, and best of luck in getting your BFP soon. 


Mrs Otter


----------



## fozi

Hello everyone


Mrs.Otter- hello again, havent chatted to you for ages.    keeping evrything crossed for you, may your bfp be just around the corner.  after 2 failed ivf cycles with me, Dr. Serhal sent us for chromosone and nk immune testing. they dont do the tests at crgh, you have to pop along to a clinic in wimpole street and then they send the results back to crgh. the policy at crgh at that time (last year) was that they only do the tests after failed cycles. however, if this is something that you want to pursue before you get started, you can always tell them this. i cant see why they would refuse. hopefully you wont even need to go to ivf as this will be your lucky iui!  i am a nightmare when it comes to looking things up on the internet!    but i have tried really hard to just sticking to playing games (give it a go, it quite addictive and you totally forget about treament for a while    )  because i was driving myself crazy over all the different research out there, and thats not healthy on a 2ww is it?   

Sarahdc- hello fellow teacher! i too am teaching year 1. (but they follow the yr2 curriculum.... dont ask, its just the weird way we do things at our school    ........independent schools! tsk! )  i dont think there are any hard and fast rules about taking the whole 2ww wait off.  zita west says to stay in bed for a least 3 days straight after the embryo transfer, but i think its such a personal decision.  with my iui's i was totally clueless about what to do afterwards. I didnt know of this lovely website at that time. i went staright back to work. but to be honest, if it was going to work, then it would have done. 
you def did not do the wrong thing going back to work, and you are right , things are slightly different with iui compared to ivf.  at the end of the day, we have to do what we are comfortable with, be confident with our decision and try not to beat ourselves up over it........ which is all easier said than done. hope the first couple of days back at school havent been too knackering!

Djaf- of course there is nothing wrong in testing on day 17    . 
i dont think i would want to test when i have family around, but for the opposite reason as you.......... all of my immediate family know that we are having treatment and the pressure would just make me pop!!    you must test when its right for you.  (you are correct in say that the clinic says 16 days after ET, but that is probably to encourage impatient ones like me not to test early )  keeping everything crossed for you.   

AuntieM- hope all goes well with your scan today   

Livityk-  i had one child last early last year ask my colleague "when is your baby going to come out...... your tummy is really fat" she asked this whilst stroking her tummy!!     i know this is really mean of me, but we couldnt stop laughing as this particular member of staff is the most incompetent teacher and most selfish person we have ever come across.  she then got pregnant  with twins and although knew what i was going through, insisted on calling me before her scans/tests to relay her worries and get reassurance from me, and then would come in to the staff room with her pregnancy folder and huff and puff her way through every page!  even the others got sick of it! ( she got preg in april  i think and we taught in the same class..... not once did ask me how my treatment was going.)  ho hum, well at least she's off now of maternity leave!

oh no! gotta scoot, late for the dentist......... have spent to much time chatting!   
  to all

love Fozi


----------



## Lollypop72

Hi Girls,

Fozi & Djaf...I usually test on day 14 though I think day 13 would be ok too. Have my fingers crossed for you both        
Mrsotter...Hope your 2WW goes really quickly and you don't go too mad...      

Lovejoyslady...So sorry you had to cancel your tx hon' but I really think you did the right thing. You're body needs to be in tip top shape to give your embie the best possible chance, and the FET with CRGH has really good results. Hope you are feeling better and can get starteda again asap.  
Auntie M...Hope your scan went OK today hon'       

Sarah...Hope your AF arrives really soon. I know how frustrating it can be. After my last cycle I had to wait ages for my AF but it will come. I'm sending you a little AF dance to hurry it up    

Kate...Flutters! How exciting! I can't wait...how many weeks are you now?

Zoe...Give baby girl a little pat from me  Are you starting to get big now? When's your EDD?

Ceci...How're you doing hon? Is it sinking in yet when's your scan?
AFM...Got a call from the foetal medicine unit on Friday to say that all the rest of the CVS test results are normal   and we are having a little boy! I thought Zoe had broken the spell of the CRGH boys club but it seems she was just bucking the trend. 

Gribbie, Redberries, Nicki, Dolphin, Kdb and everyone else ...  baby dust sprinkles to you all!

Poll x


----------



## Zoelouise

Golly ladies! Lots of chatting to catch up on   

On the test day issue, i worked myself into such a frenzy about the whole test that i did it early (12dp5dt) I didnt want to be 'surprised' by my period one day while i was still in hoping mode....    The result with a blast should be accurate at 14 days i think but you just have to be ready in yourself to see the result, and to know that you have left it long enough to trust it...        for our tww'ers... it is the hardest bit   

Kate-    the flutters turn into 'popping bubbles' very soon.. so glad your bubba is big enough now for you to feel them, its very reassuring! 

Hiya AuntieM      see you in a few weeks too? Ive lost track of who is coming along....we need the brilliant kdb!!!

i have everything crossed for you too MrsOtter    hope we will hear of another bfp soon.....

Polly!!!!   A BOY!!!!!!!!!!!! amazing news hunny!!! now you have the naming task ahead of you...its proving very difficult our end! im fine thank you, constantly startled when i look in the mirror at my new body    im sure my tummy will burst open (  ) at some point before full term! (EDD is 05.01.11) ...Its like that scene in 'aliens'    Soon you'll be feeling him wriggling around   

love to you all xxx


----------



## travellingenigma

Not sure of this is the right place to ask this question but will try - Does anyone know the levels and criteria that CRGH look for in a new patient.  I know there results are good and assume they will be fairly stringent in certain levels of hormones.  I am 42 years old by the way.

Any help appreciated greatly


----------



## AuntieM

Evening ladies,

travellingenigma (great name!) - Sorry i cant help with the criteria which CRGH have - it might be worth calling them and speaking to a Dr though. They do have great success rates and have a very individualised approach which i find very reassuring. Good luck!

Fozi - Ooh your colleague story made me mad - I hope you have other more supportive colleagues! Hang on in there hun, not long now         

Lollypop - Yay great news about your CVS results and the flavour of your little one   !!

Djaf - sending you lots of           

ZoeL - yes see you on the 23rd - sure kdb will resume her full-on school trip organiser mode when she's back from her trip!

Mrs Otter - Hi, glad Fozi has helped with the NK cell question. Good luck on the rest of your 2ww, and try to step away from the internet research - I am awful at self-diagnosing - my DH gets most cross with me!!

Happy evenings to everyone

AFM - Finally, finally some good news!   After spending 2 hours in clinic this morning (only 1 nurse on due to tube strike!) it looks like our FET will go ahead on Monday - yippee!! I had to be scanned twice, the first Dr could only see 6.6mm but the ever-lovely Dr A wanted to double check so came to scan me after his EC's and said it was more like 7.5mm, triple lined and said we are going for it. SUCH a relief. My lovely DH drove me in there and onto work so was lovely to have him there for the good news too. So its the gestone jabs from tomorrow    - never thought I'd be pleased to be having injections in my **** but it means we are another step closer to our frosties coming home.


----------



## livity k

Hooray for you Auntie M- so pleased you finally have the go ahead.... gestone is really not too bad- and all worth it! 

TravellingEnigma, I would say call them, I don' t think they have hard and fast rules and as Auntie M said are very individualised, however if they don't think you have a good chance, they will say and from what I've heard can be quite blunt,  One of the women I met on here when I was first cycling has just had her son at 42 so age will not necessarily stop you, 

Hi to everyone else, I can't quite believe I will be half way through pregnancy tomorrow- time is flying,

Lots of love

Kate


----------



## Zoelouise

Great news AuntieM    so pleased you're frosties are coming home!! you deserve a bit of good luck   

Kate...    yay!   

xxx


----------



## Gribbie

AuntieM - That is fantastic news!     

Lovejoylady - how frustrating!  But probably wise to wait.  Hope you're feeling better and don't have to wait long to get your lovely embryos on board.     

Fozi - hope you're doing ok and not going too crazy.  When is OTD?   

Djaf - how are you getting on?  It is so hard waiting (after waiting and waiting to get to this point).   

Sarahc - any sign of AF yet?  How come they come whenever you don't wait them to but not when you do!   

Mrsotter - hope you're doing ok in your 2ww     

Poll - woohooo!  Perfect!  I bet you're over the moon!   

Zoelouise - lovely to hear you are getting on so well.  Hopefully we'll all be joining you with alien bellies shortly   

Travelingenigma - hello  can't answer your questions but wanted to say hi   

Not much news from me - work is majorly busy but that's fairly usual   I've managed to get quite a few meetings down in London when I'm down for blood/scans so work will pay for my train tickets - every little helps!  I've also applied for more funding - and got an email today saying I will hear shortly.  Would be great if they said yes and said it before I start stimms.   

 to everyone x


----------



## swallow

Decided to change my profile picture. Snail is too slow for my liking!   

Lovejoyslady - so sorry to hear your terribly bad timing bugs...    As all the other girls said, CRGH's success rate on FET is so good, I'm sure it's much better to wait and not taking the risks of OHSS. I like your thinking - things happen for a reason. I hope I can manage to think like that one day! that would take a lot of stress out of me!

Fozi - although i haven't done any ivf, i definitely agree that a healthy degree of distraction is very important in the second half of the 2ww. i found it dreadful to just sit there and wait and check knickers all the time!    i'm a firm believer that if it will happen it will happen no matter what you do (i've heard people playing tennis in their 2ww because they gave up. then got pregnant.)      bless your MIL. coming from the far east, i know exactly what you mean by "there is no escape of advices"! somehow everybody in the family (even friends) feels that they have a say about what you do!    i agree with you that this is the one time that you need to be selfish. no matter how much you love them, they have to deal with their own emotions and anxieties themselves! i'm sure they love you enough to understand that too, just that they have to wait for you to push back to realize what you need.   

Djaf - i can not imagine anything wrong medically to test late. if you are pregnant, the later you test, the more reliable is the result. that's good, no? i'm keeping everything crossed for you!!    

Sarah - poor you about waiting for AF to arrive... sorry, can't help you with the clomid cycle (never done it). I hope AF will stop torturing you soon.   

AuntieM - I'm so so pleased for you!!! After all you've been through, you definitely deserve a lot of      

AFM - i have a long story to write. should i start from the beginning or the end??

IUI is scheduled for tomorrow. DH said it's unlikely he can stay for the procedure after producing his sample (too busy at work...). Although totally understandable, I still feel very upset by it... it makes the whole process even more medical.....

The discourging news is that I have only ONE follie.    We don't have any known condition that requires IUI to concieve. We don't need to spend all this money to have one follie..... I naturally have one every month..... it just somehow doesn't become a baby.....

Another on-going saga is the mercury. Blood test came back on Monday and showed high level of mercury. Dr. A said that there is no conclusive evidence which links mercury and infertility, which is good. However, he is investigating the implication of this on fetus health. Namely, if this is a risk to pregnancy. Even so, he still decides to proceed with our one follie IUI tomorrow and told me that he hopes that I will be pregnant with just one. I take it as a good sign that he's not overly concerned about the mercury level....   

I hope I'm not sending anybody to worry about this stupid mercury thing for themselves. As my GP told me: "you don't look unwell, you don't look poisoned. we should investigate, but I'm not worried." I really should take his advice and stop my obsession on my own health and every little twinge in my body. It makes me so unhappy and it's so exhausting......


----------



## gelatogirl

Hi ladies

Just wanted to jump in and sprinkle some babydust around. Have just read through about 10 pages of everyones triumphs and disappointments and it's tough going... I feel for you all.

I had my 2nd and last scan at CRGH yesterday and bean is now 8wks 6days. All looking good. So wanted to say especially for the IUI girls it's possible. It was our 3rd and last IUI but we did a double whammy as we wanted to use all our frozen sperm up - so 2 IUIs in 24 hours and I can only assume that was what did it this time. Or we got lucky. It's not something CRGH normally do but is worth exploring, it makes sense to have a 48hr window for the swimmers! The other difference was that this last time I was given cyclogest pessaries after, so another positive factor maybe (although I can't wait for 12 wks when I'm finished with the things!).

SarahDC - I found Clomid made me earlier and earlier especially the months when I took it back to back (had a couple of cancelled cycles) but I didn't have anything else, maybe Mrs Otter is right if you've had progesterone too. Hopeing that naughty AF comes soon so you can get on with the next lot.

I'll pop in from time to time, hopefully with more good news. I'm not great at offering FF support though, I think perhaps because I've not had IVF I feel like most of you are going through something on another level, I admire all of your tenacity and determination thought something extremely tough.

Best babydust to you all!!.....


Gelatogirl xx


----------



## sweetdreams73

ceci - so so happy for you about your fab news, you so so deserve this, huge huge congratulations hun     , hope wait till first scan goes quick     xxx take care x 

Gelatogirl - glad all going great with you and bump and all the very best to you in the future hun lots of    xx

Sarah - dont worry about the gonal-f injections they are really easy and dont hurt     ,     that your superovulation IUI all goes great, doing you an AF dance    that it arrives soon

Fozi -     that its a lovely BFP for you on OTD, hope 2ww going quick  

Dolphin - so sorry about your sad news, sending you lots of    

swallow - sending you lots of       that all goes great with your IUI tomorrow and that its a lovely BFP for you this time    xxx You only need one lovely follie hun to make a lovely baby and a gonal-f IUI has a higher success rates of getting pregnant than conceiving naturally, try not to worry about the mercury there are probably some women who have high levels and dont even know about it and get pregnant and have lovely healthy babies  . take care and lots of love    xxx

gribbie - hope you get the funding for starting stimming     that all goes great with your cycle. Would you mind pls sending me a PM with the details for Healthcare at Home, as they seem to be the cheapest place to get IVF drugs if you dont mind hun, thanks xxx  

Mrsotter -     its a lovely BFP for you on OTD, hope rest of 2ww goes quick   . Hopefully you wont have to worry about future TX, we tried IUI's first and I did get pregnant third time so they do work and its well worth trying it first as great if you dont have to go through IVF.

AuntieM - great news      that all goes great with your FET on Monday and    its a BFP for you this cycle xxx 

lollypop - congratulations that your having a boy  (another CRGH boy  ) great news on results of test x 

zoelouise - sure your bump looks beautiful  x 

djaf - dont worry about testing on day 17  better to test later and get a lovely BFP than risk testing earlier and maybe getting a false negative.     that its a lovely BFP on OTD for you x

lovejoyslady - so sorry for what has happened and that you are feeling so ill     , hope you feel better soon and when you are you can get your lovely embies on board xx

kate - must be an amazing feeling feeling your little one moving inside you, how lovely x 

AFM - I had a great time in NY loads of fun, just what I needed. My AF is due sometime next week so then I have to have dummy embryo transfer and hycosy (or 3d sis I think its now called) between days 6-13 to check everything all great with my uterus etc before then able to start DR on day 14... so hopefully not long now till we are back on that lovely rollercoaster again... this may sound completely mad but actually looking forward to starting IVF now









lots of love
sweetdreamsxxx


----------



## Gribbie

Sweetdreams - pm sent


----------



## mrsotter

Hello all -
thanks for all the nice words of support -- only a few more days to OTD now!! 


Fozi -- thanks for the info re: NK cells. Very helpful. I suppose we'll just have to see once we know if this month worked. I hope you are doing okay on your 2ww. Sending you many BFP vibes... and hoping this thread gets more pregnant by the day


Gelato girl -- good luck with the pregnancy and thanks for the inspiration, great to get I do hope the IUI works. It would be lovely to stop freaking out every month. 


ceci-- Yeh, congrats! well-done, and I hope you have a very easy and uneventful pregnancy. Yipee!


Swallow -- hope the basting goes well, and you get good news soon. Make sure you have some water in your bladder when you go  in - I did not, and it made it a bit more uncomfortable with the catheter  (I hope this is not TMI!). I just had not thought about it for myseful and wish the nurses had mentioned it before. Sorry to hear that you hubby cannot stay, it is always nice to have them about. And as they say, all you need is one good egg, so try not to worry about having only one follie. 
Gribbie -- good luck with the next phase of your IVF, you are so strong and    this is the magic cycle for you!
Sweetdreams -- I envy your trip to NY, we lived there for a couple of years, and I miss it a lot. Though London is okay too   .  Take good care of yourself on this next go-around. 


And howdy to everyone else. If you have a bump, enjoy and congrats and for everyone else, I hope we get ours soon. 


cheers
Mrs Otter


----------



## fozi

Morning all,

sorry for the me-post but am just so upset.    
have had funny twinges in my tummy for the past two days which i have tried to ignore........TMI moment coming up, sorry!............. then this morning went to bathroom and there was some blood when i wiped. admittedly it was mixed up with the horrible waxy cyclogest, but it was still there.
i know that it may mean anything, implantation bleed, but i am haunted by the memory of my very first fresh cycle when Af arrived even before the test date.   
was supposed  to go into work and have just rung them in tears to explain....... felt so stupid.
callled the clinic and have been told to up the cyclogest to 3x a day. they wanted me to come for a blood test tomorrow, but i said i would rather come today.  
going in at 2 for a blood test, dont know how i will survive until then. desperatetly trying to stay calm and stop crying.

does anyone know if its possible to lose one embie but for the otherone to stay?  i really wish it would,   

sorry to give such a downer post first thing in the morning

love Fozi


----------



## Gribbie

Fozi -   don't feel stupid!  If work don't understand then they don't deserve to have you working for them.  I've got my fingers crossed it is implantation bleeding       

Thanks Mrsotter   and     for you

 to everyone else x


----------



## ceci.bee

Fozi hun        so sorry you are feeling so scared  - totally natural espp with what you have been through before. You are on time for it to be an implantation bleeding, and also with all the clexane and aspirin in your system even a tiny bit of bleeding will look like more - its so scary but am sure it will be fine and its not AF, and            for a BFP

Dijaf also agree testing later if you can wait is better as your chances of seeing a BFP go up every day           hope you are surviving!

Mrs Otter            for you too really hope it goes ok

sweetdreams lovely to have you back full of PMA and rest after your lovely holiday    hope AF shows up soon!

Gribbie - when are you starting your next cycle hun? sorry am a bit lost but hope it is soon....

KDB hope you have had a wonderful holiday and are rested and relaxed for your cycle and your thyroid is behaving itself!

Gelatogirl great news on your scan babe, and thanks for all your words of encouragement you are v sweet

hi to everyone else sorry to not do more personals today. am counting down to my first scan am due to be 6/40 tomorrow and scan is a week today at 6+6/40 and so far am anxious but feeling ok - just tired, with sore boobs and mild nausea when I am hungry or thirsty  v different to last time and my current mantra is 'every pregnancy is different'..........just can't wait to see if the scan is ok!!!

love and    to all
C


----------



## Lollypop72

Hi Girls,

Auntie M...Great news hon!  Fingers crossed for you FET           

Jenny...Welcome back glad you had a great time in NY sounds like just what the doctor ordered, and put you in a good frame of mind for your next cycle  
MrsOtter...Fingers crossed for your OTD hon         

Gelatogirl....Glad your pg is going well and you are keeping nice and relaxed. With you on the cylogest though couldn't wait to stop...I stopped at about 11 weeks which they said was ok.

Gribbie...Good to hear from you. It's great you can combine your travel to the clinic with work and get your fares paid...every little helps. Fingers crossed that you get the extra funding     

Swallow...As SD says you only need one follie to make a baby. I wouldn't worry too much about the mercury we all probably have high levels just none of us have had our hair tested. Stay away from tuna though just to be on the safe side. Sorry your dh can't stay for the procedure... try to relax and think nice thoughts - I know it's hard while you're in such an undignified position! Good luck     

Kate...Congrats on making the 1/2 way mark...when's your 20 week scan?

Zoe...Thanks hon. I can imagine...I could alreadly bounce coins off my tummy!

Love and babydust to everyone  

Poll x


----------



## Lollypop72

Ceci...Just take it easy, get lots of rest, lots of telly time and make DH spoil you rotten. Try not to stress. Hope the next week flies by.


----------



## gelatogirl

Not out of the woods yet...  was at my book group last night when I felt a sudden gush and a sharp pain.... scurried off to the loos knowing it wasn't going to be good and my knickers were full of blood. (sorry..) It was so weird to have no warning. Anyway after a very anxious night, lots of crying and good advice from brilliant NHS direct and out of hours Dr (CRGH mobile was unavailable all night and this morning, not happy   ) I went to our local hospital Early preg unit and they saw me straight away when they opened. Somehow the bub is hanging on but there is an area of bleeding visible next to the sac. Sonographer was brilliant, she was so much more thorough than the scans I've had at CRGH, but then she was actively looking for problems. It was a trans abdominal scan too which was so much more comfortable than the internal. Bleeding has slowed down today and cramping is less. I'm off to see my acupucturist at 5pm, who says she has a few tricks for stopping bleeding. It's going to be a long weekend on the sofa for me. I've probably been doing too much, it's so hard to take it easy. But this has been a serious shot across the bows. All I can do is try to be positive, I really thought it was all over last night. Some women get bleeding all the way through, I can really do without any more drama thanks. 9 wks today....

Still waiting for a CRGH Dr to call me back to discuss it, feeling a bit peeved with them now!

So word of warning to all of you, please do take it seriously when considering what you can and can't do and err on the side of caution. I was cleaning out my studio yesterday, no heavy lifting but constant moving stuff here and there and getting up and down on chairs etc. I won't ever know what caused it but I really don't want to give myself any regrets. The sonographer even thought it my be the foetus snuggling in and dislodging more lining, that's a serious implantation bleed!

Hope you all are doing well, HUGE congrats to Ceci - I somehow missed your BFP announcement! 

GG xx


----------



## Zoelouise

Just wanted to say... 

Fozi-    oh golly. You poor thing. I hope youve been able to get that blood test done by now- when will they give you the result? I hope you dont have to wait too long, its never over is it? all the stressing and worrying is awful. I really hope all is ok hunny, totally    for you...

and GG    how scary for you, i hope its dying down now. I was told that most (like- 90%) of these early bleeds and placenta issues clear up (i had a clot show up on the scan early on) so im really sure yours will. Definately take it easy from now on! It was probably nothing to do with the tidying.... but no regrets, right?     

thinking of you both      Z


----------



## mrsotter

Hi All --


Just a quick note to say that I hope you Fozi and Gelato girl are doing okay. It has been a rough time for you both, and just know that us here on the thread are thinking about and wishing you well.  


try to take care and I send you both many    .


mrs otter


----------



## ceci.bee

perfectly said Mrs O - could not agree more!!! thinking of you both and hope you have been reassured by your results and are resting   
                  its all OK

lots of love
C


----------



## fozi

Hello,

just a quick post from me (again)
went in for blood test and the nurse told me i should hear by tomorrow evening!   
I gave her a suitable look and said under the circumstances that is quite a long time to wait! so she said she would chase them up when she started her shift at midday.
have just noticed some more blood after having nothing since this morning. something is def going on in there and i dont think its good.    just hope at least one of them stays.         

GG-  oh my goodness, you have had such a scare! i hope that the bleeding has subsided. keep your feet up and am keeping everything crossed for you.  


thank you ladies for all your lovely messages and kind thoughts, i dont know what i would have done without you.

love Fozi


----------



## Djaf

Hello Ladies,

This short message to let *Fozi* and *CG* know I think of you and I really hope everything will soon get better.

Send you some magical      to help good news to arrive and lot of love       to help you going through this tough moment.

Love to all of you  
Djaf


----------



## Lollypop72

Fozi, GG...You poor things! 

Fozi...Really keeping everything crossed for your results      REST, REST, REST... and avoid stress (hard I know under the circumstances). My advice is do absolutely nothing...feet up infront of the telly.

GG...I have to say that about the same stage as you I had an implantation bleed that was very scary as it look like I had come on...a knicker full. I have had a couple of bleeds since but was most worrying the first time. It is a good sign that the bleeding has subsided but it does sound like you might have been overdoing it a bit... You MUST rest as much as possible...take some time of work if you can. Avoid stress at all costs and get DH to pamper you. Don't do anything except put your feet up!      
Got everything crossed for both of you                 


Lot of love 

Poll x


----------



## fozi

Hello all

GG- how are you today, hope that you have received some good news, am thinking of you.   

Djaf- How are you my dear cycle buddy, not long for you to wait now.keeping evrything crossed for you.    thank you for all your reassuring messages.   

Ceci- hope that you are taking things easy,   

Sweetdreams- so glad you had a great time in the lovely NYC, my most fav place in the world!! 

Mrs.Otter- how are you doing? sending you lots of       and that you get some fabulous news soon. 


A giant          Lollypop, LivityK, AuntieM, Swallow, zoelouise, Gribbie,


Afm, got a call late last night from Dr.O to say that my progesterone levels were "nice and high"  i promptly burst into tears from the relief. he was very reassuring and sounded positive.  he then asked when i was due to come in for my scan (    ?  ) i told him i was still 4 days away from testing let alone booking a preg scan!!!       

anyway, that got me thinking a bit as he wouldnt give anything else away....... and i have been feeling a bit nauseous last two mornings ( wasnt reading too much into it, cos i feel sick when i get my period anyway)

So i did a test this morning and it was a      .the lines came up by the time i had the chance to pull my p.j's up and wash my hands! all i can say is       
we are still sooooooooooo anxious as anything can change.

am off now for blood test, will catch up with you all soon.

Wishing all our 2ww'ers a fabulous BFP!!!!
Love Fozi


----------



## Lollypop72

Fozi...Fantastic!  Congratulation hon! Still make sure you take it very easy. My advice still stands loads of rest and no stress!        


P x


----------



## Gribbie

Woohoo!  Great news Fozi       

Got a lovely letter today to say we have been granted funding for a second cycle - very happy here as you can imagine (shame I've already paid for the drugs but not much I can do about that   ).


----------



## livity k

Congrats Fozi! 

Hooray hooray.... so happy for you, are you going for bloods today?

Gribbie, fab news on the funding,   

Love 

Kate x


----------



## gelatogirl

Phew Fozi! You must be over the moon, congratulations!!!! 

Gribbe, nice to read your good news too. That should make such a difference. Hoping this is the one for you!

AFM - I'm getting patches of brown blood now which I take as a good sign, nothing new. Still some cramping. My Mum in Australia is all ready to get on a plane and enforce my rest, bless her. DH is currently off to clinic to pick up Gestone, so I feel like I'm getting the belt and braces approach. Terrified about the needles, but had a good coaching session from Kate (thanks, you are a calm, pragmatic, knowledgeble star!). I'll be ok. Hoping the bub is tenacious too and just keeps hanging in there.

Thanks all for your sensible and kind messages. 

Righto, off to pick up DD from school and try and avoid all the disapproving looks when I show up in my car today...!

Good weekends to all

GG x


----------



## ceci.bee

Yay Fozi        

that is such good news am sooooooooooo happy for you!!!! great it sounds like a strong pos and let us know your beta!!

have to dash more later/tomorrow hope everyone is ok and GG am thinking of you and pleased things are settling.      

lots of love
C


----------



## sarahdc

Happy Friday lovely ladies

Blimey, Fozi and GG I’m so pleased things sound much more positive. Sorry I have only just logged on tonight as I had a few days off! Hope you guys are OK now and have a lovely RESTFULL!! weekend.

Sweetdreams:  pleased to hear you had such a nice time in NY, it’s such a fantastic city and sounds like getting away was just what you needed before starting on the TX rollercoaster again.

Gribbie – lovely news to hear about the funding .

Hi to Polly, Gribbie, Mrs Otter, CC, Zoelouise, Djaf and everyone else who I have forgotten. Hope you are all well.

I am on day 43 and still waiting for AF, haven’t been on progesterone and all the other 5 cycles on Clomid it arrived on day 30. Very strange and I know a lot of you will be reading and thinking ‘why hasn’t she done a test??’ and I think if I’m honest with you all I think I don’t want to take away the possibility. I can’t ignore the signs that I’m not: terrible stomach cramps about two weeks ago as well as bad skin and spotting plus the one  overwhelming sign being neg test my dr did. What should I do?? I know ….do the bloody test already, right??

Sarah xx


----------



## AuntieM

Fozi - honey what amazing news! Have not had chance to post last couple of days but have followed your worries and so chuffed to see your update! Take it easy and wishing you a lovely healthy hcg. X

GG - wow what a worrying time for you too but sounds like things are calming down now. Gestone is not as scary as it looks and sure you will wonder what all the fuss is about once you've done your first jab X am also joining in the chorus of Take It Easy!! X

Djaf- hi honey how are you doing? Hope last few days of your 2ww are going ok, sending you lots of PMA xxxx

SD - welcome back!! Good to hear you are refreshed and raring to go - hoope this is the one hun xx

Gribbie - brill news about funding, great to have one  worry off your mind. You start stims soon don't u?

Sarahdc - Yes! Do the test! But totally understand you not wanting too. Sendng u a cyber hug right now x



Short one from me tonight as typing on blackberry and fingers cramping up! Spoke to alpesh the lovely embryologist tooday and he talked me thru the FET for Monday. We get a call in the morning when the frosties have been woken up from their little snooze and away we go. Only 3 sleeps till we are all reunited ets hope its for good 

Happy weekends ladies and lots of babydust and good things all round 

Xxx


----------



## Gribbie

I start jabs on the 24th


----------



## Djaf

Hello my Friends,


Fozi : Fantastic Congratulations.Enjoy the relief before thinking of the next

CG: Do not have any regret. As I wrote before, except for the no swimming, no bathing and no    , there is no proper Do and Don't. But I must admit I could not leave this opportunity to not hoover. So DP is on hoover duty. If I had the energy to do more I would but I am knackered with the drugs.

AuntieM : Congratulations for your warm and welcoming lining. I hope your FET will go well on Monday.

Gribbie : Congratulations for the funding.

Sweetdreams : welcome back

Ceci, Zoe, Lolly, Kate take care of your lovely bump.

Sarahdc, MrsOtter, Swallow and the ones I might have forgotten :     

AFM (what could means this one ?) - I will stay in my  "PUPO for as long as I can" bubble. Test on Monday. I must admit I think of it all the day but I am not looking forward to do it. I did not experience any symptoms of pg. No implantation spots, no nausea, just sore boobs and a general fatigue. I manage to not putting me down ( it was difficult with the last events I could read on the Thread) but I can't say I am really confident.
But I know this IVF experience keep you (in the best cases) for nine months on your toes.  

I wish you all a great week-end
Take care of yourself and the ones you love
Djaf


----------



## fozi

Morning All,

Djaf- AFM means "as for me"  its so cute that you use it and then ask what it means    I am keeping everything crossed for you for you. you must stay positive, and if i may suggest something? i know its hard but try not to think too much about other things going on on this thread. i am more than aware that sometimes certain "announcements" can be stressful for our lovely friends and this is especially strong when we are on our 2ww. I have experienced it myself many times and felt exactly the same as you.     this journey is a hard one but you have to stay strong. sending you lots of                       


AuntieM- oooooooooooooh how exciting, FET on Monday!! yahoo.  have a restful weekend and i am sure everything will go smoothly on monday.  soon you'll be pupo!!   

Sarahdc- i can totally understand why you may not want to take another test. have you spoken to the clinic. i know its a bit different but when my af was late arriving during one of my cycles, i spoke to one of the nurses and i am sure she told me that if af doesnt arrive for a certain period of time, then they can give you something to bring her on.   

GG- your mum is so lovely wanting to come over and take care of you.  good luck with the gestone, one thing for sure, it's a strong med,    its bound to do the trick! am sure it will encourage your little one to stay snuggled in. make sure you keep your feet up.

Gribbie- fantastic news on the funding!!!  looks like you are all set for the 24th, very exciting! 

Ceci- how are you doing? when is your scan booked for? not long now.   


hello to Livityk, Lollypop, sweetdreams, swallow, zoelouise, Mrs Otter, and all our lovely ladies, hope you are all well.

Thank you all for your overwhelmingly lovely congrats messages.   
afm- bloods came back yesterday at 645.95 (or something like that, i was overtaken by shock when she said the 6    )  i asked whether it is one or two and she said that seeing as the results are for my day 11 bloods, the level is quite high but we dont know for sure.  i am still in shock and feel like i am living someone else's life at the mo. i never ever thought i would get to this stage and whatever happens from now on, i will always be grateful for being allowed to get this far. 
I want to hang around if thats ok with everyone. i do know how difficult it can be for others, and i promise not to talk about myself too much.  i'll talk to you about work instead, hows that? 

       to everyone and fingers crossed for many, many more bfps to come.

love Fozi


----------



## dolphin17

Hi lovely ladies, just a quick few personals...

*Fozi - *congratulations hunni   fab news, I'm so pleased for you, hope all continues to go well xxx

*Djaf - *Stay positive, I have everything crossed you have good news on Monday   xxx

*GG - *glad it all seems to have calmed down, I know from personal experience how scary it is when u get bleed   hope you have a nice uneventful rest of pg! 

*Ceci - *can't be long now til your scan - exciting times  - hope you're feeling well 

AFM - We have a follow up cons booked with Paul Serhal in 2 weeks time - at least I can be sure he will say it as it is so we can hopefully make an informed decision re another go or draw a line  Still feeling quite down about last tx tbh, it has had much bigger affect on me than I thought it would, but keep telling myself it will be ok and i will feel ok soon 

Lots of love and hugs to *Auntie M, Sweetdreams, Zoe, Kate, Gribbie, Sarah, NW, kdb, Polly *and anyone else I've accidentallly missed

Michele xx


----------



## Lollypop72

Hi Girls,

Sarah...I missed 2 periods after my first cycle. I ended up doing a test after the clinic suggested it may be a possibility...it was negative but I didn't really expect it to be positive anyway after TTC for 4 years without any luck. I don't regret doing the test though...I knew where I stood and my AF arrived shortly afterwards which enabled me to start my new cycle and now I'm pg so everything worked out fine. The hormones can muck around with your own body so much that it doesn't know whether it is coming or going. I think you just have to relax into it and go with the flow (pardon the pun)!  I know it's frustrating waiting...so do the test...you never know...

Djaf...Don't give up darling...the only symptoms I had on the 2WW were sore boobs and tiredness...the nausea came later. Fingers crossed for your test day....         
Gribbie...Great news on the funding. I'm keeping everything crossed for your upcoming tx          

GG...It's great the spotting is subsiding...Hope you are still not tempted to overdo it...  
Ceci...Hope you have a nice relaxing weekend and wishing you lots of luck for your scan next week       

Fozi...Congrats on the levels hon! It is lovely and high (I would wait for your scan before you start banking on twins)...Great result and so early!    
Auntie M...So happy you are in for ET on monday it is great news. Good luck          

Lots of love and babydust to all  

Polly x


----------



## sarahdc

Just a quick note, I finally did a test and got a BFP!!! I am in shock, but also a bit scared. I am going to test again in a couple of hours, could it be wrong??


----------



## Lollypop72

Sarah...Yeay!!!! Woohoo!     Don't think it could be wrong...sometimes inconclusive but not wrong. If you can wait do one first thing in the morning  when your hormone levels are strongest. Congratulations girl!

P x


----------



## Gribbie

Woohoo!       Congratulations!


----------



## fozi

Sarahdc-  yay!!!! excellent news on your      . you could test again to reassure yourself, but i seriously dont think it could be wrong.


----------



## fillan

Hi there,
I am in the process of choosing a clinic for my second IVF/ICSI attempt and was wondering what the CRGH is like. I would really appreciate any feedback at all. Do they look after you well? How easy is it to talk to someone over the phone? When I went to the first consultation yesterday, they seemed very disorganised and rather chaotic. I feel very nervous about it all, particularly as I now know what the whole IVF process is like. Would really value any thoughts!!
Thank you!
fillan


----------



## ceci.bee

OMG Sarah that is fab news!!! good reason for a 42 day no show AF   how exciting - can you persuade the clinic to do a beta on you on Monday?? plus maybe a scan...............

Fozi loved reading your msg hun  - I know all too well the ups and downs everyone feels on this board, but reading about good news ALWAYS gives other women hope and backs up the CRGH's great stats and esp for you who has suffered so much to get here, there is nothing but celebration coming your way - we are all smiling for you!! also with that beta at day 11 I smell double trouble   

Fillan welcome - I know what you mean about the CRGH seeing hectic and disorganised when you are sitting in the waiting room. That really is beacuse they are so busy, but they are really organised and are great at actually looking after you, and really know what they are doing. The receptionists and accountants sometimes leave things to be desired, but the ones that really matter, the docs, nurses and embryologists are all totally fab - you are in good hands, even if it doesn't always feel like it.

Dolphin hun I am so sorry this cycle has hit you so hard. I really hope PS has some helpful suggestions to make at your consultation and you can then take some time after you have spoken to him to decide if you are going to try again in the future or be a family of 3 - good luck, you are brave and strong and a fab mum to Mikey.

AuntieM great news about your lining that is fab and you can finally wake up your snow babies!! Alpesh is such a nice bloke and also really good at his job so fab he is making the plans! soooooo much good luck hun         

Dijaf I know on the 2ww it is so hard to read about all the BFPs and the BFNs and being in PUPO land is so anxiety making. I am rooting for a lovely sticky BFP for you!!!

Sweetdreams and KDB hope you guys are getting ready for your upcoming cycles!!

Gribbie fab news you are starting stimms, really hope this cycle is the one for you babe

AFM- I am having an exciting Sat night trying to locate a source of a leak that is coming through the kitchen wall - have distrubed two sets of neighbours and can't find it!!! scan on Thursday and am v anxious just sooooooooooooooo want to see a lovley heartbeat...............           

love and    to all
C


----------



## mackenzie

Hello Ladies,


Gosh, i'm overwhelmed to be back on this message board! 
I don't know if any of you will remember me but I certainly remember you.....Fozi, Ceci.bee & livity K  especially, from my IVF treatment last year. 

I was blessed with a BFP in May 2009.  I now have a 7month old boy, sleeping in the next room as i write this, for which I am eternally grateful. Even now, there are days when i cannot believe he is ours.


Well here i am again. 
I still have 4 embryos on ice & I've come back to try again.   


I'm terrified, excited, and began my medicated FET protocol today with the Primulet.
If things go smoothly, I guess i'll be doing FET in mid october.
The women on this message board (not forgetting Mr Big Fish  ) were a haven of calm and support during my last Tx. I want to be honest and reveal that I have made regular visits to this site to follow how everyone was doing after I left. It took me such a long time to 'trust' my pregnancy.


Fozi - I cried when I read your recent BFP post. I know this has been such a long long process for you. You've never failed to be there for others along the way. You are going to be an incredible mum to those little ones.  


Ceci-bee - I have everything crossed for you. 


Looking forward to getting to know everyone else. 


Mac xx


----------



## fozi

Hello all,

just popped in whilst watching X factor which i recorded earlier.   

Mackenzie- Hello my lovely! of course i remember you!    and our treatment cycles when we were on here together and Mr and Mrs bigfish! so much has happened since then and we have all been through a crazy rollercoaster.  how wonderful to hear that you have a lovely little boy.congratulations! am wishing you all the success with your upcoming FET. you will find the ladies here just fabulous, i dont know how i would have got through this cycle without them!    ( thank you for your lovely comments, i got all tearful when i wrote what you said, it's so sweet of you )

fillan-   and welcome.  i know exactly what you mean about the clinic coming across as being quite "chaotic" and this is sucha shame because at times i have sat in the waiting room with prospective new patients, watching the clinic staff rush about and have thought to myself, "come on guys, sort yourselves out!........you are probably going to scare your newcomers with all your faffing about". i totally echo what Ceci has said in that this is just the unfortunate impression they give and does not reflect their true performance, in my personal experience anyway.  i have always found the doctors fantastic and have developed an excellent relationship with them.  the embryologists are also great. obviously no one is perfect, but as you can see from my profile info, i have been with them for a longish time and havent wanted to switch to another clinic at any time.  i hope this reassures you somewhat and that your next experience/visit is a much more positive one.  

back to the x factor................ dont know why i watch it, its so rubbish at times!   

Night night all.
Love Fozi


----------



## AuntieM

Hi ladies

Quicky from me - just about to pop out for curry with the inlaws who have been kitten-sitting for us when we were away this weekend    

Djaf - GOOD LUCK for testing tomorrow honey, sending you lots and lots and lots of luck and BFP vibes. xxx

Sarahdc - WOW what an unexpected but totally wonderful surprise for you!! Hope everything goes smoothly honey. xx

mackenzie -   and welcome back. Dont think we have "spoken" before but great to see a CRGH graduate returning! Congratulations on your little one and I hope the FET brings you success again. Good luck and happy cycling, xx

Fillan - Yes you are right - the clinic can be somewhat all over the place on the admin/reception side of things but as the other ladies say - the doctors, nurses and embryologists are amazing and have always made me feel like an individual right through my tx. they do have an out of hours contact number but sometimes you do have to leave a message and wait for a callback which can be frustrating sometimes. I have found everyone there very approachable and happy to answer all manner of silly questions (and I have thrown a few their way believe me!!)

Fozi - Congratulations again!! Wishing you a lovely relaxed pregnancy.

Well ladies - its our last night of freedom before the dynamic duo come back home. Sure will be biting my nails waiting for the call from the lab tomorrow morning, to see how the frosties have got on being thawed. So happy to be at this point          

Auntiem.x


----------



## mrsotter

Sarahdc -- Congrats!   What great news, especially as you did not any expectations. Hilarious that you waited. I know what you mean, I have always tried to avoid doing the test, there is something so depressing when it pops up negative. Anyway, I do my OTD test tomorrow so am a bit nervous. I wish for you an uneventful pregnancy. good luck!


Djaf, I will be keeping my fingers crossed that we both have some good news tomorrow... good luck. 


Fozi -- Fantastic news! Yippeee!! Another smiley emoticom, as this definitely is worth celebrating -    I am so so pleased that you got good news after your scare -- you definitely deserve this great news. 


GG-- stay off your feet and enjoy being taken of. Love your ma's offer to come over. 


AuntieM -- good luck with the upcoming FET. Hope it all goes well. 


Fillian -- welcome, and yes it is chaotic but I think that is par for the course for all the best, and busiest clinics. Once you have a few more visits you will get used to it. And now that you can see how many BFPs CRGH has had this month that might reassure you. 


And howdy to everyone, Ceci, Gribbie, Lollipop72 and anyone I might have missed as I just popped on quick to see how you all were doing, hubby making dinner so gotta go. 


take care all!


----------



## Gribbie

Wow - it's a big CRGH day tomorrow!

Djaf and Mrsotter -     for tomorrow x

AuntieM - fingers crossed for tomorrow     

Mackenzie - hello.  Welcome back.   

Ceci -  thanks.  Did you find the leak?  I bet you can't wait until Thursday!   

Fillan - hello and welcome.  CRGH is the only clinic that I've been to so can't compare with others but the nurses are lovely and really look after you.   

Not much from me - all quiet for a week or two.


----------



## fozi

Hello

just popped in to say...........

Djaf- i have been thinking of you all weekend. am      and keeping everything crossed for you tomorrow.   

AuntieM- oooooooooh, just think, this time tomorrow you will be at home with your two little embies onboard! wishing you a very smooth and relaxed transfer tomorrow. may your little embies be fighting fit and ready to go for you tomorrow morning.   

MrsOtter- keeping evrything crossed for you tomorrow.      


Am back to school tomorrow for the first time since the summer hols, and its also the first day of term!!    will have to let my head know as she knows my test date was very soon and also need to sort out playtime duty........... really dont want to be knocked over by any of the little ones during breaktime! 
Will be itching to get home and find out about our lovely ladies, good luck!!
love Fozi


----------



## ceci.bee

Dijaf, mrs otter and auntieM                           
to all of you tomorrow

lots of love
C


----------



## kdb

Girls, I'm baaaaaack! Just read the nine or so pages of chat from the past fortnight - some VERY exciting and surprising (Sarah??!!!!) BFPs  with hugs and special thoughts for those who've had sad news  xoxo Missed you all heaps and wish I could give everyone a big hug.

I promise to catch-up properly and do personals this coming week - just hoping there are no major work dramas to deal with. Haven't opened Outlook yet as I am delaying the end of my HUPO status for as long as possible! 

Thanks for the school-trip-organiser moniker (AuntieM I think?!). I shall bring my blackboard and chalk to the meet-up. Come prepared: There may be a pop quiz!!










Off to bed now; no siesta for me today 

xoxo


----------



## gelatogirl

Sarah - yes, yes, yes! That's a brilliant twist in the story. Naughty AF not turning up - no actually it's a baby snuggling in! Fabulous. Get yourself down there for bloods and let us know your beta!

KDB - hey welcome back to grey old London. Hope you had a great break.

Mrs Otter, Djaf & Auntie M - hoping it's all good today.

Ceci - stop with the DIY plumbing and get someone in. You're in no condition for such things!!

Fozi - no doubt you'll be shattered tonight. Hope all goes well back at school.

GESTONE - (no not someone's screen name!) where are you all getting it from? Has anyone found anyone with stocks of 100mgs? I can't believe how expensive CRGH is for this - they only do 50s and charged us £100 for 5 days (10 amps). I need another 15 days, Central Homecare only have 50s, but Chemist Direct can supply 100s for same price as 50s - £5.85. Has anyone used them? I find online chemists very suspicious for some reason! Our local chemist can't get it before the end of the week. Any recommendations for other places to try welcome.

AFM; Had a good 48 hrs until early hours of this morning with another bleed and cramps. Stopped again now. It's called a subchorionic bleed and having read up a bit more, it's basically blood clots forming in and around the placenta and wall of the uterus. Usually caused by the gestational sac expanding rapidly. Most of the time it's a fine outcome. It's more dangerous when it occurs in 2nd or 3rd trimester as that's the thing that can cause the placenta to detach. It's still a total up and down 'source of great concern' (wanted to write something much more rude).. and I'm cancelling work left and right which I can't do indefinitely.  

Sorry if this discussion is upsetting or a downer for anyone. I know when I'd just got my BFP I didn't want to read any scary stories, so I apologise. 

Hope it's a better TTC news week for all. Onwards...

GG xx


----------



## gelatogirl

Oh and Fillian... welcome here. I'd recommend always having a good book and never expect to be seen on time. It's got worse of late but I haven't been seen within 30mins of my appointment time for a long time. At least you always can get through on the phone. I was at another clinic and you could be on hold or calling for ever and not get through. CRGH clinical care is excellent and results speak for themselves. Good luck with your decision making.


----------



## ceci.bee

GG don't worry the plumber is here and I am resting in front of the computer - although the kitchen wall is prob going to have to come down and the thought of that is not relaxing!!! I got gestone 100mg from superdrug and it was not very expensive - at least half the price of GRCH and they ordered it in within 24 hours. I have now persuaded my lovely GP to prescribe it, and as I am pg the prescription is free - so that is also worth trying    good luck!!

Dijaf, Mrs otter                

AutieM hope you are ok and the thaw is going well


----------



## gelatogirl

Ceci - Thanks for the tip - however Superdrug's wholesaler is out of stock. Seems to be a problem. Anyway, I'm about to trot off to the chemist up the road who might be able to get it. If not I'm going with 50s from Central Homecare. What a palaver. Will be good to get out of the house anyway.

Your kitchen situation sounds like a nightmare. Hope it's sorted soon xx


----------



## lady stardust

Hello all.
I have frozen embryos in Germany and will go there for FET. We used to live in Berlin and did our IVF there.
Now I am going to be hopefully going to CRGH for tests etc and the Berlin clinic for the ET day.

Have any of you done a trigger shot of hCG to induce ovulation on an otherwise natural cycle? That is what the Berlin clinic want to do but I am hoping it will be possible to have the CRGH check and prescripe the trigger shot - then I go out to Berlin for tx. 

They will call me later - but any of you have any similar situations I love to hear about them. Thanks!


----------



## kdb

GG - I've not used any of these pharmacies but read here on FF that they offer good prices:

1) Asda (found a post that said they offered the 100mg for the same price as 50mg)

2) Rigcharm Pharmacy in East London - I *think* the guy's name is Ali
http://stepney.inuklocal.co.uk/HealthCareResources/Pharmacies/Rigcharm-Pharmacy-30528

3) Fazeley Pharmacy near Birmingham
http://www.istaffordshire.co.uk/profile/92273/Tamworth/Fazeley-Pharmacy/ (£9.95 P&P standard I think)

**This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites**


----------



## Zoelouise

Fozi and Sarah!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay!!!!        Soooo happy for you both, after all that worry! A tad more waiting now im afraid   ... and then a bit more...! But for today, the best news ever    


Ceci.. three sleeps to go till your scan hunny    keep visualising that strong heartbeat! Cant wait to hear news   


kdb my friend! Your back... phew! Totally messy here without you   


Djaf        for today cherie.... thinking of you


GG- a day at a time i think... such a relief for you though, im so pleased all is well   


AuntieM- are they nestling yet?      such a big day!! Everything is crossed for you here for this cycle... got a good feeling though!!


Hi Gribbie, Mrsotter, Mackenzie (i think i started posting just as you stopped?? but remember your name   ), polly, kate, swallow, dolphin and everyone else i probably keep missing    soz....


welcome to lady stardust and to Fillian too.. this is a very knowledgeable and supportive thread- do stick around..  the girls are great   


afm... gosh gosh gosh the kicking has started with avengeance!! No complaints though, am in love with her of course   


lots of love girls 


Zoe x


----------



## Djaf

Hello Ladies,

I have a bad news  :  
I hurt.
Now I just don't know what to do with myself. Should just give  a bit of time.
DP went to work. Was supposed to be on leave today but I supposed it is better to be busy.

I hope AuntieM and MrsOtter will have better announcements.           

I wish you all a very easy beginning of the week.
  
Love
Djaf


----------



## mrsotter

Hi All --
Djaf, just to say that I am so sorry to read your news.    I was hoping I was the only who had a bad morning. I got a BFN as well.  Ugh, it hurt like hell, so I understand a bit of what you are going through. Take care of yourself, and rest and give yourself time to think. I am thinking of you.


I was not really expecting a BFP as I know the odds for IUI success are small, but then the other night my husband dreamt we had a baby, and the gynocologist was Jeff Goldblum. Last night I dreamt that I got a BFP, though my brother had to decipher the pregnancy pee stick as it was very complicated. Yeah, I know, very weird we are, but when I woke up today I thought these might some sort of signs -- or at least I wanted them to be, desperately. 


For me, it brings up so much of the grief we have been dealing over losing William the last year, so overall a crappy day. 


Thankfully I have lots of stuff going from tomorrow, so won't be able to brood on it too long. Now just have to wait for AF and the nurse at CRGH to call to figure what is next. 


Auntie M, hope you have some better news. 


GG, good luck with tracking down the gestone and I might drop you a pm re: double basting days as we have only one each cycle and wondering if we should try it for the next cycle. 


Kdb -- love the photo. 


Hello to everyone else, sorry for no more personals, going have some chocolate and a coffee (first in about a month) to comfort nosh. 


take care. Mrs Otter


----------



## ceci.bee

Dijaf hun I am so sorry to hear your news sweetie             don't make any quick decisions now, give yourself time to grieve and get the hormones out of your system, and organise to see your doc for follow up to discuss your options  - it is horrible, I have been there, and I really feel for you        

DItto Mrs Otter - you posted while I was writing above - more           coming your way - IUI should work and it is always gutting when it doesn't  - hope AF shows up quickly and you can get going again - do you have time to chat to the docs about if your tx should be tweaked for next time??
         

lots of love
C


----------



## gelatogirl

Djaf and Mrs Otter, so sorry. It's a horrible moment, which we've all been through and all dread. So we are all here in giving you a huge group hug. If only that did work to make it all better. I can only hope that one of these days you will both get the opposite experience and a wonderful BFP to soothe away all the disappointments. It's tough, take good care and do indulge in all the things you've been abstaining from to help smooth the frazzled nerves.

xxxx


----------



## AuntieM

Oh Djaf honey so sorry to see your bfn. its just horrid and unfair that everyone can't get a bfp. Definately take some time to think about next steps and please keep posting. All of us know how gut wrenching seing a bfn is and this is the place to let it all out xx

Mrs otter - So very sorry to see your news too and sorry you are going through so much pain. I wish there was something I could do, big hug coming your way xx

Kdb 
- welcome back hun, you've been missed. Hope your return to work went ok and looking forward to seing you start your cycling really soon xx

Thanks everyone for your good wishes - me DH and our lovely 2 embies are chilling out at home after smooth transfer by the lovely dr saab. Have bit of an upset tum which I think may be due to the horrid pessary, I hope this doesn't upset the embies?  So the wait begins.....anyone got a fast forward machine!? Xx


----------



## Zoelouise

Djaf, Mrs Otter    im sorry... it is a desolate feeling seeing that one line, one which is not understood by many who have not been through the longing that we feel... i really do understand what you are going through     


Please don't give up though, one day it just happens   
Zx


----------



## fozi

Djaf and MrsOtter- i am so so sorry to hear of your bfns.  totally understand how you feel, its just not fair. take this time to just do things for yourselves and also grieve. its such a long process we have to go through, but you will get there and you must never, ever give up hope. i just know a bfp is waiting to arrive for you both soon.        

much love
Fozi


----------



## gelatogirl

AuntieM - good luck with the home-based chillin'. If you find that fast forward machine can I hitch a lift? I'm aiming for the 1st Oct personally, for my 12 wk. Which will be around the time of your 1st scan I guess. Hope your tum feels better tomorrow. If you are talking about Cyclogest, it can be quite upsetting for tums at first. I found I got used to it pretty quickly though. Have a snuggly night with DH and your embies.

I'm looking like a beach ball on the Gestone though! Any tips for reducing those nasty lumps at the injection site? I have been massaging them afterwards. I know this has been covered lots of times but I've not paid enough attention so can't remember what's been suggested before. Anyone else needing to buy the wretched stuff should be aware it's in very short supply. Having manufacturing problems apparently. Don't know how that's possible. The two main wholesalers seem to be out of stock. Central Homecare came in cheapest for 50s in the end. KDB thanks for your tips too, I'll keep a note of them.

You can tell I'm at home on enforced rest, I've posted more in the past week than in the last 5 months put together.   

Night night, GG x


----------



## fillan

Dear all,
thank you all so much for such quick replies! And you all made me feel really welcomed here, whcih isn't the case in all the other threads! It's just all such a confusing and painful journey, so I really appreciate your words! So it's decision time for me now. In case I won't choose CRGH after all this time round, I wish you all the luck in the world!
Take care,
fillanxxx


----------



## AuntieM

GG - Its the Diclofenac suppository  - the anti-inflammatory they give after FET. I need to take another at 930pm, hope my poor tum can stand it! Have read that upset tum can affect 1 in 10 people so not too worried. 

Re Gestone - have you tried warming the vials before injecting? My DH rubs them in his hands for a couple of mins and have heard some ladies put them down their bra   Glad you have tracked down some Gestone supplies - out of interest what do Central Homecare charge? I have found reasonable prices at Grafton Pharmacy on Tott Court Road (they also do 10% discount for CRGH) and I think they are £6.85 before discount.


----------



## sarahdc

Djaf and Mrs Otter: I was so sorry to read your news. I only can reiterate what the other girls have written. Thinking of you both, and as GG said indulge in yourselves.            

Hi kdb, lovely to have you back.

Zoe: wow kicking, how fantastic to feel that.

Fillan: welcome to the thread, everyone here has been such a mind of knowledge and support.
Hi Ceci, AuntieM, GG, Gribbie, Mackenzie, Polly, Kate, Swallow, Dolphin …hope I haven't forgotten anyone.

Afm….I went to the doctors this morning (after doing three test over the weekend, all different brands) and we had a scan. I’m 6 weeks!! I’ve got a little photo to prove it. I am still in complete shock, after 18months of trying and the month my IUI was about to begin - I had bought a hotwater bottle and have a cupboard full of fertility drugs. It has just completely knocked me sideways, I didn’t get a beta. Should I ask for for that when I go back for the 8 week scan? ……..what is that?


----------



## Zoelouise

AuntieM- just to say that i had the same thing with the suppository- like you say, not the cyclogest, and i welcomed it as it means you dont have to 'strain' which felt wrong after transfer... if you see what i mean    


Sarah- prob not worth a beta now hunny because you have a confirmed sac, fetal pole and heartbeat (did they hear this?- its amazing) the beta is usually an early thing to confirm that its not a chem pregnancy.... Big Congratulations


----------



## Lollypop72

Djaf, Mrsotter...So sorry darlings  It's just so bloody unfair. Don't give up hope though it will happen for you both one day soon. It's just tough to go through no matter what       

Auntie M...You don't have to take the dyclophenic...I didn't take it either time as I have mild asthma. Can't say I had any problems and I certainly didn't have tummy troubles.  

Sarah...Congrats...It must be great to have confirmation so soon. I am so happy for you.  

GG...Yes gestone does blow you up like a balloon. I am just catching up to the size I was after the ET! Don't massage the injection site especially not straight after you do the jab. Try and get the needle in and out as straight as possible and don't rub. I usually do it around one place til the lump gets a bit big and then in another place to give the first site a rest. I still have bruises and stopped injecting 4 weeks ago...sorry no good news there...  

Zoe...How is your little internal aerobics instructor doing?  

Afm...have been in bed with flu for the past 3 days am beginning to drive myself crazy. DH has moved out of the bedroom because I am keeping him awake with my coughing and sneezing not to mention trying to stay away from all the germs. Am limited to lemon and honey being pg...would normally  be knocking myself out with a couple of cupfuls of night nurse right about now...ho hum...

Kdb, Ceci, Fozi, Gribbie and everyone else  

Poll x


----------



## ceci.bee

Sarah that is fab news you are really really pregnant    must be a shock but the nicest type of one !

Polly sorry you are poorly hun and not able to medicate, am sure that honey and lemon with paracetamol will get you through and hope you feel better soon

AuntieM hope you are resting up after ET and your tummy has settled down - diclofenac tends to cause acid-type stomach upsets, and the cylcogest causes the wind and bloating - is all yucky but in a good cause   good luck for your 2ww     

Dijaf and Mrs O hope you are both ok today         thinking of you both

KDB loved your school teacher   and hope you get some work done - not long now I think till you DR?

sweetdreams - have you had AF hope so and you can start DR soon       

NIcky and Dolphin hope you are both ok        

Gribbie are you starting another cycle think so but pg memory fails me  

GG you are right about the gestone - I tend to alternate sides and put a hot water bottle on afterwards to help the ache and for the oil to dissolve which helps, but a lumpy bruised bum is inevitable I think

AFM am now just waiting for my scan  - 2 sleeps left and anxiety fluctuating but just want it to be over now - am well fed up of waiting and want to know if this pg is a goer or not - I soooooooooooooooooo hope that we see a lovely HB        

lots of love to all
C


----------



## Gribbie

Djaf and mrsotter     so sorry to hear your news.  It is devastating when it doesn't work.


----------



## Lollypop72

Ceci...Have everything crossed for your scan sweetie


----------



## livity k

Hi 

Djaf and Mrs Otter so sorry you did not have good news this time, it is horrible and takes a bit to get past,   

Ceci- have everything crossed for thursday for you- it really drags this wait doesn't it, 

Sarah- congrats-  it it always lovely to hear a surprise natural preg,  

KDB- good to have you back, looking forward to catching up next week, 

Polly sorry about the flu- look after yourself, and take time to get better, 

AuntieM- enjoy being PUPO- hope it doesn't drive you too mad,

Fozi, when is your scan? 

GG- hope things are still calming down for you, and you found a good gestone supplier, 

Hi Sweetdreams- so glad you had a good time in New York- I went for my 30th and loved it, good luck with your IVF,

Zoe- hello! 

AFM- things good with me, looking forward to scan next week (22 weeks) can't wait to see Bub again, 
Lots of love
Kate xxx


----------



## fozi

Morning All

Sarah- in case i havent said already   congratulations    on your Bfp!!! heres wishing you a very happy and healthy 9 months. 

AunteiM- congrats on being pupo!! hope that you are resting up and that your embies are snuggling in nicely.  i know what you mean about the horrible pessary.  i used to suffer awfully every time i used to take it.  dont worry, i am sure your little ones are safe.   

Ceci- just one more sleep!!! hope all is well with you   

Livityk- lovely to hear that things are ticking along nicely.   

Lollypop- am sorry that you have been feeling poorly. hope that you are better real soon, are you allowed to take anything at all? or just honey and lemon? 

GG- oh the gestone is so horrible. i really feel for you.    i used to warm the vials in my bra before injecting. apart from what the other ladies have said, i dont think there is any way to avoid the swelling/enlarging of thighs. last cycle, my thighs looked like a chicken with hocks burns!   

Djaf and Mrs Otter, how are you both? am thinking of you?     

  to Zoelouise, Kdb, and anyone i have accidentally missed.


Afm- have been out of my mind with worry over the last 2 days.    came home from work on monday and when i went to the bathroom,there was another pinkish streak when i wiped.  my mind went into overdrive again to the extent that i got so upset, dh actually told me off a little bit and urged me to calm down.  went for yest another blood test yesterday and the results came back fine last night . i just dont understand it.  this morning i have had more pinky streaking when i went to the bathroom. i just dont think its worth me calling them again when i only went in yesterday.
Joy, the nurse, suggested that i stay at home with my feet up and not do any lifting/ bending and school has very kindly let me stay at home until i have had the scan.
my mind is being tortured, so far, the streaking comes and then dissapears after and hour or two, but in the meantime, i am left in a complete state.  i dont mean to sound ungrateful and i am still eternally grateful for getting this far, but i just wish the streaking would stop completly. i know that many women get spotting and even bleeding, but its freaking me out.
My scan isnt until the 28th of september, they counted 2 weeks from when i was due to test, not from when i actually did!   
I am just praying that there will actually be somethng there by the time i go for the scan.   

could desperatly do with some reassurance ladies.

love Fozi


----------



## gelatogirl

Hey Fozi

Know exactly how you feel love! It's so stressful. I was told by the Dr when I went for my 1st scan that the pink streaky stuff can be caused by cyclogest - are you on those pessaries? I had 2 days of that kind of streaking when I wiped. There's also lots of implantation going on.... so little bits of uterine lining get displaced. In my case, the quite substantial bleeding I've had in the last week is still being caused by implantation, even at 9/10 weeks, as the sac gets bigger, sometimes it ruptures small blood vessels and voila - blood and stress for you. It's impossible not to worry as you just get thinking, 'what next?', but try and remind yourself now that the main thing to worry about is lots of fresh bright red blood. And even when I had that, they said - but are you passing clots? So it's bleeding of such volume that is the really dangerous thing, or a sign of miscarriage. 

The scan waits are agonising - we are so focussed on the BFP that we don't think about the next 40 weeks and how much potential for concern there is there!! So please try and really take it easy, enjoy being off work, and think positive. I'm not telling you off for being stressed out by this, I truly hope that what I've written helps to ease your worries. But ultimately, it is stressful and you probably won't feel reassured till you get to that scan. So good luck for the next couple of weeks and I hope that pesky pink stuff goes away.

Love and sympathy,

GG x


----------



## fozi

Hello GG

Thank you so much!   
What you have said has made perfect sense. I know that the stress i am feeling is not even comparable to what you have been through over the past few weeks. and i really appreciate you taking the time to calm me down.      . yes, i am taking the cyclogest pesseries, i call them the nasty wax bullets!   
Although any sign of blood is worrying, it is oddly reassuring that it has to be lots of blood (and clots) for us to start worrying. 
We agonise over the 2ww not even thinking about the drama to come after a bfp. however, i do feel eternally thankful and dont want to seem ungrateful in any shape or form as it has taken me 4 years to get here.

Am going to try and take it easy, not constantly knicker check/tissue examine    and just appreciate the fact that i dont have to worry about school.

thanks again!   
much love, Fozi


----------



## Zoelouise

Fozi- you poor thing    GG is right- its the fresh red blood which is the bad stuff i believe, but i have to say that although the moment of seeing that bfp is a massive milestone and a dream come true, the next 8 months are off and on worry and the knicker checking goes on for months    I still have the odd day of pinkish stuff and the occasional pain which makes me think it is all over.... Its so hard when youve desperately wanted something for so long, to believe that it can really happen to you. I still feel like something bad might happen.... try to really rest, eat well and drink lots of water so that you will know you did your best whatever happens- no regrets. You have probability in your favour hun.. m/c stats are really saying that you have a 75% chance of all being well and that number goes up every single day


----------



## gelatogirl

Fozi, Fozi

Sweetie, just want to say that I didn't want you to feel that what you are going through is not comparable to me.... it is totally comparable. You've waited 4 years and been through hell and back to get to this point. Seeing anything you don't want to see is scary! So of course you will worry. Someone who has suffered a miscarriage can look at me and tell me to stop worrying. I'm sorry to make you feel that's what I was saying. I was just trying to get across what I've taken on board as to what the danger signs are. And if your situation does get worse, call the clinic, your GP or your local early pregnancy unit. 

xx


----------



## fozi

My Lovely GG   

I totally didnt take anything you said in a negative way at all, i promise   .

Please please do not apologise, you only said reassuring things and i  honestly feel calmer.

i only said the bit about what you have been through, because, i know you must have been awfully stressed.


much love
Fozi


p.s Ladies.... they are talking about that mercury level thing on "This Morning"


----------



## livity k

Morning All, 

Fozi just to add I had 3 bleeds in the week before my scan- basically one/two wipes of red blood and then a day or 2 of brown, After the first one I went into the clinic and had my beta retested ( a week after OTD) and as it had gone up the right amount I tried to reassure myself, But the second bleed was just as scary! I agree with ZOe in that the worry is a problem after all we have been through- it does get easier but it takes time,

GG- felt v guilty when I saw Fozi's post about warming the gestone as I completely forgot to say that- I really hope the nurses had told you that as apparently it does make a big difference,


Livity x


----------



## ceci.bee

Hi everyone

Fozi hun have replied to your pM but wanted to send you more        the others are all right, it is so scary and after what you have been through it is so hard to believe things can work out ok (am a prime example!) and any bleeding is terrifying but it is big bleeds/clots that are worrying for a MC. Am so pleased you can rest at home and not work and hope the days rush past to your scan........

Just had a text from sweetdreams, her dad is very sick in hospital so she is delaying this month's tx and is not posting on FF at the mo, but is thinking of you all and hopes to be back soon...........................   Jenny I hope he is ok and gets well soon!

Thanks all for your good luck wishes about my scan - less than 24 hours now and am going to the movies tonight for distraction!

love to all
C


----------



## Mrs.CC

Hi girls,

So sorry I don't manage to get on anymore.....I still read everyday...so a big congrats for all the fab bfp's and a big cyber hug to all those who's dreams weren't made this time round.

Fozi ~ Just wanted to let you know that I had brown spotting in the early days which was worrying enough then it turned to bright red on xmas day....great timing!! Anyway tried to stay calm, easier said than done I know and when I went for the first scan the doctor said that they could see a little something that was the cause of the bleed and it was nothing to worry about and it did stop quite soon. I remember what it's like trying to search for reassurance everywhere.

Kate ~ I cannot believe how far gone you are already...that has gone so quick. I'm so pleased all is well with you and bump....are you going to find out the flavour? Big hugs to you.

Polly ~ Sorry you have been ill but so pleased that all is going well with you and bump......exciting stuff!!

I hear we're expecting a girl  from CRGH....wow we don't get many of those!!

Sorry for such few personnals I started this post about 40mins ago and in that time have had sick, a disgusting nappy and a little Mr.Stanley wanting a mummy cuddle.
All is good with us...I'm still loving it..and they are so good for mummy and daddy. Can't believe they are 10wks on fri, first jabs tomorrow...I'm dreading it, I'm sure there will be more tears from me than them!! They have now started smiling and giggling which is lovely.
Now they are here it's made us realise that we don't want to bring them up in London (although will miss it especially Greenwich pk) So the house is on the market and we have started looking in Whitstable to be by the sea and my wonderful mum. 

O h I know what I wanted to say someone on here mentioned mercury levels a little while ago. Well don't know if anyone saw it but Penny Lancaster (Rod Stewart's missus) was on This Morning today and they are trying for baby 2, had 2 failed ivf attempts, had her mercury levels tested and they were found to be high so she cut fish out of her diet and did a few other things I think and they fell on the 3rd attempt. She seems to think that it was down to the mercury levels but did say it could just be coinsidence (I know that is spelt wrong!!) Anyway thought I would mention it I'm sure it can be found online if anyones interested.

So just wanted to come on and say hi to you all, loads of love and luck.
CC.x


----------



## gelatogirl

Ceci - Adding to the fingers crossed for you and tomorrow's scan. Exciting stuff, terrifying too!

Fozi (first typed Foxi then   ), hope you are chilling this evening after a long day.

Kate - I'm just ticking off the days with the Gestone, hideous! I have a big, hot lump on the underside of my thigh from where we tried a thigh shot 2 nights ago. It's not where we injected but looks like where the stuff migrated to in the night. We might try doing the shots in the morning to see if moving about helps. The hot waterbottle suggestion was a good one - thanks Ceci - and last nights spot is not so bad. Got my delivery from Central Homecare today, and was pleased to see that they supply all the needles, swabs etc with the order. I had thought I'd have to go and show my chemist what I needed.

MrsCC - great to hear the bubs are doing so well. I can't imagine twins, so you must be a natural!  think I'd move to Whitstable in a shot, so can understand why you'd make that move. Good luck with selling the house and beyond.

AFM - trip to Early preg unit today, they were so lovely and reassuring. Brilliant scan showed nice happy bub, who has grown arms and can wave at mummy and daddy in the space of the week! Has grown from 22mm to 33mm in 6 days, can't believe it! So bleeding isn't bothering it in the slightest! Wish I could say the same for Mum! The area of bleed is still there and much the same. But now I've seen all is OK I'll learn to live with it. 

That's it from me, delicious aromas coming from Kitchen so going to go and see what's cooking.
GG xx


----------



## AuntieM

Quickie from me just to say:

Ceci - Good luck for your scan honey, as GG says - exciting and terrifying in equal measure I think.    xx

Fozi - Oh honey the worry just NEVER ends does it. I hope you are managing to rest up and its great that you have some time off school. Here's another        xx

Sweetdreams - honey we are thinking about you and sending you lots of        

Happy evenings to everyone else

xxx


----------



## swallow

you girls have definitely been   ! just tried to catch up 6 pages of posts!!

Gelaogirl - I'm so relieved to hear that all is ok.     poor you.... it's such a scare.....    

Fozi - poor you....     the worries never stop, isn't it...... sometimes i said to myself: why i'm so obsessed about bringing this worry upon myself which started torturing me even before it was concieved!   

Fozi & GG - I told many people this story. Hope I'm not repeating myself too much! The doctorr who wrote the pregnancy book I read during my 12 weeks of pregnancy last year had a scary experience herself. The day before her first scan at 12w, she had massive bleeding that it wet through her trousers while she was in a meeting (imagine the shock and the embarasement...). she was totally convinced that it was over, but was persuaded by her DH to attend the scan next day in any case. It turned out that every thing was fine. there was heart beat and a lot of hand waving during the scan! I always find this story very telling. She is an expert herself on the topic of pregnancy (she wrote the book!), but she manage to misjudge the situation. because her woman's maternal instinct and emotion took over her professional judgment! This just shows how difficult it is to stay calm in those situation, even for a gynecologist as herself!
Make sure you take plenty of rest these days and sending you lots of       

Sarah - many congratulations!!! as they said - miracle does happen!  

AuntieM - congrats on being PUPO!    i always admire your ability to keep yourself calm and positive even after all you have been through.      i'm keeping everything crossed for you!    

KDB - welcome back! got you pm. thanks.   

Djaf - so sorry to hear your news....      give yourself some time off. the disappointment is so overwhelming, it's better to give it time and let it out.... i'm sure you will find yourself with a clearer head after some time. we are all here, if you need a chat at any point.     

mrs otter - so sorry to hear your bfn....     i know that feeling of disappointment and the reminder of the previous loss.... i have a similar problem every month when the period arrives (with or without treatment), it reminds me of the miscarriage.....    

AFM - basted on 9/9. just realized that 9 is a number that symbolize forever in my culture. perhaps this is a good sign?    DH stayed for the procedure in the end despite massive amount of work waiting for him in the office. i'm really grateful to have him.   

since then, i've been horribly busy at many things, including three completely utter rubbish days at work this week with a completely unsympathetic and intrusive boss (he knows that we are doing treatments, but is unable to deal with my occasional unpredictable schedule)...... thankfully, won't need to go to work for the rest of the week.....

have also been trying very hard to calm myself down over this mercury saga. will call dr. a tomorrow to find out what the expert says about mercury and fetus health.

thanks to all of you for the positive messages.     i'm not thinking too much about OTD at the moment. i'm sure i'll start worrying more next week.... have also decided not to figure out which day is my OTD. i will know when the cyclogest finishes.....

Hello to all the new comers! I'm sure i've missed a million others.

lots of love and   

swallow


----------



## Deester

Hi,

I'm a CRGHie, and a newbie to FF.  Having Menopur/IUI - got 4 days left in the 2ww  

It's lovely to read the success stories on here - and to know that I'm not the only one (which it deffo felt like    )

I'm looking forward to getting to know you all

Deester xx


----------



## ceci.bee

Hi everyone

just a v quick post to say we had a perfect textbook scan today and the bean is measuring spot on for dates and had a lovely flashing HB can't tell you how relieved I am and if anyone saw a bloke crying in the waiting room this am that was DH crying with happiness we are on   .

Fozi hun really hope everything has settled down and your scan comes around to reassure you v soon...........

Deester welcome to an amazing bunch of women who provide incomparable support and good luck wiht your tx    

Swallow loved your story - as a medic I can defo say that being a patient is really really hard and impossible to judge anything so totally understand the gynaecologist   sorry your boss is being evil and what a lovely DH to come along even when he was so busy...........

GG really pleased the hot water bottle helps - it has been my saviour and hope you are not on the gestone for too much longer....

AUntieM hope you are relaxed rested PUPO queen  

hi to everyone else hope you are all ok sorry am a bit dazed at the mo to think of more personals but sending lots of love
C


----------



## livity k

Ceci- am just welling up for you here, so pleased for you both- it is bl**dy amazing to finally see that isn't it?  
Lots of love
Kate x


----------



## fozi

Hi Everyone

Ceci- am overjoyed to hear that your scan went well!! it must have been an amazing moment, and i'm not surprised your DH was crying with happiness!  wishing you a very happy and healthy remaining pregnancy.   

Deester- hello and welcome! hope the wait is not driving you too crazy!!    wishing you lots of luck.

Swallow- hope that you are resting up now, its such a pain having inconsiderate employers ,     they have no idea what you are going through.  sending you lots of          for your 2ww,    take it easy. thank you for the story about the doctor. just goes to show how hard it is to stay calm, even when you might be an epxert in this field. makes me feel a bit more normal and less of a worrywort!   

GG- i am so happy to hear that your scan showed all is well with your little one!    it sounds like the little bub is very robust as it is completly oblivious to the bleeding.  i know exactly what you mean with regards to being able to cope a bit more with the bleeding now that you know you little one is doing ok. how long do you have to take the gestone for?

Mrs.cc- hello!! cant believe your little ones are 10 weeks already!! i hope that their jabs go ok and am sure that they will have a bid cuddle ready for mum to show how brave they have been.   

AuntieM- hope that you are resting up on the sofa with yummy food! 


    LivityK, Zoelouise, Lollypop, Gribbie, Sarahdc, Djaf, and all you lovely ladies   

Warning, a bit of TMI moment coming up!
Afm- the saga continues. thank you ladies so much for your reassuring messages, i am not just saying it, but they really did make me feel better.  the streaking continued all day yesterday, called the on-call dr. who didnt really tell me anything i didnt know, felt sorry for him, as there was nothing he could say to make it all better. ( i dont know how i got through the night, didnt sleep one bit and evrytime i closed my eyes, all i could see was blood.) had pains last night aswell and this morning the blood streak soaked into my towel a bit.went in for yet ANOTHER bloodtest this morning. Joy asked to see the bleeding, omg, it was so embarrassing showing her!!      she said she wasnt too concerned as it was dark and not very heavy.  she went on to repeat that many women have bleeds in pregnancy........ and that she expects the results to come back fine later, just have to rest up and try not to stress.  its too early to scan right now, so i will just have to bear it until then.

dont know what  i would have done without you all, i do apologise for driving you all mad with my own drama!   

Love Fozi


----------



## Lollypop72

Hi Girls,

Just wanted to drop a quick line before I rush off to the doctors...now have a chest infection...I fear I'll have to take nasty antibiotics to shake it as I'm asthmatic.

Fozi...honey. It must be horrible what you are going through...and when I looked down and saw blood for the first time when I became pg I was convinced it was all over. It is a really good sign that it stops and starts. (TMI alert)! If you were having an m/c it would get heavier and heavier until it came out and you would have lots of clotting. I had intermitant bleeding right up until about 13 - 14 weeks...but it is really scary. I know at this point only a healthy scan will reassure you and even then you will want one every day until the bub is born...just to make sure!   

Ceci...Fantastic!...It's the best feeling in all the world! Right there with you my darling!  

Right must dash....sorry to all the lovely ladies who haven't got personals...   

Love you all 


Poll x


----------



## swallow

ceci - fab news about your scan! so happy for you.   


fozi - hang on in there. you can do it. be strong and calm.      at this stage, there is very little you or even doctor can do that would influence anything. it's all down to mother nature to do its brilliant job to grow the tiny bean into a person. and it's working very hard!   


have you tried various relaxation techniques? a lot of girls here have their favorite relaxation hypnosis recordings. i've got one myself! it doesn't stop me thinking about things when i'm awake. but it does help me sleep better. some people use meditation or yoga. i haven't tried either, so can't say anything about it. have you tried any?


lollypop - sorry to hear about your chest infection. hope you are being look after by your doctor.


Deester - welcome to the wonderful thread! i totally agree with you. it's really nice to have the success stories staying on the thread. it keeps us all going!


lots of love and kisses to everybody


swallow


----------



## redberries

Hi Ladies

Just a very quick hello from me as got back from hols yesterday.  Lots of read up on on here which I'll do over the weekend so sorry no personals today.  

Chat soon & love to all  xx


----------



## Lovejoyslady

Sorry to crash in with a me post - but not sure if anyone can offer any advice. 


As you know I sadly had to abandon my recent IVF cycle as I was ill on the day of transfer. I stopped taking my meds that day and AF arrived 5 days later. Pretty heavy and lasted four days. Stopped on Tuesday morning. Since then I have be getting pains in my womb area. More noticable when I walk. At first I thought it could be trapped wind, but now I don't think it is. Plus, today I started bleeding again (bright red) - enough to fill a panty liner. 

I phoned the clinic and they said my body is probably just settling down and getting use to no meds. And if the pain gets worse to go to A&E. It all seems a bit starnge to me. I thought they would ask me in for a scan. 

My last cycle, when I had a chem preg, I had the worse AF ever but things settled down very quickly after I stopped bleeding.  So I am just a bit worried now. Any advice/thoughts greatly welcome. Has anyone else had this? 



Thanks

xxx


----------



## AuntieM

Hi *Lovejoyslady* - sorry you've had pains and more bleeding. I havent had this before but am sure that you could go call the clinic and ask for a scan if you are still worried and in pain on Monday - it does seem a little odd to bleed then bleed again a few days later but maybe it is your body adapting to being drug free again. I really hope it gets better soon. xx

*Fozi* honey - are you Ok? I hope the bloods all came back fine yesterday for you
















*Ceci* - wonderful news with your scan, dont blame your DH blubbing - how lovely for you both.







xxx

*Deester* - Hello and welcome to a great thread - all the ladies here are lovely and very supportive with wonderful tips and info. Good luck with the rest of your 2ww - nearly there!!xx

*redberries* - Welcome back from your holidays - did you have a lovely time?
*















*


----------



## ceci.bee

lovesjoylady sorry to hear about your abandoned cycle that is terrible. AF after a short cycle can be totally unpredictable, combined with the soreness from ET might be causing your weird bleeding and pain. If it carries on then see your Gp or phone the clinic back as you may have an infection which may need antibiotics. Good luck sweetie


----------



## fozi

Evening all

just a quick post from me (for once    )

Lovejoyslady- i am sorry you have been having stomach pains and irregular bleeding.  i dont have similar experience of this, but i do agree with AuntieM.I  would def give the clinic a call again and explain you are very worried and would like a scan to confirm all is ok.  it probably is the meds causing havoc with your body and you may need just a bit longer for things to get back into your usual routine. i am sure there is nothing to worry about and it will all get sorted soon.   

redberries- welcome back, hope that you had a good break!

swallow- thank you for your relaxation tips, i do have a cd which i used for my previous cycle, but nothing could have prepared me for this!    i have calmed down a bit and am using deep breathing techniques, which seem to be working ok. 

Lollypop- oh no, you poor thing! i hope your chest infection is not too serious and that you are getting plenty of rest. sending you a big    for a speedy recovery. thank you for taking the time out to reassure me even though you are feeling poorly.

hello to all you lovely ladies, sorry for not getting to personals for evryone.

afm-bloods came back ok.  nurse actually said to me "the dr doesnt want you back until the scan"     i said "its prob becuase you are all sick of the sight of me!"    she said to just sit tight and watch lots of t.v and wait for the scan.  so thats what i am trying very hard to do. still having on and off streaking on my towel/pad  but am just ignoring it. sis in law has been amazing, she is a GP and has been reassuring me, but in a cautious and honest way, she's lovely.  just like all of you!

Off to watch "the proposal" in bed, love that film! 

lots of         to everyone

love Fozi


----------



## gelatogirl

Hey everyone, just catching up after a couple of days of keeping my head down and busy

Fozi - glad you've got some favourite viewing material to keep you happy. I'm glad you had such a thorough consulation with nurse Joy - what a star! Yes, it's a bit embarrasing being asked to show your pad, but so great she's willing to ask as it's the only way they can really see what's going on. Fingers crossed things settle down for you over the weekend and you have a less stressy week ahead. Then you'll be closer to your scan day. Yay!

Ceci- speaking of scans - so happy for your a DH. It's a shame we can't bottle that joy and spread it around. 

Lovejoyslady - I've not had IVF but I'd be quite suspicious of what you describe too. If it continues, get to see someone. I hope CRGH are a bit more helpful next week if you need it. Hopefully you'll be OK though and it will all settle down. Fingers crossed. 
Swallow - welcome back - what's next for you?
Polly - how's that chest? Hope the Dr thought you'd be ok without the antibiotics. Sending get better soon vibes.

Swallow, AuntieM , who else is on the 2ww? Hope you have lots of nice distractions planned for the weekend.

AFM - bleeding is ongoing, on, off, on, off. I felt really grumpy and was very short tempered with my DD yesterday. Which is totally unfair on her, poor little blossom. I think it's just the ongoing concern wearing me down. Was OK last night after working possibly a bit too hard yesterday, so am getting my head around what my limits are I guess.

Looking forward to getting outside today, looks like a lovely day.
GG xx to everyone xx


----------



## Lollypop72

GG...I know it's hard when you're a mum and can't just stop and do nothing...but seriously you have to just tell everyone that you need taking care of and they'll just have to pick up the slack! It is understandable losing your rag occasionally and I know it probably makes you feel like a monster but don't beat yourself up...you have to give yourself a break...fertility treatment is a very stressful process and only gets more stressful when you finally get pregnant!   

Fozi...Glad you are trying to relax and maxing out on not too challenging tv.   

Ceci...I'm still really excited about your scan...I kind of feel that we have been through a lot of the same experiences here and I'm so glad that it's all turning out well for both of us.  

Lovejoyslady...Really hope your body adjusts itself soon. I'm sorry you're in pain and having a horrid time. Maybe you should think of having a little break from all the drugs and let your body get back to normal.  Talk to the drs and your GP and see what they think but I think it would be very sensible to have a break.

Swallow, Auntie M, Jenny, Redberries, Kdb, Gribbie and everybody else...Massive hugs to all


----------



## Zoelouise

Oh Ceci- i dont know if ive said it already but how lovely!    It is wonderful to hear about these perfect moments and i feel sure that they will come to all of us as a reward for going through what we have, each with our own set of ups and downs. Really wonderful news   


Fozi- youre doing so well hunny. It is a very scary time but your little one is totally hanging on! Visualise him/ her with a strong bond to your uterus, just where it belongs   


Im sorry you dont feel well Polly    bloomin' bodies! You really dont need this just when things are going so well! Poo. Get well soon my love


GG- hang in there    again, a bl**dy pain in the neck all this but youre coping really well- much better than i would! thinking of you...


Hello to everyone else, and special    to our tww'ers....      pos energy coming your way!


afm- saw the obstetrician on thursday (it was also my birthday so we had a listen to baby's heartbeat as a treat!) and he has booked me for an extra scan at 28 weeks!! He wasn't worried, just wanted to check on growths etc... but im really excited to see her again    i wasn't expecting to! All seems well though, i am so relieved each day and still eternally grateful to be in this position today.... thank you thank you thank you.....


much love xxx


----------



## AuntieM

Ladies bit of a me post today. Had tiny bit of pink (sorry TMI) when wiped this morning which really shocked me. I am now 6dp5d FET - is this a bit late for implantation bleeding? Am now worried its AF on its way, just wasnt expecting it soo soon.


----------



## fozi

AuntieM-    oh honey, i know that the sight of that pesky pinkiness will have got you worried, but i must tell you that even with having had 5d blasts for my FET last time, i got an implantation bleed on what was day 10, (so technically it was say 15 if i counted the 5d) . i had another implantation bleed 2 days later. 
you are doing really well, and i am sure that your embies are probably trying to make themselves even more comfortable.
From what you have said, the amount is quite little, i would just keep an eye on it and if it is just "wipes" or a tiny spot on your pantyliner, then try not to worry.  It may go away after a couple of hours.  However, if you are finding that you are getting very stressed and anxious, then dont hesitate to call the clinic.
I, of all people know how hard it is to not get worried when you see blood!  i have found slow, deep breathing helps and most of all, keep your feet propped up on pillows.

am sending you tonnes of                                  stay positive- i know you can do it!!
am also doing a little dance (lying down    ) to keep those nasty pink streaks away!

much love Fozi


----------



## ceci.bee

AuntieM try not to worry about the streaks hun you are right on time for an implantation bleed 5 days post blast transfer. As you are doing a medicated cycle (I think you are on oestrogen and progesterone?) then you won't get AF unless you stop the drugs so any bleeding is not AF on its way as the progesterone maintains the lining really well. Please try to rest and relax and lots of girls recently on the donor thread had a bit of straeaking a few days before their BFPs...              

FOzi good to hear you sounding a bit calmer and more relaxed now - not long until your scan I think and really hope you are ok and it all goes well               

AFM am feeling sad today as we just gave our cats to friends with kids as we are moving soon and can't take the cats with us - they will be loved but I already miss my furbabies   but as DH keeps saying we will hopefully soon have our own special baby with us   

love to all
Ceci


----------



## AuntieM

Ceci + Fozi - thanks ladies for your support. I am on daily Gestone injections, progynova x 3 orally and 2 x vaginally, Oestrogen patches, aspirin and Clexane so would have thought this would keep AF away as you say Ceci. I am in clinic tomorrow for my 7 days post transfer progesterone blood test so guess that might pick up if things are not going well in there. I was trying to be so level headed about this cycle and not overly analyse things but this has just brought back horrid memories of my 2 bfps. Still, all I can do is relax and stay positive and    its just our lovely 2 embies getting snugglier in there.

Ceci - ooh so sorry that your catties have gone - I can totally understand your   we have become so attached to our little 2 after only a month. At least you know they have gone to a wonderful home full of love and you can keep an eye on how they are doing.   

Deester + Swallow - fellow 2wwers - hope you are both doing ok and     for your OTD's. 

Right then - off to take Fozi's advice with feet up on the sofa with lunch, the papers and the kitties.

xx


----------



## Lollypop72

Auntie M... There are different stages in implantation that cause bleeding so try not to worry. It is a very good sign that the bleeding stops.         

Zoe...Happy Birthday! It must have been great to hear her heartbeat on your birthday...the best present.  

Ceci...So sorry you had to give your fur babies away  ...where are you moving to?

xoxoxox to everyone else  

Poll x


----------



## Lovejoyslady

Thanks for all your advice ladies. Don't really have pain any more, but still spotting. Going to give it one more day and then call clinic again if hasn't settled down. Just worrying it's an infection as I never finsihed my course of Vibrox post EC. I got sick and they told me to stop all meds, which i did. If I had thought at the timeprobably shouldn't have stopped those ones. 

Auntie M - hope things settle down. As the others say, on all those meds I'd be very surprised if AF showed up. Say postive - those embies are probably nesting in. 

x


----------



## mrsotter

Hi --


just a quick note as we're just back from a lovely weekend away, and if my husband spots me on the forum so soon after getting back he will yell! We had a nice weekend of not thinking about fertility stuff etc. Next Friday is my 10 day scan for the 3rd IUI so trying to put that out of my mind and just make it through the next couple of days. Met with dr. saab last week and he was nice, but basically advised that we start IVF if this round of IUI does not work.  UGH... there goes our plan to start looking for a house...Did a few more blood tests, but everything is fine so no new diagnosis.


Fozi -- hope you are resting and staying okay. I know it is soooo hard to relax but do your best, and enjoy putting your feet up. Yeh for romcom diversions. 


Lovejoylady -- praying this is implantation bleeding for you. Good luck and I hope the clinic can  provide some reassurance for you tomorrow. 


AuntieM - hoping you are doing okay and that you get that BFP soon. Lots of women have bleeding during the 2WW before BFP so that is not uncommon. Try to picture the embie borrowing in.  


Redberries -- hope vacation was good. 


Ceci- hope pregancy is okay, and that you are doing okay without the furbabies -- must be very hard.  


GG-- will send a pm soon. thanks for all the help and advice!


Hello to everyone else, and sorry no more personals -- have laundry to do from weekend away.  


Mrs Otter


----------



## livity k

Hi Everyone, 

AuntieM- have everything crossed for you- I had bits of bleeding between 5- 7 weeks- think it is v common,

Lovejoyslady- after my fresh cycle, where I had a BFN it took me ages to settle down- I know you didn't have a transfer but I'm guessing cos mine didn;t work much the same was happening for me as is for you, my ovaries had swelled to grapefruit size, and that takes a while to go down, do think clinic should be more helpful to you you though,

Mrs Otter good luck for next cycle,

Big hello to everyone else,

AFM- we had our scan today and all is good, baby is measuring about 5 days ahead but no probs, placenta is in a good place- and it was lovely to see, we didn;t find out the sex, so it will be a january surprise! 

Lots of love 
Kate xxx


----------



## Zoelouise

Kate- thats really great news    Isnt it lovely to see your baby again? I have another scan at 28 weeks (three weeks time!!!) just to check on growth apparently and i cant wait to see her... that will be the last time though until the big day! Im so glad that all is well for you both and you can really enjoy things from now on in.   

Ceci- was really sad to hear about your pusskies    It must have been very hard to say goodbye... im welling up at the thought... oh dear! At least you know they wil be well cared for. My father in law had to give away his cat when he moved abroad but he got regular updates about her new pampered lifestyle! Hope its the same for you   

Hello MrsOtter... you never know.. this could be the one!   

Sooooo.... are we still on for meeting on thursday for those who can come? It was September wasnt it?   

Kisses all Zxxxxxxx


----------



## gelatogirl

Zoe Louise - belated birthday wishes, what a perfect present! So glad you are having a straightforrward pregnancy.

AuntieM - hoping, hoping, hoping that the pesky bleeding has settled and that you're on your way to a BFP   

Ceci - sad to hear about the cats going to a new home, must have been very hard to say farewell. 

Lovejoys Lady - have things settled down now? Always good to be vigilant though and follow up on all the things that don't feel right. I noticed that when they scan me now, they always stop and measure the cysts that have formed where the larger follicles were in my left ovary. It causes havoc all this treatment. 

Kate - so glad to read all is well with bub. I think it's the nicest surprise in the world to find out the sex on the day of birth. One of life's wonders. I'll be finding out the sex of no 2 (fingers crossed we make it that far) for sheer convenience sake - wonder time is over for me now!!

Mrs Otter, welcome back from your holiday. I'm sending you great IUI vibes so that this one will be the one... third time lucky!

Fozi - hope things are quiet and calm for you.   

Same, same, same here for me. Tired and fed up with it. Lumpy bum from the gestone. My life is never ending glamour. Next scan not till 1st October, the next 9 days are going to drag.....

Big hugs to everyone I've not mentioned personally..... hope you have a fun meet up, I'm staying put on the sofa I'm afraid.

GG xx


----------



## andymay

Hi all
Can I pop up from lurkerdom to say hello? Had first consultation appt at CRGH today. Not strangers to IF, or IVF, as you can see from sig - but new to CRGH and feeling tentatively pleased about decision to change. Feeling like we're having a much more individualised approach than at our last clinic. Looks like we'll be doing an antagonist protocol, but a couple of tests at beg. of next cycle first just to clear up some queries (including an OST rather than an ORT - anyone had one of these?)
You all seem lovely and looking forward to getting to know you all. 
Andy x


----------



## fozi

Hello all.

Andymay- hello there and welcome! i was sorry to read of your previous cycles but am sure that CRGH is the place for you!. am glad that you feel you are getting a more personal approach.  when do you plan to start your next cycle?  lots of luck.
you have def found a great thread to have a good chat and ask questions. 

Ceci- sorry that you have had to say goodbye to your little cats. where are you moving to? i am sure that they will be much loved and well looked after. 

AuntieM- how did your blood test go? hope all went well and you are back to taking it easy at home.

GG- am so sorry that you are feeling fed-up . hope that the days fly utnil your next scan.

LivityK- lovely to hear that your little one is doing well.

MrsOtter- glad you had a good weekend away. sometimes its just so nice not havving to think about treatment, even if it's for a few days.

Lovejoyslady- how are you today? did you get in touch with the clinic?


Hello to Zoelouise, Djaf, Gribbie, Lollypop, Swallow,  and all you lovely ladies.

Afm- Like, GG, i am totally fed up too. 
have had the most horrendous sickness for the past two days. why do they call it "morning" sickness? mine lasts all blimin day!! yesterday i was so bad that lying complelty still was the only way i felt a bit better.  am still spotting on and off and now tummy hurts from hurliing!  evryday is a new drama and i am still a week away from my scan.
think i may lurk in the background for the next few days.......... will be thinking of you all.

love Fozi


----------



## ceci.bee

Fozi am v happy to hear u are feeling sick - means HCG is rising and bean is settling in nicely   i have found salt and vinegar crisps really help with the nausea (   I knwo) along with eating lots all the time - am getting fat but keep telling myself it is worth it!

love to all have to dash - lonely without the cats so am going out a lot  - esp as we are moving to Africa so won't be seeing our friends much until I come home to have the baby       
C


----------



## AuntieM

Andymay - Welcome to the thread hun.    the girls here are so supportive and are always there to offer great support and advice. Good luck with your next cycle - CRGH are excellent at tailoring tx to each and every couple, I wish you every success and please stick around and let us help you with it all. xx

Fozi - Ooooh MS is a great sign hun, although it must be quite horrid for you. Happy lurking and take it easy. xx

GG - Sounds like you need a bit of       - hope thats glamorous enough for you - its about as far as my smiley skills can go!! Take it easy and hope the days till your scan fly by. xx

Livity - ooh lovely news about your scan, dont blame you waiting to see the flavour, what a lovely surprise for the New Year!

ZL - Happy Belated Birthday to you!! 

Swallow + Deester - fellow ladies in waiting - how are you both doing?      

AFM - well the streaking/spotting has gone - had nothing since 5am on Monday morning so just dont know what to think. The progesterone test came back fine (level of 166 which is above the 80-100 they told me they like to see) so thankfully no bum-bullets for a while   Its so hard not to symptom spot but have been very busy at work (dont worry - all desk-based busy-ness!) which is making the days go faster and keeping me away from knicker-checking like a maniac.


----------



## kdb

Djaf... oh sweetie  My heart goes out to you  I know it's a cliche but as you say, take some time out just for you and DH. We're here whenever you need a chat xoxo

MrsO... big hugs to you too  If I'd had a crazy dream like that I would've woken up believing it just HAD to be a BFP. Really hope you enjoyed the chocolate xoxox

Sending loads of babydust to those on their 2WW...     

Ceci - moving to AFRICA??!! Please explain!  LOL

Apologies for not catching up on personals as promised - I am v naughty  although I have been reading everyone's posts, and you guys are always in my thoughts! Workload has gone manic since getting back from hols... urgh I don't even want to think about it, it makes me want to cry 

But hey, I didn't come on here to whinge  So - we have six confirmed for *tomorrow night:* moi, Livity, Zoe, AuntieM (  ), Polly and Redberries.

I remember seeing that Jenny has postponed her cycle due to her Dad being ill (hope he's ok?), and Djaf honey you may not feel up to it, so likely to just be the six of us - unless anyone else wants to join - I think the table comfortably seats eight (incl pg ladies!).

AFM - well AF has finally turned up (CD45!!!) so I am about to call the clinic and also Dr Saab. FREAKING OUT that we could finally be starting...         

Thyroid still needs a bit of management but I have the meds to do that - NK / cytokine testing being done next week - appt with haematologist next week too. If NKs are high then will continue the prednisolone into 2ww and hopefully beyond with a BFP. If cytokines are an issue then... hmmm... humira is the tx and needs to be done well before cycling but I am kind of thinking we would go ahead with this cycle anyway, as it could show up other issues (eg, egg quality, fertilisation, etc) which we could then prepare for a second cycle with this knowledge. Haematology issues - AuntieM correct me if I'm wrong but in theory should only be an increase in the clexane dosage. (Factor V Leiden is -ve; haven't tested for MTHFR but my folate levels are high so hopefully not an issue.)

In the back of my mind (the only place there is still some room left to think that isn't full of fertility thoughts) I also know that some PCTs have been cancelling IVF funding so I at least want to get one of our two cycles completed ASAP.

Right - off to call the clinic... omg...        

xoxoxo


----------



## Zoelouise

Hi all,

Thanks for the emails confirming tomorrow, looking forward to meeting you all   

KDB.... youre off!!! Hurrah!    you are sooo prepared, this has got to be the one!        we're all right behind you hun xxx

Fozi- sickness is a great thing! Def rising levels of HCG, a comforting sign  

Welcome Andy.. CRGH is magically successful at getting (and keeping) those BFP's, youre in good hands   

well... onwards with our long fertility journeys....Zxxx


----------



## redberries

Hi Ladies

Sorry I don’t get on here too often these days for personals but I read everyone’s posts every couple of days.  Got back from hols last week so it’s taken me a while to catch up on here.

Kdb – Thanks for organising tomorrow – really looking forward to meeting you.  Really pleased for you that you are getting things moving now. Exciting!!

Fozi – congratulations on your BFP (I'm a bit late, sorry!)  Hope you are not feeling too yukky and coping with the sickness.  I second Ceci bee’s recommendation of Salt & Vinegar crisps – they worked wonders on my nausea.

Auntie M – I hope you are taking it really easy and coping on your 2WW – when is your OTD?

Kate – wonderful to hear your scan all went well.  I find every scan so exciting, and to see your baby growing must be fabulous.  I don’t know how you resisted finding out the sex though – I want to know at the earliest opportunity!

Gelato Girl – Definitely agree with Polly – try to relax up and get people to look after you a bit.  I know it’s not easy though but no need to feel guilty about losing your temper.  Going through fertility treatment is one of the most emotionally challenging things ever, and you are entitled to lose it once in a while.

LoveJoysLady – sorry to hear about your abandoned cycle and the difficult time you’ve been having.  I hope you start feeling a bit brighter soon.

Polly – glad to hear you are progressing well with everything with your bean.  Hope your chest infection is clearing up and you’re giving yourself lots of TLC.  

Swallow – thinking of you on the 2WW.  Hope it’s not driving you too mad!

ZoeLouise – Happy Belated Birthday!  Looking forward to meeting you and your growing bump tomorrow.  So happy for you that things are going well.

Ceci Bee – so lovely to read your post about your scan - It’s a wonderful feeling isn’t it?  So thrilled for you.

Big hugs to MrsOtter, Deester, andymay, Mrs CC, Sweetdreams and everyone else I’ve missed  


AFM – bump starting to show a bit now and definitely too big for all my usual clothes, but too small for most maternity wear.  No major things happening (hopefully) until 20 week scan on 18 Oct.  Found out today I have low iron which could explain why I feel so knackered the whole time, so have to address that now.  

xxxx


----------



## swallow

Hi girls,


just pop in to say hi and sprinkle some    


thanks for all your support and to think/ask about me. you are such a wonderful bunch of girls!   


am trying to think as little about OTD as possible.... easy say than done.....   am going to Amersterdam with DH for the weekend as part of the effort to divert my attention from OTD. have to admmit, i'm probably quite spoiled by DH.....   


hope you will have a good time tomorrow in ping pong. think i'll skip this one.


hugs, kisses and      


swallow


----------



## kdb

Djaf - got your message - will be lovely to meet you tonight - my PM bounced back as your inbox is full   

What a miserable day today   after such lovely warm weather yesterday!

Hope everyone's doing ok xoxo


----------



## Gribbie

Have a fab time tonight - wish I was there!


----------



## kdb

Gribbie - I think you start cycling today, so good luckkkkkkk!!!


----------



## Skybreeze

New home this way ladies >>http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=247247.new#new


----------

